# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V - - - - - - - - Part 20



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

they seem to not want to kill each other anymore

time to form a grill group


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

All is quiet





BUT THEN SHIT GETS REAL


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2015)

AAAAAAAND TIFU BY TRYIGN TO WIN HUNGER GAEMS


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2015)

Yuri was brutal


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

well yuri is athletic and bigger than most of them

I could see it happening

wait she beat erin and moonie? 

nawwwww

unless she offered them lesbian sex and stabbed them in the back


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2015)

and moonie? i thought i changed her back to kyungri


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

i mean moonbyul

not hyuna


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

ok their dancing is on point 

[YOUTUBE]ZE6xrGGHYjw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zev59oIer20[/YOUTUBE]

okay i legit thought 3 of them were background dancers 

that mirror effect


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2015)

CLC or Gfriend?

I feel like giving a shot to either of them while The Ark is on a break


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2015)

I only know CLC vaguely

Sunghee - main singer with bangs
Seungyeon - Lead singer who is the spitting image of kwon rise ;_;
Sorn - QT Thai Lead singer who often looks white as fuck, causing tumblerinas to go nuts 
Yujin - second youngest who is quite adorbs but a minor vocalist
Yeeun - Babeh rapper who seems decently skilled


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

CLC got one of the best QT lineups

Gfriend just got outed for lip syncing on radio

like wut

who does that

on stage performances make sense because choreo but radio.....


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2015)

wash your disgust out with real talent

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9ZPYxqZQ2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2015)

Also SHINee continues to prove that they're the best group SM has.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

yoooooooooooo microdot is a beast 

i like this guy


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

okay lil boi redeemed himself

him and basik make a good team


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

cot damn paloalto is the best damn rapper out of the producers

he was on fiya from the jump

verbal jint is probably the second but is it just me or does San E come off as wack as fuck?

maybe they should just fire all of Mnets editors and format editors because i swear they butcher most performances 

bobby and BI coming out made the jinusean bomb song 10x better


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

haha and zico and palo's team won in a landslide 

I knew they was the golden team


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

tablo fucking with zico got me rollin


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> I only know CLC vaguely
> 
> Sunghee - main singer with bangs
> Seungyeon - Lead singer who is the spitting image of kwon rise ;_;
> ...


Thank you!

I knew about Sorn and Yeeun was on RM and was pretty cute. I'll give them a shot.



The World said:


> CLC got one of the best QT lineups
> 
> Gfriend just got outed for lip syncing on radio
> 
> ...



 So many Snsd stans stanning Gfriend because one girl looks like Jessica apparently. That itself is already meh for me.

Their new song is ok though

Zico/Palo and AOMG >

Loco goes hard


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2015)

Also Mnet uploads the non edited perfs on their YT channel 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u85ub4Dl49M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbSQOGHz96k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RhiqT-PyBA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22L4i25n1B8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tun1Hp99s3M[/YOUTUBE]

solar is given a mission

but it turns out, when it's those 3 versus her, they turn into idiots without their leader


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9QXQz6uE0M[/YOUTUBE]

I love it 

best song of the summer

best song of the year


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Aug 3, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9QXQz6uE0M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love it
> 
> ...



Im busy with work but i just wanted to get here to drop this song in here. This song is fantastic, i LOVE that synth 80s feel, like holy shit this is really good


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2015)

didn't know about htis

[YOUTUBE]FtGyBab2enU[/YOUTUBE]

follows sorn while she's training in cube

also sorn looks a lot better in this clip than during her debut... i wonder if the stylists changed


----------



## Spica (Aug 3, 2015)

my fave from WG's comeback is def oppa, instant replay value

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMaXhMK-Bmg[/YOUTUBE]

was telling cara this entire album makes me think of 80s japan/hong kong music  especially lim suits this concept, she's got a very 80s chinese face lmao


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2015)

THEY'RE DOING THIS ON PURPOSE

I FUCKING SWEAR


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2015)

leo don't fall for it

they just want us to become emotionally invested in their relationship only to date halfway respectable actors in a few years!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2015)

Hyorim's going to be on Unpretty rapstar


My sides can't even be in the same hemisphere together.

rip in peace Bora


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2015)

too many rumors on UR

we just gotta wait i think

[youtube]TmnquGaNBfM[/youtube]


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Aug 4, 2015)

JUST LEAVING THAT HERE WELL FUCK, BECAUSE ITS GD+TOP

[YOUTUBE]D8t8A8E_Tqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2015)

i'm watching now

but i'm mostly surprised by how much of TOP's neck you can see


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2015)

I forgot how good GD and TOP were together

They're both top tier on their own but together it's like a whole different thing

Don't go home is still my jam


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok i fucking cant

they were pissing for like 3 minutes

then they start having a piss war and top ends up pissing on gd

I cant with these two I truly cannot


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2015)

This popped up in my recommended on youtube.  These guys really were the best when they were together.  Not even a cassie.  Maybe someday they'll do something together again......

[YOUTUBE]mdxLjEpRnno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

all deez subunits

all of top scenes


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2015)

dimples in kpop ehehehehe



btw in the "lets not fall in love video" did anyone else think the chick with TOP looked like song jihyo


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2015)

Not even t-ara made it through summer 2015. WG tho.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2015)

Jessica's officially left SM entertainment.

which basically means F(x) is over as well.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

Fx been over

maybe in 5 years they will comeback like WG


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

Sica leaving SM doesn't mean Krystal is going to leave 

Baby jung has a mind of her own


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2015)

How?

By that time:

Krystal'll be in some other company
Victoria'll be a chinese megastar too rich to kpop
and Sulli'd be dicked out of her mind.

Luna can't carry F(x) on her own.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2015)

i don't think it means fx is over just yet

but i doubt the 5(4?) will renew.  They've been around for 6 years, don't those contracts usually last about 7-8?

edit 

so maybe a year from now.  fx was sept 2009


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2015)

their renewal's this january.

In other news.

Yubin is joining Hyorin on Unpretty Rapstar.

All dese idols.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

The only reason Krystal would leave SM is if she got paranoid about how SM and Soshi played Sica other than that there's no real reason.
Even if F(x) goes under, she could become an actress.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

Why is Bora on that show lmao

She's like the worst female idol rapper

Is Erine there?

Erine would slay


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2015)

theres no confirmed unpretty rapstar people yet


----------



## Spica (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a dream, that someone from f(x) got promoted to SNSD to fill up that empty position. And someone from Red Velvet got promoted to fill up that empty position.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2015)

Amber just said they're not sure if they'll have an album.

And back in the dungeon F(x) went


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2015)

And Sulli is officially no longer a member of F(x)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2015)

In other news, Hyuna continues to not give even a grain of a fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_k2EB33s7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2015)

shes embraced her western calling


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2015)

Also that beat retarded.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2015)

That scandal though


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2015)

all the stans trying to throw blacknut under the bus 

even though they're not far off base

he had some crazy ass lyrics from what i remember a few weeks back 

Blacknut:


> my deskmate in first year of middle school had big tits that bitch
> that was before I opened my eyes to sex, when summer comes
> I remember her nipples I could see through the summer uniform sleeves
> rubbing my hard penis I look for the toilet paper
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IlNoB5disOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2015)

the two oppas with the girliest baby voices


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2015)

lol that's pretty accurate


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcLp6O1erwM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UT4kUT3xXc[/YOUTUBE]

didn't even know Hani could hit a high note

I wish bestie reformed with EXID


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2015)

hani is a good singer who is unstable as hell lol

but it's okay

she's pretty and clever


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2015)

clever like a fox?


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2015)

mamamoo sings so well live 



best live group ever

except maybe like infinite


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7BsD74ucdGg[/YOUTUBE]

jessi sings like she raps 

but jeez

girl can sing


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2015)

yea i remember listening to alot of her lauryn hill covers

cheetah stay cute


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2015)

Zico, Palo alto and Hyorin doing  digital single together.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 13, 2015)

The World said:


> best live group ever
> 
> except maybe like infinite



Infinite is the best performance group I've ever seen
their sub par perfs are still better than what over half of the groups can pull off at their best


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93k-27ayds0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2015)

Wait since when is Infinite better than Shinee live?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Wait since when is Infinite better than Shinee live?



Never is the answer to your question.


----------



## Spica (Aug 15, 2015)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93k-27ayds0[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't expect to like this as much as I did. Super original MV idea and fits the song. Also I think I like Sungah now, she looks a lot more natural and comfortable taking Instavids than posing in front of a real camera. Jo Sojin looks like an upgraded Jimin, but her voice is so soothing. Go 9M!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2015)

Mamamoo's company just signed Basik and Big Tray


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2015)

i linked lorene the /r/kpop cringe thread the other day and apparently this was linked in it

[YOUTUBE]a8YmCKyAUm8[/YOUTUBE]

holy shit this is now my favorite kpop video evers


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2015)

In other news

AOMG

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3gIhkJZQK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2015)

confirmed for UPR so far are Yubin, Hyorin, Kasper, Yezi, Sumin and Gilme


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

So literally everybody I fucking said.

Also KittiB and Anh Soo Min


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

Also

>*unpretty*

my sides


----------



## Spica (Aug 17, 2015)

Excited for Yubin. I like her raps, but let's see how she fares in "real life" aka outside JYP's studios.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0AqRUaql5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

Also Cube confirmed that Hyuna's mini is just a prequel to 4minute's next album


----------



## Chloe (Aug 17, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i linked lorene the /r/kpop cringe thread the other day and apparently this was linked in it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]a8YmCKyAUm8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> holy shit this is now my favorite kpop video evers


HOW GOOD IS IT AMIRITE?!?!?

also infinite's shirts are so good


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

Well LionHeart was better than Party. That chorus is a really awkward as hell transition though

And tiffany's english breaks need to die in a fire.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2015)

Let's hope GG's new song isn't trash


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2015)

> Netizens rave over an underrated artist who is one of the most beautiful idols in K-pop.
> Originally posted on Pann, netizens discuss the beauty of an underrated idol.
> 
> Titled “The Beauty of 9MUSES Minha,” here is the direct translation of the post and comments below.
> ...



Finally K netz are realising that Park Minha is a fucking life and bias list ruiner

Now buy more of 9m's music


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2015)

They're not going to do that

Also it's Pann, the definition of irrelevant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2015)

netizens have liked minha for a while tbh

for a korean standard of beauty she's almost perfect and she's unique enough for foreigners to like as well

but poor 9M, get the best songs and always irrelevant


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2015)

minha is fucking stunning yo


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2015)

she got dat wouter seal of approval

which is rare for kpop chicks


----------



## Spica (Aug 18, 2015)

I think Minha's a  

Before she got her mouth fixed, she got that smug Natalie Dormer smile.

Also, Lion Heart is so goddamm cringe, just like Party. Who decides on the songs for SNSD?? They look amazing, as always, but I'm like 90 percent sure they're getting paid to sing somebody's song considering SM shouldn't have a problem getting composers to throw catchy songs at them. And how the hell does a multimillion company do a freaking TYPO of their golden goose's name??? Does no one at SM beta the MVs before releasing??

You Think is cool. Seobb, Tiff, Yuri and Sooyoung look amaaaaazing. Sooyoung's rap isn't as cringe as before and Sunny really rocks fierce concept and songs. Too bad they - SM's visual department - couldn't decide on what the visual for the MV should be because I couldn't stop focusing on the difference of their colourful set versus black set. I don't know if I'm nitpicking, but I think they used different camera's for each seat because the quality was soooo different between them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2015)

fuck my sides.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2015)

I think Whee In looks like a fox lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2015)

Hustler said:


> I think Whee In looks like a fox lol





an adorbs fox


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2015)

That she is

Damn they deleted the video of Mamamoo at karaoke. Whee In doing Bae Bae and Fantastic Baby and everyone else judging her was amazing .


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2015)

jesus fuck the price


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2015)

This dress is 5 thousand USD

I could find a better looking dress at forever 21 for 20 times less


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 19, 2015)

20 times less is still 250 bucks 

thats still high end for the average pleb


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2015)

Hustler said:


> That she is
> 
> Damn they deleted the video of Mamamoo at karaoke. Whee In doing Bae Bae and Fantastic Baby and everyone else judging her was amazing .





heheh


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2015)

Hwasa performing with Hyuna tonight


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2015)

Why is Stars shopping for dresses?




NudeShroom said:


> heheh



Dat Bae Bae! Cuteee! haha


Speaking of cute 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLEKJidXkqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2015)

So Megan Fox separated from her husband... Is this her attempt to get with Rain? : O


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Why is Stars shopping for dresses?


I wasn't.

But I enjoy women's fashion, that's like common knowledge.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2015)

leo when did you switch from irene to wendy


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2015)

He's as fickle as a popular high school girl assessing her options when it comes to boys


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2015)

it's okay, he's stanning the best mamamoo member atm


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2015)

god, hyorin's recent instagram is a laugh a minute


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2015)

paloalto really doesn't care about this photoshoot


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2015)

Seem T-ara's gone full chinese and signed with a chinese agency.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNi221uQ1t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> leo when did you switch from irene to wendy


I didn't switch. I still like Irene but Wendy too. She's too charming. 


Choa said:


> He's as fickle as a popular high school girl assessing her options when it comes to boys


Are you available? 



NudeShroom said:


> it's okay, he's stanning the best mamamoo member atm



Whee In? I thought you liked Moonbyul the best

I really can't choose. It keeps switching lol.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

Hwa Sa and her thighs >>>>


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2015)

Yup dat booty is incredible

Her voice reminds me of Eunji's because its pretty damn overpowering. Thank god she has 2 other competent vocalists so it doesn't look as bad where as muh baby Eunji.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

Holy fuck, if that statement is true. Guy spent. $1,333,333 on each member of t-ara


----------



## Spica (Aug 20, 2015)

akp said he gave them a ferrari each and 8 mill for each member to their company.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

shady as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Seem T-ara's gone full chinese and signed with a chinese agency.



What?

They finally left CCM?

Too little too late tbh, their reputation has been in shambles for years no matter how good the music they produced was.

Edit:
Also was the reformed CCM that KKS decided to step down from as bad as old CCM?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the guy who supposedly bought them doesn't give two fucks about the korean market's viability.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol Wang Sicong. He owns a Dota team too.

Its like he's paying them to be his personal assistants


----------



## Spica (Aug 20, 2015)

The Chinese agency is named Banana Plan because the owner was called a 'banana' (yellow outside, white inside) for studying in America and having white values and mannerisms lmao


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol Wang Sicong. He owns a Dota team too.
> 
> Its like he's paying them to be his personal assistants



Hey, if I could buy girl groups, I would.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib_1ATfr8wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2015)

kinda ruined the booty effect when wearing them jeans

it went from, "oh she has a nice little arched booty" to "wow her booty flat af"

>illhoon looking cool


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0AqRUaql5A[/YOUTUBE]

these teasers sound really gud

especially the first one


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 21, 2015)

>Ilhoon looking cool


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2015)

I know, Hyuna can work literal magic on anything.

I bet she could even make Dal Shabet relevant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2015)

more like he actually looks older than 12 now

his voice is a bit deeper now too


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> more like he actually looks older than 12 now
> 
> his voice is a bit deeper now too



Yeah, but BtoB always look like children, Ilhoon and Changseub especially. So seeing Ilhoon of all people not, it's like witchcraft of the highest order.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2015)

Priceless


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRpNZTN9ViI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vDNKQxDhY8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noYTr3U7Fz4[/YOUTUBE]

this ep is probably her best.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2015)

Also

The *Fear* of God

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZepcku1eK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Aug 22, 2015)

Hyuna's Rolling Deep is now my jam. You Think is trailing right behind, but it's just Sunny's verse that is stuck on me. Especially the 'SNS' part............ and Sooyoung's WHAT WHAT WHAT



naega baddest female

move over smtm4 and unpretty rapstar

nugu jessi and talentless cheetah

here's a REAL rapper


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2015)

Fear is so good


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2015)

i can't read naega without thinking that stupid lil cham meme

i ahven't even seen unpretty rapstar

NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA NAEGA


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2015)

Holy fuck, they made Jessi's iconic line the tagline of the series.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2015)

Cuties

Wheein wants to be a rapper haha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huqcE8dolko&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2015)

i want them to do a song switch with Btob and do beep beep bang bang

where moonbyul does minhyuk/probably peniel, solar gets eunkwang and they divvy up the rest of the vocals

but what i want especially is for the other 3 to split ilhoon's part.  it would be glorious

also

[YOUTUBE]q0-ef3ayH2w[/YOUTUBE]

i swear they're basically just baiting us now


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 23, 2015)

so DSP is about to debut its new girlgroup

RIP rainbow officially now


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you kill what was never truly alive?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 23, 2015)

b-but mach


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2015)

An apt title

As it was the speed at which they reached irrelevancy.


----------



## Spica (Aug 23, 2015)

A WAS THE BEST






DSP being a prime example on what happens if you don't ride the tide while its high. They had a cute likeable group with catchy songs but sucky management made them fail. Good god, RIP  Lainbow.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 23, 2015)

sucky management?
cube ent


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2015)

Cube's managers are busy being models.

I mean it benefits their artists in being self reliant

Not so much on getting people to notice them though.


----------



## Spica (Aug 23, 2015)

only cube manager is the one in charge of hyuna.

that person is the only one getting things done.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2015)

Somewhere

Chloe is crying


----------



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2015)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib_1ATfr8wM[/YOUTUBE]


All those looks tho A+



zenieth said:


> I know, Hyuna can work literal magic on anything.
> 
> I bet she could even make Dal Shabet relevant.





Deputy Myself said:


> so DSP is about to debut its new girlgroup
> 
> RIP rainbow officially now


don't do my girls like that


----------



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2015)

Choa said:


> Somewhere
> 
> Chloe is crying


I MADE MY POST BEFORE READING THIS FUCK YOU


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2015)

Whatever happened to the DSP boy group? lol


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2015)

The same thing that happens to anything DSP that's not Kara


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2015)

I meant at least Rainbow still seem to perform at college festivals and some acting/modelling

Last I heard about the boy group was from Wouter like an year or two ago


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2015)

Ajax?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah them lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z2y_-NW1xEY[/YOUTUBE]

i already know most of them... but of course i'm cheering for yezi

would love for her to get stuff outside of fiestar, her flow is so fierce ;_;

also with her, hyorin, and gilme that's a lot of strong singer/rappers unlike last time where it was pretty much just jessi (correct me if i'm wrong, i basically only watched clips >_>)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2015)

^ You mean Cheetah. All here for Yezi, slay queen.

Apparently the YG trainee who's going to be in it is 16 and possibly not from the new GG. She's from the future 2ne1 girls. She must be super good if he's letting her on the show at that age. That Trudey girl sounds really good too, like Tasha.


----------



## Spica (Aug 24, 2015)

I thought that girl wasn't in a girl group yet? Or she might be, but only if she does well in URS.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm here for Gilme to destroy.


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn6MAWZZ41w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Welp, guess I gotta watch John Oliver now. John Oliver's writers know their shit. There must be some real Kpop fans in their team if they know that much about TVXQ and is original enough to mention the amazing neon bunny!!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 25, 2015)

you weren't watching before?


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2015)

nah






10char


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2015)

Whee In x Moonbyul >


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2015)

hey man i don't hate

i'm pretty sure moonsun is dominant but it seems whee in puts up with moonbyuls greasy gay methods


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2015)

I didn't think anything could beat French Kiss from Hyuna and then 'Get out of my house' comes along and it's not even a competition.


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CTUOmU7c8is[/YOUTUBE]

whoa is that hyuna singing? lel

she sounds like fei

and yea this song is jam

[YOUTUBE]-vDNKQxDhY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2015)

John Oliver's rant on FIFA was funny.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> hey man i don't hate
> 
> i'm pretty sure moonsun is dominant but it seems whee in puts up with moonbyuls greasy gay methods



Damn I thought it'd piss you off but you accept all gay ships

MoonSun >


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2015)

Seems Jihyun's writing G.Na's album.

>G.Na's actually getting an album again
>Cube Artists do more work for Cube than Cube does.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, and Tablo's producing Lee Hi's comeback

Lee Hi is still alive.


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2015)

she was on SMTM4 a few weeks back


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2015)

That could have been a quickly reanimated corpse for all we knew.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 26, 2015)

I finally get why Jinhwan is important in the group
he's the only one capable of standing up to BI's asshole mannerisms

I'm assuming he reprimanded BI for this shit afterwards. YG practically stated that's his job in the team.

fun group, no sarcasm

bonus GIF of BI being put in his place


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2015)

i would put u in ur place too u nordic cunt


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd like to see you try


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> I'd like to see you try


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 26, 2015)

microdot being a hyperactive bro in the background

edit: that legit had me laughing out loud


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2015)

The World said:


>





why isn't jinhwan leader if BI acts like a cunt?

BI seems to be becoming a liability


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 26, 2015)

nah BI is the driving force behind the group
utter perfectionist in everything he does
liability or not, without him Ikon will never achieve succes.

Jinhwan is meant to be a counterforce by being a genuinely nice guy
the team mom so to speak


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2015)

average(at best)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2wDnphLJE[/YOUTUBE]

nothing but trash(fucking hot though)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17T20EJQSb4[/YOUTUBE]

Actually pretty good
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI9fg0ChWK0[/YOUTUBE]

I dunno
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBEN3MMrV_w[/YOUTUBE]






























































The truth, the way and the light
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xpPV-vxr_g[/YOUTUBE]


Aka, Yezi better come with that fire, else Gilme gonna bury everybody else six feet under.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2015)

i wonder if we'll ever see clover again

[YOUTUBE]T8Y-VJyJ2QY[/YOUTUBE]

also this is all i know gilme from


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2015)

The World said:


>



mein sides


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2015)

kittyB is a decent rapper but i cant get into her music but im here for her aesthetic

also like just thinking on it. DSP had a girl group after rainbow, they just didnt promote them at all.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2015)

Do you mean baby kara?

I'm pretty sure that went nowhere due to one of the members killing herself which y'know...


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2015)

no i mean puretty


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2015)

so apparently namyu's company's hq got foreclosed.



Chloe said:


> no i mean puretty



literally who?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2015)

I forgot Namyu have one of the worst companies in kpop.

3 members leaving in a span of months

The boygroup having some colossal meltdown

The CEO is a former gangster

Jeez


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 27, 2015)

good
make some room for non scumbag companies


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 27, 2015)

oh speaking of, Core contents / MBK ent should be on the chopping block soon

T-ara
Speed
The SeeYa
Nutaz[2]
HIGHBROW[2]
DIA

Speed may have been a teeny weeny bit relevant if Taewoon had stayed, but he left. T-ara got bought by a chinese playboy, everything else on that list is rubbish, Gang Kiz was disbanded a few months ago

They have nothing


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu8pIEmoMIo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LHz_44AfNw[/YOUTUBE]

















































so... WHo's ready for Yezi vs. Gilme season finale?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaTxLfTAIiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh yeah.

Stardom, that company Block B sued and left is getting sued by their new boyband

Also their girl band EvoL disbanded at the same time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah that was a week or two ago

3 members of evol had their contracts finished


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2015)

last year was the year of scandals.

This year is the year of lawsuits


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh yeah

Hyuna's A+ photobook is A++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2015)

what's the best season of SMTM??

I'll watch it after I finish Unpretty Rapstar


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2015)

4 is probably the best in terms of pure talent, but it's also got a lot of needless drama and less focus on rapping.

2's pretty decent as is 3


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 28, 2015)

yeah 4 is pretty amazing talent wise

3 had BI kind of shitting up the place due to his fangirl power


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

I like 3 better

Though the talent was much less. 4 has too much petty drama and the producers are much shitter compared to 3.

Illionaire, Masta Wu and Swings were much more fun to watch. Also Bobby, Iron and Ollti had much more memorable stages. Lol B.I messed up his lyrics a lot but so has Black Nut and Basick, they're both top 4.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 28, 2015)

Basick is a way better rapper than BI though
Black Nut is idk what he is
real hiphap
I bet  he never showers


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 28, 2015)

I love BI but pure on his rap skill he's merely good.
as an idol/entertainer in general he's the potential to reach top tier though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah B.I made it further than he should have but Be I is still one of the best perfs of SMTM. He gained a lot out experience out of that show. As a Team B fan I'll take that anyday.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBSKYG0yYIg[/YOUTUBE]

I wish SMTM 4 had more individual stages. Too many team perfs and performing with others.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 28, 2015)

that perf was great

yeah I mean individual songs he's standout in, in general he's not the best though.
And yeah S4 kind of went bullshit with all the editing and drama and what the fuck.

[YOUTUBE]1uQUwxT-oc8[/YOUTUBE]

I still listen to this from time to time cus its fucking great

pls Ikon save kpop soon
aren't they supposed to debut in 2 weeks ish?
teasers when


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeh well BB postponed their album so maybe Ikon is delayed too? I hope not

I'm also sad they didn't choose Microdot


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll be following Microdot for a while yeah

also I don't really see how BB's album delay would have much of an effect on Ikon, considering BB is already done with their promotions


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

Nah they still have more songs in their full album. Not sure if they'll be promoting or not but YG would still want to give Ikon a chance on the charts.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2015)

I think the biggest detriment to ikon out the gate is that YG wants to drop their album the same time as Winner's comeback


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smqj08_hZ9k[/YOUTUBE]

UR2 contestants first forray. I'll leave your opinions on it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Truedy was the best though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

zenieth said:


> I think the biggest detriment to ikon out the gate is that YG wants to drop their album the same time as Winner's comeback



I don't think he'll team kill like that given that they're both rookies


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2015)

But yeah, the first 3 were meh.

Yubin and Hyorin weren't as embarassing as their teasers.

Gilme, Yezi, Sua and Soomin were actually pretty dang good. Sua especially surprised.

And of course, Truedy was the truth.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2015)

That girl said something about black people

Hope its not some ignorant stuff


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2015)

Basick won.

Which was pretty much a given.

Now what YG needs to do is wait a week and start Winner promotions.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2Z6WxZsRdyI[/YOUTUBE]

i keep telling myself "mamamoo will eventually do wrong, they can't keep this up forever"

but then this happens

so good


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2015)

Are you so set on believing that 2009 can never reoccur?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2015)

Also Seohyun and Irene are the same age lol, I find it so weird

Lovelyz, Ark and Ikon comeback soon \o/


----------



## koguryo (Aug 31, 2015)

Going back to Korea in two days for vacation


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2015)

kimchi slut


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]H-r5YhK4F6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2015)

Treudy lookin like the next Tasha


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2015)

So the first match is hyorin vs. kasper

to be decided by public vote.


rip Kasper.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol they're both awful

Kasper should rhyme atleast


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So the first match is hyorin vs. kasper
> 
> to be decided by public vote.
> 
> ...



welp that just seems set up for failure


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

UP format is weird

As long as Yezi gets through, I won't riot


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

all the show formats are weird, but they work for TV 

[YOUTUBE]GMpWjQPpR3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Cara keeps promoting Mamamoo 

Moon needs to be on the show sometime. Also best SMTM 4 song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZepcku1eK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

mamamoo too perfect leo, i want all 4 of them 

i think moonbyul is a good lyricist considering she seems to have written at least 90% of her own stuff, but at the same time she always has to write her raps for everything mamamoo-style.  i'm not sure how she would cope in a show like UR lol

all the songs from that episode were pretty good


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Lets play ideal world cup with Cara

Solar vs Hwasa
Wheein vs Hani
Moonbyul vs Seohyun
Yezi vs Spica


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

hani vs wheein 

spica would eat yezi alive

then again yezi comes off as a freak


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't ask you cuntface!

I'll make a long list for you later


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol they're both awful
> 
> Kasper should rhyme atleast



They are. But it's pretty much a nail in a coffin.


Also rumor's floating around that Jiyoon's replacing whoever's getting eliminated.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

That was just a slap in the face for Bora to make Hyorin participate as rapper

Is Trudey mixed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lets play ideal world cup with Cara
> 
> Solar vs Hwasa
> Wheein vs Hani
> ...





Solar
...Wheein
Seohyun
Yezi




Hustler said:


> That was just a slap in the face for Bora to make Hyorin participate as rapper
> 
> Is Trudey mixed?



no doubt about it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> Solar
> ...Wheein
> Seohyun
> Yezi



Ah I quite liked the ...

Solar vs Yezi
Wheein vs Seohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

leo you monster

solar





































































wheein


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Bora isn't just terrible. She's the worst there ever was to have the official title of rapper.

I mean you need to go into SM to find worse.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Woah!!

I didn't expect Seob to lose early,

Solar vs Wheein would be too tough. You can have both.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

good ;_;





zenieth said:


> Bora isn't just terrible. She's the worst there ever was to have the official title of rapper.
> 
> I mean you need to go into SM to find worse.



hey man

close your lips

shut your tongue


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Warudo, since you asked

Hani vs Seolhyun
Choa vs Wendy
Yeri vs Taeyeon
Dahye vs Kyungri


Idk who else you like, wait you like everyone but choose wisely


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Hani
Choa fuck no Wendy fuck i can't choose 
man cmon i can't choose
dahy-bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

I couldn't choose between Solar or Wheein either

they are glorious together 

but probably solar


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

This guy!

Wants to play but can't go past level 1


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Eunji vs Yooara
Mijoo vs Eunji
Eunji vs Mina
Mijoo vs sujeong
Mina vs Mijoo
Eunji vs Solar
Solar vs Dara
Mina vs Seolhyun
Mina vs Wendy

get rekt son

choose


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2015)

itsatrap.jpg


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Loooooool fuck you!

Eunji vs Ara = Won't choose, can't choose
Eunji
Eunji
Sujeong
Mijoo
Eunji
Dara
Seolhyun
Wendy

Stop putting Eunji everywhere, she'll win everytime


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Also I like Jei a lot, props for not using her :33


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Jei vs Seolhyun vs Mijoo


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Well fuck!

Jei's face, Seolhyun's body and Mijoo's personality


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

just realized that girl from CLC looks alot like jei


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Woah she does



Hey finish that game cunt!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Ugh!


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

can't choose

threesomes

threesomes all round


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

This whore loves everyone

Idk who Zenieth likes other than Hyuna

Also who's that CLC girl? I was supposed to get into them but ended up liking Gustas Tu instead


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

that's yujin


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Hustler said:


> This whore loves everyone
> 
> Idk who Zenieth likes other than Hyuna
> 
> Also who's that CLC girl? I was supposed to get into them but ended up liking Gustas Tu instead



Besides Hyuna I like Choa, Soyu, Hwasa, Jiyeon, Minhee from Stellar.

At least visually speaking.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah thanksu, Ye Eun is pretty too.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Besides Hyuna I like Choa, Soyu, Hwasa, Jiyeon, Minhee from Stellar.
> 
> At least visually speaking.



You definitely like girls with nice bodies


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Hustler said:


> You definitely like girls with nice bodies



Body game need to be on point, or ou aint worth talking bout.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Minhee got dat body ck


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright before I go to sleep, I shall match them up

Hyuna vs Minhee
Choa vs Jiyeon
Soyu vs Hwasa


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Soyu got reach

Minhee got flexibility ck


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Alright before I go to sleep, I shall match them up
> 
> Hyuna vs Minhee
> Choa vs Jiyeon
> Soyu vs Hwasa



Minhee pre titty upgrade/ Hyuna post titty upgrade

Jiyeon

Soyu


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Funny you keep spamming that as I'm rewatching Fresh Prince atm


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Minhee vs Jiyeon
Hyuna vs Soyu


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2015)

Soyu's body is just 

Up there on best kpop bods


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

fuck... that's hard.

Minhee
Soyu


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Should I be cruel and ask you to choose one?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Also this is a masterpiece ya'll, forget about Candy jelly love and appreciate

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXGVpjqIopE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

It aint cruel cause I can tell you Soyu wins out no contest.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

dahye vs soyu ck

dahye knows yoga ck


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyCbry4c4NY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvfS5smTtos[/YOUTUBE]

tragic


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk8wENAxpjA[/YOUTUBE]

wow they totally dropped the hip hop boy concept 

at least they down for some dick sucking 

they won't become old cat ladies like most asian women


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

man yezi wasn't even sweatin

she so gud

yubin did alright

i didn't think sua would do okay but she did


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

that was more blatant than Stellar.

Kudos.

And was that a ME!ME!ME! reference?


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

oh yea the leg butt tunnel effect thing 

could be


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

yezi should just go solo ;_;

i don't hate fiestar, but they went a different way and i'm not so into them anymore.  yezi is like the only thing keeping me with them


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd be more down for it if it wasn't budget as fuck


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> yezi should just go solo ;_;
> 
> i don't hate fiestar, but they went a different way and i'm not so into them anymore.  yezi is like the only thing keeping me with them



Do you remember Jessi's group?

Yeah, take that, and replace it with Yezi.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

wait isn't kasper friends with kisum? and made a fool of herself on the last UR? 

tbf she didn't do that badly in the beginning but she got no confidence when she raps

she looks like she don't believe half the shit she slinging 

then again i don't know korean so i don't know wtf they sayin


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> yezi should just go solo ;_;
> 
> i don't hate fiestar, but they went a different way and i'm not so into them anymore.  yezi is like the only thing keeping me with them



man i loved the last fiestar comeback

pure jei :33

and yezi looked sexy af too


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

i'm indifferent to kasper & hyorin, neither really did much for me


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

kasper'd be riding the pretty train if there weren't a bunch of idols this season.

And she aint even close to as good as or as confident as Kisum.

I'll be surprised if she lasts more than 3 episodes. If that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah, girl is either nervous or something

i wouldn't have noticed really but she started using english and it really ruined the flow o_O


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

yea no surprise kasper will be one of the first to go


dem jei fancams are more popular than fiestar put together 

now it's yezi's time to shine :33


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

apparently kasper is a youtuber


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2015)

Kasper also dated Daehyun I think


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, she really is that "one chick who's always around" in hiphop


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2015)

Sua did better than I thought.
Poor Yubin was the worst out of the 3 

I like Kaspar, I think she's cute. She just gets nervous on stage.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzlMsvF73tE[/YOUTUBE]

not saying they're the best new group to come out of 2015


But they're the best new group outta 2015


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZrwzlE-e8g&feature=iv&src_vid=wlaYaQCX3hw&annotation_id=annotation_1882041173[/YOUTUBE]

This awesome youtuber is simultaineously boyish and girlish. The way she forces herself to smile like Sunny to get into character is hysterical


----------



## Chloe (Sep 2, 2015)

shes actually pretty funny ahahaa

i like how she extended her nostrils


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

women fake as fuck


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdQwd0VvReM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2015)

They aint stellar pretty enough/hyuna sexy enough to pull this off.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2015)

Wheein is such a gem

Canada officially in recession

Wtf is wrong with the YT tag?


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Wheein is such a gem
> 
> Canada officially in recession
> 
> Wtf is wrong with the YT tag?



get rid of t=122&

Canada officially in recession 

or you could keep

just like this

CUxxf-kdaHU

[YOUTUBE]CUxxf-kdaHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

and giving us the non eng subbed ver? 

konoyaro kusotare


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

zenieth said:


> They aint stellar pretty enough/hyuna sexy enough to pull this off.



oneket is

but i guess she bounced from the group?

and i thought they looked pretty cute and sexy to me

definitely not the classy vibes from stellar but looks like slutty hyuna was exactly what they were going for while sniping off of EXID's concept 


too many groups not enough good songs to go around

i fear for braveAOAsound


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2015)

The World said:


> oneket is
> 
> *but i guess she bounced from the group?*
> 
> ...



She and another former member are suing the company together.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2015)

The World said:


> get rid of t=122&
> 
> Canada officially in recession
> 
> ...



Thank you senpai


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTqWqCCwnW8[/YOUTUBE]

wonder girls a band group now this new boy group?

jyp sniping FNCs concept


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

so jisoo is returning for lovelyz comeback























they trying to be the next Apink but I doubt they will ever get that big


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2015)

Okey Dokey is the best dumb rap track ever.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

that sounds like a chance track


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2015)

ok so watching first season of unpretty rapstar, i really like kisum.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2015)

i liked her in the beginning then i thought she was shit by the end


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2015)

Nooooo don't tell me that 

I find her random screaming kinda charming


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2015)

Jidam is so cute.
Like a little baby sister.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2015)

jidam is real cute

her laugh is funny af

i wish she grew more but i thought she ended well


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2015)

Jessi is gonna age so bad.
She looks older than what she is.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 4, 2015)

chloe i seriously dont understand that quote in your sig


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2015)

it means chloe is a woman who is more manly than men


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2015)

I forgot I had a sig.

I have them disabled


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2015)

kek

i don't need to watch UR, mamamoo basically recapped the entire thing 

and yeah, if you look at the clip of Jessi from real men she looks way older than what she is 

[YOUTUBE]_iNvzv6ctkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 4, 2015)

hype


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 4, 2015)

in before it's another reality show type thing

where they both release an album at the same time and the group with the most sales wins 
with the winning team getting like a new dorm or some shit 

even though they both already have better dorms than groups that have been active for 5 years so idk how that would work


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2015)

Brown Eyed Girls contracts expired and they're not renewing.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, it has been all Ga In anyway


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2015)

Still that's the end of a pioneer. They're the first of the second generation girl groups and they're gone.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2015)

you know.

Every time I remember that Jidam is only 17 and how she looks... it's kinda disconcerting.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2015)

Yg has killed most of the hype I had for their groups. Bored of them all.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 5, 2015)

I agree they should just release stuff deserving the initial hype
watch the fangirls explode


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2015)

Aint really their fault they only come out once every five years.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX853WjS9Cc[/YOUTUBE]

daym this shit bump


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2015)

Whee In's Jidam voice was too accurate.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 6, 2015)

need more kpop groups blatantly taking the piss


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2015)

lol unpretty rapstar was a pretty easy target

the parody was high quality cuz they did it for their fanmeet, i doubt we'll get anything else soon 

edit: going through mamamoo tag on tumblr, skipping through all the girls who are extremely gay for moonbyul and finding this



literally best idol


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 6, 2015)

why is everyone gay for moonbyul
solar is legit the best person in the group


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> why is everyone gay for moonbyul
> solar is legit the best person in the group



moonbyul's got lesbian attraction looks.

Solar's unquestionably best though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2015)

moonbyul attracts girls.  she's rather boyish but switches in the androgynous look really easily.  I get the charm of her type but she's more of the type of person i'm jealous of cuz she gets the best of both worlds


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2015)

Apparently Ga In's trying to get the other BEG girls to join her at Mystic.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2015)

Help

Dasom is ruining my life


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2015)

get with the times mate, she's a redhead now.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2015)

She looks way better with Dark hair

Even though her red hair is okay


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2015)

She looks way better with Dark hair

Even though her red hair is okay


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol WheeIn is incredible

So are the rest but she's more of an adorable lunatic


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2015)

So an Ikon teaser dropped


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2015)

Lmao finally!!!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 7, 2015)

ugh im at school


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2015)

Wrong threadu


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 7, 2015)

thats not a teaser ;C


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh that just means they're filming the MV so comeback soon

Its not a proper teaser


----------



## Spica (Sep 7, 2015)

NB commenters aiming at us Tees.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2015)

BTS dropped a teaser for two comebacks

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB3-2kJU1N4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2015)

Ikon's title song is out on the 15th

But they're dropping their album October 1st

It's a full album


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2015)

truedy is tiny


----------



## Chloe (Sep 8, 2015)

^ lbr they're all tiny


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, but she's tiny by SK standards.

That's super tiny.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 8, 2015)

look at the shoes on the girl left of Hyorin, she's tiny too


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 8, 2015)

1 week for Ikon

things I want:

Dank dancing
Bobby being a cool kid
Junhoe laying down some sick vocals
dancing that is dank
Yoyo standing out in some way
Donghyuk retaining his main dancer status
the dankest of dancing
BI punching bitches
Chanwoo being a bitch


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

dank dancing?

From YG?

Didn't taeyang take literally all of it for himself?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2015)

So Mamamoo and EXID are going to be performing at my old uni next week.  Worth watching?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

How can you ask that about Mamamoo?!?

Of course they're worth it


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't really followed Kpop the past two years


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)

ur pants will explode just by side gazing them


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2015)

So bring a date then?  Got it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait you've not been following kpop?

When this is arguably the year of all years for the girls in your set?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

zenieth said:


> truedy is tiny





zenieth said:


> Yeah, but she's tiny by SK standards.
> 
> That's super tiny.



yah gilme is wearing some super heels lmao

the trainee is wearing some signature YG insoles

tbh the only tall ones seem to be yubin and heize(I think?) at the end.  she has in insoles but she still looks tall without


----------



## Spica (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ZJPprKN_g[/YOUTUBE]

HOW did i miss this, seobb looks amazing! She doesnt do the split here, but she is so rocking this performance!`


----------



## Spica (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGdbaEDVWp0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Dumb Dumb is out and I really, really like it~

Seulgi looks great, Yeri forever Squirtle and Irene looks like an uncomfortable doe on stage again. Wendy's cheeky smile when they do that rotation thing just kills me hnnnng.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)

lookin fresh to def


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't like it

Wendy is love though


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

Irene has on glasses

is that the sound of my bias list crumbling?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

Irene is hot as hell but only this should ruin your bias list


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

mamamoo are my supa biases

wheebyul and moonsun will always stay atop of my OTPs list

Irene just seems to like jumping places with her odd disposition


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> mamamoo are my supa biases
> 
> wheebyul and moonsun will always stay atop of my OTPs list
> 
> Irene just seems to like jumping places with her odd disposition



 I love how Mamamoo leaves you with messed up ships, all gay!!

Irene is so pretty but stan Wendy chan. The more you see her, the more you'll like her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

lmao RV is super lovable on all fronts (though i still don't know much about squirtle yet)


Wendy has that outgoing americanism, Irene is some quiet dank rapper leader who is seriously getting it in the background, Joy is so ridiculously un-Korean that I don't even, and Seulgi is holy-fucking-adorable.  She also is super dorky and actually has a personality a lot like Tina


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

Seulgi looks like a budgerigar


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

that pic of whee in


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

black hair moonbyul>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Not sure how I feel about dumb dumb.

It's all over the place, and I'm not sure if it's in a good way or a bad way.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

But that rap


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

whaaaaaat

moonbyul lightening her hair was the best idea they had

i mean for Ahh Oop at least.  sometimes lately it can be too yellow


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> whaaaaaat
> 
> moonbyul lightening her hair was the best idea they had
> 
> i mean for Ahh Oop at least.  sometimes lately it can be too yellow



darkbyul > lightbyul

And I'll fight you on it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

bruh

[YOUTUBE]XqsvwR_HBCU[/YOUTUBE]

tell me that this version of moonbyul isn't the best


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

Moonbyul could shave herself bald and still look hot as fuck.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Moonbyul could shave herself bald and still look hot as fuck.



Leo somehow you're more of a gay woman than i am


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

for World

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIYcm_DZvds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Kasper you're Jace level at best.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> Leo somehow you're more of a gay woman than i am



Anyone could see she is hot though 

I don't even know who I like in Mamamoo anymore. It should be Wheein, has to be Wheein..


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

kasper pls u need to be able to back it up 

and yes wheein is good choice

so is solar

so is hwasa

so is moonbyul


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2015)

Lol that pic

I like Solar but whenever I watch Wheein being a dork, I can't help but fall for her


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol that pic
> 
> I like Solar but whenever I watch Wheein being a dork, I can't help but fall for her



that's pretty much how i am

like solar's smile can cure cancer and she has these hilarious blank moments sometimes

but then wheein goes all out and proves she's fucking awesome


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Solar sold me when people asked what type of music she listens to

And then she went in with some of the hardest OGest shit you'd ever see.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Man, YG keeps insulting Winner whenever he mentions Ikon.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bSo7gYXp-bA[/YOUTUBE]

another forgettable song


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 8, 2015)

monsta x is losing what little relevancy it has when ikon debuts

it is literally a wannabe ikon
got some fame in a survival show leading up to their debut
main rapper decided to do the whole SMTM thing to prove his worth
dank hephap crew

god im so hype for ikon though
finally a real rival for EXO


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

who's mx company again?


----------



## Spica (Sep 8, 2015)

JOY WHAT R U DOIN


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

Still not sure how I feel about that song.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> monsta x is losing what little relevancy it has when ikon debuts
> 
> it is literally a wannabe ikon
> got some fame in a survival show leading up to their debut
> ...



>implying ishit will rival Exo


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2015)

ikon is reject winner, it's kinda doubtful they'll rival exo.

But it might work if exo continues to implode on itself.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 9, 2015)

did you not see BI's fangirl power on smtm3?
give them a proper debut and chances to fanservice and they might just get ridiculous

knowing YG the quality of the songs won't disappoint

also "Reject winner", the plan was always to debut both groups, with Winner first because they were actually ready to debut at the time. Pls use logical bait next time kthnx


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2015)

Ikon will be bigger than Winner though lol

Also not fair comparing them to Exo, SR15B will be a fair comparison since both should be debuting around the same time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2015)

>discussing lame boy groups when there is only mamamoo


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2015)

this page is cancer


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 9, 2015)

idk man it seems YG is really intent to have them shoot to the top from the get go.
we'll see though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CLUqXE8mSyU[/YOUTUBE]

going through all the nugu releases again
this one isn't as terrible as some, but god damn try to not burst into laughter at the 5 seconds mark


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2015)

aint no point caring bout nugus

they just gone die anyways.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2015)

anybody else listened to old man G.Soul's song?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2015)

New song?

Nah I haven't. I like his debut song though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkGYvUt5fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

So Ikon's coming out with 5 mvs.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

Also Jiyoon and Kim from rap group Rubber Soul are going to be replacing two eliminated contestants from UPR2


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

why are they so superior?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2015)

Cuz like woots said, they're not afraid of being the butt of a joke

basically they're a girl group who aren't known for looks and don't really have to conform to an image they can potentially damage.  we don't know them as pure or whatever.  so in the end they can do a shit ton of stupid shit because they A) Don't have an overly marketed feminine image B) can defend themselves with skills



[YOUTUBE]9M7k9ZV67c0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hyF3AGA3MDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 10, 2015)

MANSAE MANSAE MANSAE YEAH

good release
seventeen definitely the wildcard of the year so far. Did not expect them to deliver AT ALL


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2015)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkGYvUt5fc[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad

Sounds like a Ne-Yo side track though. Why does JYP give boring ass songs to his artists?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

G.Soul writes all of his own music though...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh he does?

Still though, all their releases bar Miss A has been rather bland. Especially his new group, Day6 or whatever.


----------



## Spica (Sep 10, 2015)

ive seen seventeen

dat vernon
dat mingyu
dat jeonghan

much animecharacters


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Oh he does?
> 
> Still though, all their releases bar Miss A has been rather bland. Especially his new group, Day6 or whatever.



they also write their own music.

Got7, Miss A and 2pm are the groups that don't compose their tracks.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2015)

I thought Jun K composed too but doesn't JYP choose the title tracks? Like YG, he chooses what goes on the album and such


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2015)

Well yeah, but he doesn't like give WG, Day6 or G.Soul those songs. Just decides what he thinks is the most likely to be successful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2015)

Spica said:


> ive seen seventeen
> 
> dat vernon
> dat mingyu
> ...



[YOUTUBE]AZq6hvbpk-k[/YOUTUBE]

jun looks like a fucking typical manga bishounen in the live (they'll have nametags)

though somewhat ironically he's one of the chinese members


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2015)

JESUS LEO LOOK AT HOW TINY WHEEIN IS WHEN THE OTHERS ARE IN HEELS

[YOUTUBE]YeacskQcpVI[/YOUTUBE]

we could put her in our pocket


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2015)

Apparently Lil Cham predicts that Kasper'll be the first to go.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUpzqv6hosA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AUCdnai5bUM[/YOUTUBE]

more exo stuff


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 11, 2015)

Every hero, are meant to guard the gentle in the heart. Each perseverance, is meant to chase for the gleam of hope. Directed by famous US movie director Nick Lentz, at the cost of $2 million, filming in the air and sea, 200 hours of continuous filming without sleep and 100 days of meticulous making, only to create this touching 7 minutes. Huang Zi Tao new song Crown MV momentous online, to illustrate the perseverance for love, a self-sacrificing story.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2015)

lol what the fuck

it starts out all high quality and then the fight goes to shit?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 11, 2015)

bacon's face


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BAxGUKPcHAk[/YOUTUBE]

this is fucking perfect for learning names

Let's hope I don't forget Seongkwan's name now cus he's still the bias
I can't decide if Jun or Joshua is the prettiest one in the group 

also I can't get over how good this chorus - hook combo is

it's telling how stagnated kpop has become when a song like this is a breath of fresh air nowadays


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> lol what the fuck
> 
> it starts out all high quality and then the fight goes to shit?



idk if that blonde dude being beaten up is Tao or what


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2015)

so hyorin lip sync'd on the first mission

and got caught


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2015)

o shit that was jessica gomes?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey nugu watcher.

I got a video for you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZK5orJTySk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

Gilme's been hospitalized due to stress based intestinal ulcers.

She coulda been the champ.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 12, 2015)

did any of you ever check this out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfQRC4xZuBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

yes, seen every Wa$$up vid


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2015)

yea i remember listening to it when the audio track came out

their was some beef that they copied FX rainbow track or some shit but Wassup was a better song soooooooooo


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4qiTZ9OfYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IL0zZpvanQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2015)

Speaking of Wa$$up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I5GMIjc6Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2015)

Chloe said:


> did any of you ever check this out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfQRC4xZuBA[/YOUTUBE]



yeah this and nom nom nom are my favorite wassup songs


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 14, 2015)

Canada officially in recession
Canada officially in recession

LMAO

Edit:
Fuck ain't working w/e


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2015)

that was so dorky 

i put it at 1.5 speed just for added dumbness


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 14, 2015)

70 minutes til ikon


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS6vfv4sszg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2015)

Smooth as fuck 

Its a nice warm up single


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to hate it more than I do
but its sorta catchy
damnit YG tho


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2015)

Apparently Yezi is so nugu that nobody knows that she's actually an idol.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2015)

That track was really chill.

Way more chill than i was expecting from Ikon.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2015)

Tzuyu


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2015)

But really the group could literally just be BI and Bobby with one of the singers.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 14, 2015)

thats why you need the dank dancing


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2015)

People are getting so worked up over a warm up song but I do think more lines should be given to Junhwe and Jinhwan. Then again even Daesung doesn't get as many lines in BB. YG just loves them rappers.



zenieth said:


> Apparently Yezi is so nugu that nobody knows that she's actually an idol.



Muh Fiestar


----------



## Austin (Sep 14, 2015)

i would be fine with bi and bobby duo group


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 15, 2015)

that sub unit will undoubtedly come
the appeal to team B/iKon has always been the dances they pull off really well, it's a lot harder to do with only 2.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 15, 2015)

Hustler said:


> People are getting so worked up over a warm up song but I do think more lines should be given to Junhwe and Jinhwan. Then again even Daesung doesn't get as many lines in BB. YG just loves them rappers.



I think a large part of it is that BI and Bobby are the only ones with public recognition, which is pretty huge.

Call it media play, call it testing the waters, call it whatever but Koreans seem to like the song and I think in the end that's all YG gives a shit about. The line distribution is undoubtedly playing a role there.

What russles my jimmies however, is that this song would be objectively better when performed by Winner or BB. The bands should stick to what they do best. I'm fine with iKon branching into other genres than the dank hiphop they profiled themselves with but they've never felt like they were playing this safe before.

If the song however was indeed composed by BI than all props to him. Doesn't invalid my other points though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 15, 2015)

meanwhile this is still one of the best songs of the year

[YOUTUBE]6AcZe496148[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2015)

So all of the SNSD couples are broken up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2015)

what about sooyoung and yuri with their BFs?

taeyeon - broke up bacon
tiffany - broke up nichkhun
sunny -none known
hyoyeon - broke up after weird assault thingy i'm sure
yuri
sooyoung
yoona - broke up seunggi
seohyun - none known

[YOUTUBE]QdZ3AzhY5Fo[/YOUTUBE]

you think your flow sick

but my flow more sicker


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2015)

I keep forgetting those two are dating.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2015)

ep 1 of UPR2 is out on DM if you're down with that.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2015)

Also Mamamoo coming out with an extra gay song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQCg83T5lNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2015)

it's definitely the perfect concept for them but tbh girl crush is definitely still super ungay

while i'm sure moonbyul has a fuckton of lesbian/bi fans it's just considered acceptable for girls to sing about liking other girls for some reason.  it's basically just considered a concept now, considering mamamoo even spoke about it in a radio interview before.  they don't translate it into korean, it's still literally "girl crush" in plain english

even so i think it's pretty cool cuz it's a stepping stone to tolerance/acceptance.  we just need "bromance" to go overseas now


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2015)

watching UP2

Reason to watch the show:

Kasper

honestly i would like actually explain the rest but kasper is literally the voice of everyone watching

basically the rundown is

everyone meets
script shows that yezi is supposed to be cold and evil
kasper makes faces
ashb dissed kasper but no one cares because ashb has shit opinions about everything
kasper makes faces
trudy is a successful clone of yoon mirae
kasper makes faces
yubin is a sweet leader who has won everyone over
gilme can't really keep her shit together because she's about 70 years old
heize is doing great and wants to win but can't because scriptwriters
kasper makes faces
Sua is super fucking cute because she's 17 and can make friends with anyone
kasper makes faces
kittib has boobs
kasper makes faces
hyorin is a decent human being and loses her voice while recording.  decides to knock herself out
soomin was present for this episode
kasper makes faces


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2015)

So Suju magic released

it was nowhere even remotely as good as devil. And here I was hoping a trend would continue.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> watching UP2
> 
> Reason to watch the show:
> 
> ...



Why's my fave gotta be the skilled one who can't be awesome cause she's on her deathbed?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 16, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So Suju magic released
> 
> it was nowhere even remotely as good as devil. And here I was hoping a trend would continue.



this was probably rushed as all hell. What with Hae Hyuk and Siwon leaving for the military in a few weeks


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2015)

yeah, SM probably realizes they'll be reeling like all hell if exo and that new boy group can't pull off tvxq/suju figures.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2015)

solar and hwasa answered my questions

LIFE IS COMPLETEEEEEEE


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2015)

> If you could perform one boy group song in Mamamoo style, which one would you choose?
> Solar: Of course it would be Big Bang sunbaenims.
> Hwasa: laughs Wheein and I were Big Bang's fans from junior high. Of course their songs are very well written and trendy so I think it would be fun.



Based as fuck


----------



## Chloe (Sep 16, 2015)

on behalf of cara i'm posting this


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 17, 2015)

must watch for kasper unni


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2015)

Following a bunch of idol tumblrs and I keep seeing Seolhyun everywhere.

FNC must've infiltrated Tumblr or their brainwashing must've worked. She's too basic.....


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2015)

Repent!!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2015)

Seolhyun isn't even that pretty


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So all of the SNSD couples are broken up.



Where did you gather this information?


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Repent!!



she's just so...... uncharismatic.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't understand the Seolhyun wank

She's pretty sure, but as far as idols go, she's just above average in terms of looks, and a lot of idols have better bodies than her

Unless she's the coolest person in Korea, her wank is very weird.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> Seolhyun isn't even that pretty





Spica said:


> Following a bunch of idol tumblrs and I keep seeing Seolhyun everywhere.
> 
> FNC must've infiltrated Tumblr or their brainwashing must've worked. She's too basic.....



gtfo                                        .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

fnc mediaplay

choa>>>>>>
Hyejeong>>>>>>
Youkyung>>>>>>
even jimin>>>>>>


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2015)

zenieth said:


> fnc mediaplay
> 
> choa>>>>>>
> Hyejeong>>>>>>
> ...




choa's got her unique looks, she stands out a lot. jimin because she's a rapping gremlin that looks like samuel l jackson.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

that still proves my point


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2015)

SOLAR IS TRYING TO TURN ME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

Join the winning team

Solar za besto


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

this is a new color for her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2015)

FNC mediaplays about everything though. Doesn't make her any less awesome. Hyejeong is prettier but Seolhyuns body is on point.



Dat Solar abs


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

That solar pic reminds me of a location.

Is that a cali photoshoot? cause I'm pretty sure 4minute recently did one there.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

Also anybody know any kpop chicks with notable abs?

I only know sohyun and kahi.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2015)

Does Krystal count? 

Hnng!!



Sujeong's part in Goodnight like yesterday really gives me chills for some reason. I keep replaying it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2015)

zenieth said:


> That solar pic reminds me of a location.
> 
> Is that a cali photoshoot? cause I'm pretty sure 4minute recently did one there.



nah they're still in korea.  the first time they're going overseas to murica will be in 2 weeks or so


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

krystal's kinda eh

I'm talking ABS


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2015)

Nicole is an insurmountable wall. I'm offended that you went directly to her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2015)

You asked for ABS 

I had to


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL0gBZX7f9Y[/YOUTUBE]

truedy and cheetah.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2015)

Also jessi chose Kasper over Yezi.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2015)

So Trudey is actually not mixed, just cosplaying?

Mess


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Also jessi chose Kasper over Yezi.



now i can't wati for this episode to be subbed 

and honestly i wouldn't blame her if the portrayal of yezi is realistic, cuz she'd definitely be hard to work with.  but i think it's mostly editing trying to set yezi up a bit




Hustler said:


> So Trudey is actually not mixed, just cosplaying?
> 
> Mess



i doubt that tweet is true but who knows

atm i want to give her the benefit of the doubt cuz she looks like she's like 16 or 17


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2015)

I meanYezi's gotta be damn impossible to work with to choose Kasper over her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2015)

lol the have her playing as some stuck up airhead on the show

kasper might be pretty average but atm she is definitely #1 person i would pick to work with just cuz she's so cool


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2015)

Kasper's way below average.

She's just super meme to the point where you can't hate her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i doubt that tweet is true but who knows
> 
> atm i want to give her the benefit of the doubt cuz she looks like she's like 16 or 17



Eh idk



Eh if true, she should tone it down a little IMO


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QsBQ4xiD0Wg[/YOUTUBE]

this is chill as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2015)

That Truedy girl is pretty qt


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]QsBQ4xiD0Wg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this is chill as fuck



Bewhy is fucking awesome. I can't believe he didn't make it far in SMTM.

Still the best battle

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XjopPypfxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 19, 2015)

MICRODOT ND BEWHY IN THE BUILDING WASSUPPPPPPPP

that battle was legit
i dont understand the fools who dont work together on that "battle"
putting on a stellar performance together will net you wayyy more credit than doing amazing on your own but having the other guy doing shit.

how stupid are the folks who don't realize this shit


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2015)

Haha wow. Ikon's main MV is dropping the same day as Winner's comeback MV.

What is this exo-k, exo-m bullshit YG?


----------



## lucky (Sep 20, 2015)

been so long.  People give me the best kpop song out to you right now.  Just one each.  


Also, mamamoo is talented as fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2015)

fear - mino ft taeyang


you're welcome


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2015)

lucky said:


> been so long.  People give me the best kpop song out to you right now.  Just one each.
> 
> 
> Also, mamamoo is talented as fuck.



greatest song of our generation

[YOUTUBE]tmFmFNn5-OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2015)

G.Na seems like she'll be coming back soon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2015)

So One of 1punch has signed with YG.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So One of 1punch has signed with YG.



what the shit
this took me way by surprise
whats the point?
there's no trainee pool to add him to anymore.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2015)

HighGrnd most likely and good move, Tablo will do wonders for this kid


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2015)

Now to wait and see if they get andup as well.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 21, 2015)

wait I never considered tablo's company to be a YG subsidiary
but that makes a shitton of sense
can't wait for them to actually release shit though


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2015)

Apparently a giant ass sajaegi story broke on national news in Korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2015)

me wouter and tina were discussing something similar earlier... companies just don't really find themselves above this stuff


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2015)

The question is who's funding those factories?


----------



## Spica (Sep 21, 2015)

obviously yg


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2015)

Suzy's single again.

Don't particularly care, but eh, interesting to note.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh yeah, and YG is letting Teddy and Kush set up a sub label.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol NB users are the new Omona. They need to be thrown off their high horses.


----------



## Spica (Sep 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Suzy's single again.
> 
> Don't particularly care, but eh, interesting to note.



lol nope, stil together with lee min ho


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol NB users are the new Omona. They need to be thrown off their high horses.



nobody's omona level pretentious


----------



## Sansa (Sep 22, 2015)

>suzy and lmh break up
>DO and Irene are dating

??


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait DO and Irene are dating?

I thought the big rumor was him fucking sojin on the side.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 22, 2015)

he probably does lets be real


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 22, 2015)

its hilarious how fangirls are still convinced they stand a chance
bitch unless you got money or connections + 10/10 looks you aint getting nowhere


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2015)

rumor's going bout that One's working with Ikon on something.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol YG squashed that rumor 

Ikon doesn't need another rapper and One will be overshadowed


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 23, 2015)

zenieth said:


> rumor's going bout that One's working with Ikon on something.



Can definately see a collab between double B, One, and Minho


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2015)

i can only post mamamoo but


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Lol YG squashed that rumor
> 
> Ikon doesn't need another rapper and One will be overshadowed



he's a better rapper than bi though and better looking both of double b. So all he'd need to worry about is Bobby.

Unles he can't dank dance, then there's no solution.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2015)

BEG is having a comeback


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 24, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Unles he can't dank dance, then there's no solution.



chanwoo got in though
in an ideal world chanwoo would get swapped for One

but I guess YG really wants a potentially high profile actor in the group like TOP
plus it'd be outrageous to change the lineup this late in the game

in extremely related news, looks like  BI has producing credits on every track so far, which isn't a surprise considering the amount of dank production he did for iKon in the past.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i can only post mamamoo but


[YOUTUBE]EHIeen4KviY[/YOUTUBE]


zenieth said:


> he's a better rapper than bi though and better looking both of double b. So all he'd need to worry about is Bobby.
> 
> Unles he can't dank dance, then there's no solution.



I meant he won't get lines or screen time in Ikon. He's better off solo.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qJs4Q8f4uwU[/YOUTUBE]

I love this by him too: Soundcloud


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 24, 2015)

yeah heard that one 10 minutes ago
it seems like all his stuff is pretty gold tbh


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2015)

Also is it just me or does it seem like things are trending towards idols getting more creative freedom(At least boy group wise). There's a shit lot more writers and composers nowadays


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 24, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Also is it just me or does it seem like things are trending towards idols getting more creative freedom(At least boy group wise). There's a shit lot more writers and composers nowadays



I blame Zico
GD and Teddy for some reason didn't make much of an impact there, but after Zico it kind of became much more of a selling tool for groups.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 24, 2015)

dino av got


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2015)

YG has used that as a marketing tool for ages. Others are just catching on now lol. 

The man really does have an eye for talent and media play.

Zico is either a massive hit or a miss for me. Nillili mambo beat is straight fire though. People could be dying around me and that song could come on and I'll be hyped as fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2015)

this'll never not be funny


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 25, 2015)

speaking of, seventeen is self producing a shitload of stuff, including their choreos


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 25, 2015)

>reading inetz comments



> Its the perfect excuse to hate on groups.
> Like if they took dancing as talent they cant pash a lot of idols. *Just like how people lovvve to call sehun talentless* and has no real "role" and they use that as an excuse to proclaim how untalented/worthy exo is.
> Its really sad cause those who r in charge of dancing carry so much of the group cause really this is kpop where the song and the dance matters not just vocals.



But sehun even sucks at dancing you damn trogdolyte


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2015)

been listening to some predebut bts tracks

Man, Iron, SupremeBoi and Rapmon would have been an untouchable combo


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >reading inetz comments
> 
> 
> 
> But sehun even sucks at dancing you damn trogdolyte



wait, Sehun? In charge of dancing? What?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 25, 2015)

at least btob is widely known as a superbly talented group
lucky peniel


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2015)

peniel can make up for it by not causing a controversy with every other movement


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2015)

> 1. Na Young Suk (704 points) ("Grandpas Over Flowers", "Three Meals a Day", etc)
> 2. Yoo Jae Suk (333 points)
> 3. Kim Tae Ho (297 points)
> 4. Big Bang (259 points)
> ...




My kings!!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> at least btob is widely known as a superbly talented group
> lucky peniel



Peniel's the definition of hiding in the best place possible.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 25, 2015)

he's the shoulderstrap to the backpack that is btob


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4v3DGJtJQ[/YOUTUBE]

STILL FIRE


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4W0BiCiysg[/YOUTUBE]

chloe in rl

if she was korean and not a lazy drunken aussie


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 26, 2015)

ugh the tattoo just makes one so perf


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2015)

should be illegal to be this cute


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2015)

Ikr


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2015)

Top 5 

"Idols who people want to date"


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2015)

Despite the criticism that she’s been receiving since she joined the show, SISTAR‘s Hyorin still has some believers in Mad Clown and Block B‘s Zico.

In the short span of time since she’s joined Unpretty Rap Star 2, Hyorin’s faced a lot of backlash for performance on the show. 

However, two respected rappers in Mad Clown and Zico believe she has the talent to do well on the show, and even believe she’s a serious contender to win the show altogether.

Despite having the support of two veteran rappers, however, netizens have not yet backed down from their position on the SISTAR member as a rapper, leaving many comments in response to the news of Mad Clown and Zico’s comments.


[+ 3234, – 170] ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
[+ 2763, – 168] What a load of BS
[+ 1900, – 162] She’s bad though
[+ 1571, – 152] Hyorin’s a rapper?
[+ 1446, – 127] What???


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 27, 2015)

hyorin

[youtube]-grbLNCl0is[/youtube]
cuties


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2015)

moonbyul best idol shitposter




zenieth said:


> I meanYezi's gotta be damn impossible to work with to choose Kasper over her.



we watchin the episode now, and yeah it's cuz yezi is "awkward" according to jessi

like she can outrap the entire group she was with, but jessi gave a pretty honest opinion that yezi wasn't really following the theme of the song and that she looked too choreographed.

kasper's rap was weak but she was being compared to yubin and kittyb.  heize was the only super solid member of the group it seems


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2015)

Full Moon is still one of my favorite songs

Sunmi completely out did 24 hours with it


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2015)

thing is, you can't trust zico's opinion of people he likes. And hyorin's one of his friends.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 27, 2015)

I wonder if Zico fucked Hyorin 

If I was friends with Hyorin, I would've definitely tried


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2015)

yezi's rap for ep 3 lyrics:

Uh I’m a crazy dog
I’m a crazy dog
I’m a crazy dog
I’m a crazy dog
Crazy dog
Crazy dog, yes/That I’m crazy, yes (개 is a word play on dog and a general counter word used in the Korean language)
It’s true, I’m a crazy dog, crazy/It’s true that I’m crazy, crazy

Bark before me
If you can’t, shut the fuck up
Eyes covered and bickering, hand gestures like a baby
Don’t know anything, but when they’re on stage they’re acting foolish
On the outside they talk as if they’re concerned
Being fake getting you far in life?
I’ll give you a simple answer
You think I would stay being an idol when the pay is shit?
Motherfuckers who would diss just cause they rap
Motherfuckers who would jack off watching breast shot gifs
Gripping a rag in one hand and typing with the other.
Even if you diss me, you can’t console yourself
It’s the opposite. The more you’re like that, I like it
Because I’m a crazy dog
Crazy dog, yes/That I’m crazy, yes
It’s true I’m a crazy dog, crazy/It’s true that I’m crazy, crazy


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2015)

He's just supporting her because he worked with her recently right? same with Madclown


----------



## zenieth (Sep 28, 2015)

most likely


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2015)

skill level is all over the place in this season

i honestly don't know what to expect towards the end


i'm rooting for heize though


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> chanwoo got in though
> in an ideal world chanwoo would get swapped for One
> 
> but I guess YG really wants a potentially high profile actor in the group like TOP
> ...



Actor chanwoo lol. He had one cameo in something years ago. He's such a waste. He's not even a visual. I laugh every time I see him in the group. Utterly useless.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2015)

Got7 new song is like old school emo 2010 kpop. I love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2015)

ENNO WHAR HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2015)

I've just raised from the dead


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2015)

oh you

you've missed my crazy newfound love of mamamoo and how absolutely perfect they are in every way


----------



## Spica (Sep 29, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4W0BiCiysg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> chloe in rl
> 
> if she was korean and not a lazy drunken aussie




Z.HERA is awesome. Peanut Butter is imo her best song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDMeY2iQhtU[/YOUTUBE]



Choa said:


> Top 5
> 
> "Idols who people want to date"



I can understand Suzy. I can understand Yoona. I can understand IU. I can understand Hani.

Seolhyun, I will never understand. All these polls are def bought by FNC.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Seolhyun doesn't do nearly as well in public polls. Uee's still considered the Idol with the best body by the general public.

I also really don't get the push for Seolhyun. Like, she's not really done anything. Choa's got her singing and the best body, Jimin's got UPR, Hyejoung's the prettiest.

Seolhyun's just average. She aint got stage presence or a fan cam or a unique personality


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Seolhyun's just average. She aint got *stage presence or a fan cam* or a unique personality


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2015)

You guys will see it. Puberty will hit you like a brick and then you'll see what the fuss is about


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

she is literally sex with a cute waifu face like this was some 2D japo waifu sim


----------



## Spica (Sep 29, 2015)

All these high res gifs, still no presence. Girl lacks the it factor so much.

She should go and be a stewardess or something, then she will look the part and can keep being inconspicuous.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

[vine]OPgLnwvEJK3[/vine]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2015)

You keep going on about stage presence but there are only a handful in Kpop that truly have it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know what the fuck you acting all confused over. Statement's simple. She aint got no defining feature that you can point to that makes her stand out.

She's the vanilla of pretty.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2015)

You say she has no stage presence or fancam but she definitely has the best fancams in AoA and she definitely stands out but whatever 

-shrug-


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Not with Choa around she doesn't.

And of course she has fan cams, everybody and their mother has fan cams. But when I say Fan Cams as a defining moment, we're talking Hani or that girl from Bambino level.

She aint the prettiest girl in AoA
She aint the most stand out girl in AoA
She aint got the best body in AoA
She's faaaaaaaaaar from the best singer in AoA
She don't act


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

> She aint got the best body in AoA


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Not whilst Choa still draws breath, nigglet.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

choa can act the sexiest because she's more mature but a better body? nah fam


----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently discovered stellar. It was a great discovery.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

best body of AoA

Seolhyun
Hyejeong
Choa
Yuna
Jimin
Chanmi
Mina

sorry mina fans  her face is cute af but she got the body of a small boy


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I recently discovered stellar. It was a great discovery.



Minhee's body is on its own worth following Stellar.

Gayoung's banging too

As is Junyool


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

>not mentioning Hyoeun

u heathen


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5CXFTSegXg[/YOUTUBE]

this is still gr8


----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2015)

Is the Korean drama with IU in it worth watching? : O


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Hyouen's too cute to mention.


----------



## Austin (Sep 29, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is the Korean drama with IU in it worth watching? : O



which one she's been in like 6


----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2015)

I didn't know that. I thought it was like a one time thing. Anyways, it's Lee Soon Shin is the Best.

I've noticed a lot of KPop stars seem to be in Korean dramas. : O


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2015)

Hwasa's going to be featuring n Basick and Lil Boi's mini album single.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 29, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Not whilst Choa still draws breath, nigglet.


How do you say that with a straight face?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2015)

found greatest thing ever, apparently Mark's father has a twitter


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 30, 2015)

[youtube]4hak6pkJdnA[/youtube]

>chorus by hoshi

bias solidified


edit: tfw my fav seventeen rap so far is by Dino
might have to bump his rating if he has another showing like that


*Spoiler*: _edit2: Might aswell throw out a tentative bias list_ 





1. Hoshi (amazing performer, best center I've seen in a long time, essentially makes the band together with -)
2. Woozi (- this kid is fucking unreal and I'm expecting him to only get better)
3. Scoups (Not the best rapper but my god he looks good on stage. Great energy)
4. Seungkwan (Yesung lite but with potential to do good in hosting/variety shit
5. Joshua (ugh he's so pretty. Weakest vocal but best english speaker which adds appeal)
6. Dino (Surprisingly talented maknae, fun to watch on stage. Will get even better. contrast with jungkook but more rap oriented and in need of experience)
7. Jeonghan (dathairtho)
8. Vernon (hogs the spotlight because of his looks, rap is okay, but doesn't leave much of an impact overall)
9. DK (datnose, angel halo)
10. Minggyu (plus points for potentially really attractive when he fills out a bit more)
11. The8 (I'm assuming he's for chinese variety?)
12. Jun (meant for chinese television/movies. Right now he's comparatively useless besides being sorta attractive)
13. Wonwoo (the worst of a mediocre rap team, I rank Dino higher ffs)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[shining diamond] Slip into the diamond life oh slip into the diamond life oh
Slip into the diamond life oh ah ah ah ah everybody get up 

[adore you] jigeum jaril chatgo itdamyeon

[Jam Jam] amu ttaena nuga uril ttaraonda hae
amu ttaena nuga uril ttaraonda hae

[Mansae] deureonna nwatda haji mapsida aega tanikka

[Rock]Rock my head rock my head rock my head rock rock rock rock, rock my head rock my head [x3]

[Omg] Yeah oh my god yeah oh my god say, yeah oh my god yeah oh my god
Yeah oh my god yeah oh my god say, oh my god oh my god





All of The8's lines in the current sebentinu discography
redefining what a filler member is


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2015)

Chloe said:


> How do you say that with a straight face?


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> found greatest thing ever, apparently Mark's father has a twitter



yooooo 

embarrassing the fuck outta him 

i wish my daddy cared about me


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tYI5CriE6XU[/YOUTUBE]

yoooooooooo


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2015)

only care about Ikon cuz of Bobby but BI was dope as hell in this

prolly the coolest i ever seen him since SMTM

junhoe was cool too i guess and hyeong was aight

everyone else was gay ass filler


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 30, 2015)

WE HAVE TO GO HARDER

Junhoe is basically slaying these debut videos. He looks great.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 30, 2015)

There's still no dank dancing.

Still wondering why the rest are there.


----------



## Spica (Sep 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO6Si0R_mJc[/YOUTUBE]

LEDBELLEUBET Irene looking more like an anime character with each day. When she's dancing to Gee hnnnng


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CnmLjdvTeCE[/YOUTUBE]

this might have actually been good if someone capable made that trap
but the trap is meh
so this is merely eyebrow raising

Cory and Daeil still the only members of note, come on it's been 2 years now.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiYYULvgR8I[/YOUTUBE]

the sexiest AoA has been since miniskirt and confused 

dat choa cleavage 

dem tight dresses


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2015)

> "We don't discriminate. Like the time and place. We don't pretend to be cool. For example, like the idols nowadays."



Netizens getting all mad and shit over this


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2015)

Apparently Taeyeon's first solo is going to be pop rock inspired. With not a ballad to be seen.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 2, 2015)

The World said:


> Netizens getting all mad and shit over this



>caring about lyrics
>ever

interestingly even the iNetz are getting their panties russled


----------



## Jimin (Oct 2, 2015)

Most Youtube videos don't have translation captions...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >caring about lyrics
> >ever
> 
> interestingly even the iNetz are getting their panties russled



kpop fans always lose their shit when somebody disses somebody else.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 3, 2015)

must be because they're all 14


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 3, 2015)

tfw all I want in life is a proper studio version of this damn song

[YOUTUBE]1ZxWcaEKFbY[/YOUTUBE]

with that said, Ikon's debut half album is quality as fuck, people just mad cus it wasn't what they wanted it to be. How selfish.

Edit: Might aswell make this an Ikon megapost

Rythm Ta is actually a great song, but the mv doesn't flow with it at all. I can't tell if this is intenionally ironic or if YG was having a fuck up day and desperately wanted that basketball theme  in one of the mv's. For some reason the song flows way better without the mv. Curious for kpop because normally the mv initially sells the songs.

As for the debut mv's

Hoglight stealers tier: 
Bobby (duh) 
BI (duh) 
Junhoe (Holy shit he's so fucking essential in this group, A+ class trolling from YG having him not be a confirmed member at the start of M&M. Dat Charisma, Dem Vocals)

Surprisingly natural tier:
Yoyo (though perhaps not as surprising if you saw his better M&M perfs. Rather than BI being the next GD I foresee Yoyo having a bigger shot at being the next Seungri. Good luck standing out when in a group with the above 3 though, once he solidifies a proper role in the group he'll be great. His dancing is good but eh they all dance good, his vocals have improved amazingly but hey Jinhwan and Junhoe are still better. Dislike his hair here though.)

Feeling slightly awkward tier:
Jinhwan (Kid has confidence issues it seems. No wonder he wasn't included in the Winner lineup despite his age. Vocally great though, people were bitching about his singing being shit and chipmunky should stfu. Him and Junhoe make a great team with awesome contrasting feels. Still I'd expect him to look wayyyyy better on camera. He clearly lacks the experience BI/Bobby have) 
Donghyuk (Has that sweet vocal colour that is actually getting utilised properly in certain songs [ayy Airplane tho]. Will never be a center, though he was being pushed as a main dancer in M&M by BI so he might get some spotlight in the proper dance tracks we'll be getting next month)

wtf are you doing tier:
Chanwoo (lol)


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2015)

pfffhahaha TVXQ fandom's mad at Ikon for using red as their color.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2015)

Chanwoo sucks. 

The whole drama involving colour reminds me why I follow kpop less and less. These people really need to go eat a kit kat and chill.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2015)

Ikon album is okay I really like Airplane but for now I see BTS carrying forward the idol hip hop flame. Dope>>>>>Rhythm Ta.  

But Bobby is undeniably one of the most talented idol rappers and him and Bi+Junhoe make a good group. Yunhyeong is also great. The others need work. Jinhwhan dude is riding his taeyang similarities all the way to debut.  That's all I get from him. He's not impressive to. I think this is YG'S weakest debut to date. But they have potential. I hope the next mini has higher quality.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 3, 2015)

yeah Jinhwan needs a major image change cus what they're trying now isn't working for him at all

vocally like I said he's a great contrast to Junhoe, but he won't ever be more than a supporting member.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2015)

Junhoe's the blond one who looks built ike a tank right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2015)

sebenteen

god tier:
hoshi
woozi
seungkwan

adorable tier:
joshua
jeonghan
dino

i like them just fine tier:
minggyu
DK
Jun
Scoups

I'm still a little confused tier:
vernon
the8
wonwoo


i think i pretty much just did the same thing as wouter with scoup and jeonghan switched lmao

edit: 

and if it's proven to a certain extent, then yeah, that really sucks for her.

a person on reddit gave the suggestion that it's low frequency hearing loss, which means she has trouble hearing human voices (while of course being able to hear music and such just fine)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 3, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Junhoe's the blond one who looks built ike a tank right?



yeah thats him

holy jesus of christ YG went and threw iKon wayyyy into the deep in that debut concert 

you could definitely tell that the nerves were getting to a few of them. Still this is as good a learning experience as you could wish for. The decision to not have even a semblence of a backing track could in the long term be brilliant

also jesus christ this is fucking hype

[YOUTUBE]KJVhWlnTTvw[/YOUTUBE]

I just realised that BI's greatest asset is his cockyness.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2015)

i had passed on watching the finale of SMTM4 when someone told me that basick won

but now that i finally watched it, mino did purty gr8

i like how he gave props to his teammates and opponent

and his charisma at the second song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmRUlyLFSww[/YOUTUBE]

but I still think even this semi-finale blows it out the water

this shit is like hype in pill form

BobbyMolly

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsUA0w6uYEE[/YOUTUBE]

i mean GAW DAMN


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

bobby's unquestionably the hypest of the new rappers.

That's one thing I think double B has over their competition.

Minho's a crazy good lyricist

Kidoh's got great versatility

Suga's flow is insane

Rapmon's just great all around

but none of them get you as turnt as BI or Bobby.

Like the closest one is Jhope, but Jhope doesn't nearly have the lyrical ability or flow to compete with Bobby.


edit: but yeah, junhoe's great. He's the only one besides double B I can actively remember.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2015)

yeah junhoe was great in mix and match

but double B WE DEM BOYZ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkZl8XVTjeQ[/YOUTUBE]

chanwoo get the fuck out


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> bobby's unquestionably the hypest of the new rappers.
> 
> That's one thing I think double B has over their competition.
> 
> ...



Well there's always Yano I guess 

anyway yeah like I said iKon seems to be created to be a concert group which tbh is unprecedented as fuck. Double B is actually capable of carrying their energy to an audience that large. From the vocals only Junhoe is sort of capable of the same, for now.

I'm sort of interested in what sort of ridiculous thing YG can come up with to make ikon do next. But seeing the pace they're going at now. Expect them to be doing a world tour after their next album.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

tfw YG's ridiculous marketing has worked and I'd actually go to their concert if there was one near me.
Plus seeing as how Winner and iKon are sibling groups, you know Winner will be the supporting act for all of these concerts. Which is a plus.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

Stil think they only really need 3 members


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

nah, they're known for being good dancers, more members makes for crazier dance routines.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

Chanwoo though


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]u-VmW8BiiV0[/YOUTUBE]

Boss.

Overall better than the concert thing, makes sense though cus after a concert this is way less stressful.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORzHsIWx8UQ[/YOUTUBE]

didnt know they released this

was bretty gud

they felt a little more like a group in this

wish the girl in the mv was hotter


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

yeah Airplane is probs my favorite song on there
got that emo feel


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> bobby's unquestionably the hypest of the new rappers.
> 
> That's one thing I think double B has over their competition.
> 
> ...



pretty accurate

rapmon is amazin but he really does have this awks thing about him that just doesn't get people pumped as they should be


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2015)

i like his weirdness or unique style in buckubucku

that track is still fire

MFBTY all day  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n3m9xVqKiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2015)

he seemed hype in NO
but thats like the only track he managed that in


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah, Rapmon really needs someone else to get you hyped up.

He's just too hard in that rap to pump the crowd.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

Also Rapmon, Iron and Kidoh's crew needs to do a concert.

DNH da realest

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFrT_V-UtT0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh_5gTyNI3o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sak3PfMODpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2015)

my friend is touching mamamoo


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWSc9CHMwBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol

Why is Bobby such a massive cunt 

Jesus Christ this guy needs someone to knock him out


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2015)

Bobby or BI?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2015)

Also YG related.

Minzy started a dance academy


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

Choa said:


> Lol
> 
> Why is Bobby such a massive cunt
> 
> Jesus Christ this guy needs someone to knock him out


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 5, 2015)

why is choa so mad tho


----------



## zenieth (Oct 5, 2015)

bobbyphobia


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2015)

bobby got him feeling some type of way


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2015)

watching UPRS 3

this show is just made to piss people off

at first i was pretty lenient with trudy because she looked like she was 12

she's a year younger than me and she acts like a brat

i love yubin but they keep doing public opinion and it's kind of obvious the woman who has been famous for 8 years is going to do well

and holy shit it becomes more and more apparent that yezi is getting fucked over.  girl can outrap 90% of the competition but somehow manages to get fucked over constantly

[youtube]f_RpKwJal-s[/youtube]

i guess it was worth them fucking her over for us to get probably one of the best rap performances korean reality will actually ever see


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2015)

ugh if mnet wanted to rustle my jimmies they've done it

the only person i would be okay with winning other than yezi now is heize


----------



## Spica (Oct 6, 2015)

The comments discussing possible Middle Eastern/Indian roots. And then that one lone SJW who is offended her popularity is because she doesn't look that Korean.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 6, 2015)

RIP C-Clown officially

but not really cus the group - Rome is still stuck in their contracts and will be coming back eventually 

With that said, Industry standards have changed and you really need to be at Seventeen levels relatively quickly if you hope to achieve succes in the industry nowadays.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

Found a nobody soloist.

Anda.

Her body on point.

Her music good too.


----------



## Spica (Oct 6, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Anda.



nugu


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

Spica said:


> nugu



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddOva5Blyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyRuyB01Vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Oct 6, 2015)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddOva5Blyg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyRuyB01Vo[/YOUTUBE]



Poor girl. With that face, she will never be popular in Korea. 





Also, Taeyeon's solo is out on Spotify. Her voice is as boring as ever to me, but "I" sounds like something you'd hear in European fashion retail stores. I can totes imagine this being played in H&M, Top Shop or Primark.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

Mate, her lips are everything.


----------



## Spica (Oct 6, 2015)

Girl looks like Umji


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

Spica said:


> Girl looks like Umji



maybe if you're drunk on soju.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2015)

Twice is debuting. Jyp always does amazing with debut girl groups so can't wait.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Bobby or BI?



He went on some idol dissing spree again

He acts like that guy who sits your class and thinks he's hot shit then when he's finally confronted he's timid & meek.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

Choa said:


> He went on some idol dissing spree again
> 
> He acts like that guy who sits your class and thinks he's hot shit then when he's finally confronted he's timid & meek.



Who'd he diss and who confronted him?

Last time he got met by ravi, and that response track was hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2015)

Choa said:


> He went on some idol dissing spree again
> 
> He acts like that guy who sits your class and thinks he's hot shit then when he's finally confronted he's timid & meek.



Eh he had a problem with rappers who become rappers because they can't sing. Aka filling in a role. Idk why kpop fans get their panties in a  twist over something that's true.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2015)

It was n Show me the money right? 

Everyone disses everyone there. He didn't even mention names. His disses were subtle and people started linking everything to it.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

really? The bounce disses?

kpop fans must have had conniptions from Iron's I Am if that's the issue.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2015)

lol @ Anda

I saw her video for Touch posted on /r/actuallesbians one time

song is catchy as hell though


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

I didn't know that was a reddit.

Why were you even on that reddit?


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wwbnDzN8ez4[/YOUTUBE]

Really liking this track.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrCA1OInoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2015)

HAHAHA ONE UPPING YOUR ASS, PREET.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2015)

She looks fabulous in that video.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Eh he had a problem with rappers who become rappers because they can't sing. Aka filling in a role. Idk why kpop fans get their panties in a  twist over something that's true.



I don't know in general why kpop fans are so conservative to begin with. Any deviation from the norm is met with netizens flipping their shit.

"bluh bluh how dare iKon be cocky before / during debut" [/choa]
whatever I'm sick of the obviously fake personalities most idols put on in order to just never cause any controversies. It's bland, it's old, it's not realistic, and most of all it's a load of BS.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2015)

huh, apparently YG got arrested.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 8, 2015)

A representative from Mapo's police station in Seoul told TVDaily, _"Yang Hyun Suk has been charged for violating a building code and is booked without arrest. He was sent from the indictment of a prosecutor."_

damnit this is just some tame bureaucratic nonsense. Not the drama I wanted.
Lame


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2015)

need an lsm embezzlement 2.0


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2015)

So Kidoh and Gohn left Top Dogg.

And with Kidoh gone, that group has no reason to exist.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 8, 2015)

they lost their best rapper and best vocalist


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2015)

The definition of not going fucking anywhere.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 8, 2015)

Their company is dead, probably wasting the last of their money on this comeback.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2015)

Even I know without Kidoh, Top Dogg is dead.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 8, 2015)

haha people mad ikon be winning shit

bornhater.mpeg4


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2015)

You know Stardom is fucked beyond belief when they initially had Block B, Verbal Jint and Skull, Mino and lost all of them.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2015)

I like Airplane a lot lot more

Surprised Rhythm Ta is doing better


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2015)

it's more dank


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2015)

dank rhythm ha


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2015)

zenieth said:


> You know Stardom is fucked beyond belief when they initially had Block B, Verbal Jint and Skull, Mino and lost all of them.



pretty much

gets the best fucking people and loses them


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 9, 2015)

at that point it stops being a coincedence and you're left wondering how a company can be that terrible


----------



## zenieth (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Oct 9, 2015)

one of the girls from one of those rookie groups "omg" got diagnosed with anoerexia


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2015)

hahaha wow. Loen lost $10.7 million in stocks following IU's dating revelation.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 11, 2015)

how can you even lose that much money over a dating scandal


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 11, 2015)

speaking of anorexia


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> how can you even lose that much money over a dating scandal



investors can't jerk it to IU unless she's MUH PURE



Deputy Myself said:


> speaking of anorexia


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2015)

Dating news = fanboy/fangirl virgin dreams shattered

Without them the selling power decreases. Though I doubt Iu would lose much. If the Eunhyuk scandal didn't break her then this won't do much. The stocks will go back up once she announces her comeback


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 11, 2015)

that's what I thought, nothing will ever top the eunhyuk scandal

good on them for fucking though


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2015)

everyone knows asians fuck like rabbits

sexual repression pls go


----------



## zenieth (Oct 11, 2015)

So I watched MFBTY dream concert performance.

Chanyeol was actually... decent.

That legitimately surprised me by a factor of... well a lot.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2015)

So I'm watching Lee Soon Shin is the Best...

Is having a kid when you're not married really that big of a deal in South Korea?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2015)

Not just Korea. Its taboo in any Asian country.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2015)

For the show mentioned, is it simply because of the pregnancy or the cover-up? I mean, in most places, the cover-up attempt is worse than the actual event.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ Jun

I already fucking told you it's the fact that she got pregnant when no one sees her husband or knows about her husband that it looks bad on her

Not because of some cover up


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2015)

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53NXVsmNcjc[/YOUTUBE]

I'll never understand the most common comment of people who watch Kpop mvs for the first time being "There's so many people"

Like

Really?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2015)

Why Luna why?? your weight was finee


----------



## Spica (Oct 18, 2015)

hey ya'll when's the next relevant release? kpop's been boring lately.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 18, 2015)

bts releasing somethink soon
vixx should be coming up
winner also


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2015)

Luna looks ill


----------



## Jimin (Oct 18, 2015)

You know, IU is a pretty good actress. This Lee Soon Shin is the best show isn't too bad. : O


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> Also
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53NXVsmNcjc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



us koreeaboos can actually tell them apart though thanks to our exposure to these things
that tends to make a bit of a difference


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2015)

Well when I first got into Kpop it was so difficult too

I don't blame them

Goddess tier Wendy chan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X_omjiAJjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2015)

tfw my first group was SuJu

thanks Cara for making it easy for me back then
bitch


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2015)

you're welcome

enjoy the skill i granted you which is telling 400 korean people apart


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2015)

Twice is good. The song is tight and they're so nice looking haha. Even if they're all underage. Oppa can wait


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rtV5esQT6I[/YOUTUBE]

I LOVE IT. It doesn't feel like JYP, which is a good thing because they need some fresh breath. Their outfits are on point, especially the red + camo styles are on point. 

TZUYU IS ON MY BIAS LIST DEF. Girl is SM level visual, she's soooo pretty. She does stand out, got that Chinese "look" I've been hearing about. I'm trying to like the others as well, but they really stands out to me except maybe Jihyo.

edit:
GIRL LOOKS LIKE AN ANIME CHARACTER - NEXT GEN KPOP IDOL INCOMING


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2015)

>anime character

so like a female L?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 19, 2015)

Any other Korean drama where a KPop star portrays a main character like IU does in Lee Soon Shin is the Best?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 19, 2015)

props to JYP
ball is in YG's court now


----------



## Spica (Oct 19, 2015)

to think JYP beat YG to the girl group release battle


----------



## Spica (Oct 20, 2015)

/pats her head


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2015)

damned if you do

damned if you don't


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2015)

So, can I get a talk show with jb and mark's dad?



> Q: Who’s in charge of sexiness in GOT7? Who is it? Who will it be?? (curious)
> JB: manager hyung
> 
> Q: Jaebum-ah let’s get married once in this lifetime^^! What do you say? Ha
> ...


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 21, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> damned if you do
> 
> damned if you don't



the fact that either identifying or not identifying herself with the movement for personal reasons is a problem now
is part of the problem.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2015)

I would have shot whoever sent in that question

get that shit outta here


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2015)

Nugushroom :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2015)

i did a double take to see if preet changed my name to that


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rB75DN8Zl6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

Is it normal for Korean CDs to use a book as a case? I saw it in the store the other day. I think it was one of SISTAR's CDs... : O


----------



## Spica (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Gtm4-Ax2U[/YOUTUBE]

I got low expectations after Knetz saying it wasn't that good, but 23 is really catchy and I like how the lyrics seem like they are addressing her recent scandals.

INB4 Loen has hired Western marketing team who've taught them all attention is good attention and go with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2015)

The album is a big step down from Modern Times imo but is obviously a different direction by IU. Will see if it grows on me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2015)

Twice live stage was killer. Haters can suck a duck.


----------



## Spica (Oct 22, 2015)

Speaking of TWICE's debut stage:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lACXsSeWhe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2015)

Mina is gorgeous


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMaUON2p1LU[/YOUTUBE]

meh as a dancer but amazing for an erotic dance on dis dick 



and SanE's reaction


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2015)

San e is thirsty


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2015)

She's a ballet dancer


----------



## zenieth (Oct 26, 2015)

YG confirmed there's a collaboration project between Bobby, Mino and One coming up before years end.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 26, 2015)

I want it
now
keep BI and GD away from it with a very large stick tho


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2015)

Why would GD collab with them? lol

YG is trying to get One that YG promotion


----------



## Spica (Oct 26, 2015)

rotfl on momo mimicking JYP 

and mina's tzuyu is spot on

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgvSJS7zvY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 27, 2015)

Hustler said:


> Why would GD collab with them? lol



he won't
just saying it for the sake of it


----------



## Spica (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4IDDI2vpiQ[/YOUTUBE]

f(x) performing Diamond. Luna is sickly thin, look at her legs, that's anorexic.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2015)

She looks like she's been starving herself. Creepily her fan base are now calling her the group's visual b3cause she's gotten so much 'prettier'. It's creepier coming from intl fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2015)

>insert link to every halloween costume

i'm too lazy to go back and find them, but the entirety of Twice is in gryffindor

there were tons of other witches but i don't remember their houses lmao


*Spoiler*: __ 







i also love hwasa's harley quinn cuz of her hair


----------



## Hustler (Nov 2, 2015)

Gfriend 

Their songs are pretty damn catchy


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 2, 2015)

They are but me gustas grammar


----------



## koguryo (Nov 2, 2015)

So how did Taecyeon become "Da Phuc?"


----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]peyz_4hNPnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2015)

Rania's producer confirmed it's not a feature. Meet their new member Alex


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2015)

whoa

she's bae


----------



## Chloe (Nov 3, 2015)

Alexandra Reid

Hair goals


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2015)

she hot

but is she korean or does she speak it


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2015)

she looks like a better looking chloe with better hair and better lips and less manly looking with less hairy construction worker ass crackin plumber forearms


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2015)

The World said:


> she looks like a better looking chloe with better hair and better lips and less manly looking with less hairy construction worker ass crackin plumber forearms


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2015)

My hair construction worker ass is top tier tho


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> she hot
> 
> but is she korean or does she speak it



nah, but head she's conversational which was better than vic and amber when they debuted


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 4, 2015)

oh god
rania yes
an actually hot person in kpop
what has the world come to


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 4, 2015)

gotta hand it to them
suddenly they're WAYYYY in the spotlight again
brilliant marketing
now if the song is also dr feel good levels they might have a hit on their hands


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2015)

T-ae still looking fine as fuck


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 4, 2015)

inb4 chad future feature

..
chat feature future


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2015)

that would be too future for the world and much less korea to handle


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2015)

chad future featuring

bad wouter


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2015)

titty trap hyuna

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBICmnVbopI[/YOUTUBE]

one of the few times i've seen jay without all the censoring on his tats


----------



## Chloe (Nov 4, 2015)

Dat bra. I need in on that shit 
Or get to hyuna's size

I'd rather the good bra


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2015)

Jay doin the sokka look


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fMnBrts2cg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVdAXzu6LgE[/YOUTUBE]

I like Alex's rapping she even sound hot

all of them still look hot as hell

even if some of them outfits lookin kinda goofy


----------



## Chloe (Nov 5, 2015)

Di looks gr8 but I still prefer her dr feel good hair

Also the like knees to open leg squat move I really liked


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2015)

yea choreo  was on point


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2015)

wtf both mvs got taken down

even the one from their company


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 5, 2015)

aw yis more ikon
rythm ta still ma jam


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2015)

haven't watched it yet but apparently alex wasn't in the MV due to Visa issues but will be on mcountdown

i need some damn popcorn


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktw3JSvApD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2015)

So we are getting Double B and then Minho, Bobby and One after that?

Kreygasm

I still think it should be Bobby and Junhoe project with B.I composing but whatever


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 6, 2015)

BI is a legit composer
kind of want a BI GD collab
it'd be sick


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2015)

UPR2 semi finale tracks(pt 1)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdR2pJrCI1U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALLAET0GFiw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1S-QqYF18Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPNPxy1b0BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 6, 2015)

puss still better


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2015)

only listeneted to about 30 secs of the Heize and Kittib tracks but they sound hot

fuck dat puss puss


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2015)

Chanyeol'd be better if he didn't shout.

I always thought Ilhoon was good, but that track, man that's respect right there.


----------



## Spica (Nov 7, 2015)

If the individual Twice clips are any indications:

Tzuyu is def the most popular, with Momo trailing back.

>>>>>>> Dahyun >>> everyone else 

then it's Chaeyeong and Jeongyeon at the bottom


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 7, 2015)

melon awards

watch The last witch hunter online


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2015)

ty based wouter


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 7, 2015)

mad clown a qt


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2015)

EXIIIIIIIID


----------



## Chloe (Nov 7, 2015)

omggggg this performance


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 7, 2015)

bts is now rebranded as BTSM

latex schoolboy outfits 
thats no no


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2015)

BB still performed Fantastic Baby 

Let it go you fools 

Also I don't think Jungyeon is the least popular. She always managed to be in the top 5 for the Twice polls.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 9, 2015)

was watching it live with cara and chloe
noped out the moment fantastic baby started


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2015)

Should have performed Bae Bae instead


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 9, 2015)

should've kept it at 3 songs


----------



## Spica (Nov 9, 2015)

Big Bang should've only performed Bang Bang Bang. It was the spiritual successor of Fantastic Baby after all.


----------



## The World (Nov 9, 2015)

yg dumb

big bang a shit


----------



## Hustler (Nov 9, 2015)

Ratings guys ratings and BB brings ton of it


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2015)

Are K-Pop DVDs worth it? : O


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2015)

2ne1 might be coming back


----------



## Sansa (Nov 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8ICIJ9DN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2015)

Anthem is pretty dank

Apology convinced me that the singers actually have a point.

Still think it shouldn't be 7 though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 15, 2015)

yah I stand by the point that anything chanwoo does could be done better by donghyuk


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2015)

Chanwoo remains useless

Anthem is great.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

damn double B got me on one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdD7ciXKfzE[/YOUTUBE]

that beat had me swervin'



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZpBrdG3sDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Nov 15, 2015)

YG, stop trying to make Ikon happen. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2015)

tina pls

they've basically happened, just probably not as big as YG wants

which sucks because that means we have to hear YG do his offhand complaining and pushing for the next several months


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2015)

JYP stop making twice happen

it's not gonna happen


----------



## Spica (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm just so sick of seeing Ikon everywhere, and knowing YG's messed up priorities and lack of time management and the amount of artists in their basement, I'd rather see them fail.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Also Aplogy > Airplane > Anthem > My type > Rhythm Ta


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 16, 2015)

besides, YG already massively toned down the media play for ikon. Now it's like a normal big label release.

airplane > apology > anthem > rythm ta >> my type


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

but fo reals tiner

tzuyu is best looking rookie in long time

i want her touch my penor long time

she make me noodles and chicken wang while i give her the wang long time


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

i mean gaw damn 
























and when she bites her lip


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Muh type is so chill

I like chill songs


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

Mina is definitely a strong second

followed by momo

can i get an AMEN on dat Leo?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Mina, Nayeon and Sana


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

Nayeon got rabbit teef doe kinda cute but meh
sana is alright

no love for momo? 

and Leo the dream is real


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't like how Momo was eliminated at the start and just got a free pass in the end. Somi should have been in. 

Momo does have a banging body though. Nayeon is like the female Bobby and Sana has such an adorable personality.

All that's missing is Hyejeong


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Also the new holy trio will be RV, Gfriend and Lovelyz anyway


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

Gfriend? more like NahFam 

is it becuz that one girl looks like sica? 

and the holy trio of aoa is choa seolhyun mina


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Lol I don't even care for Jessica. Gfriend have good songs and their company promotes them well.

Not for me cunt. Hyejeong, Seolhyun and Mina .

IMGFIT that shit


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2015)

Didn't stop Taeyang from banging Min Hyorin. Its alright as long as your right hand finds you attractive.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2015)

Taeyang is built like a small truck doe


----------



## Chloe (Nov 16, 2015)

Momo is pretty hawt


----------



## Spica (Nov 17, 2015)

Warudo, calm down, Tzuyu is like just 16 lmao

For me it's currently Tzuyu > Sana > the rest

Sana is an actual IRL anime character







EDIT: She reminds me of Juliet from Lollipop Chainsaw!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2015)

momo best member


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 18, 2015)

Lollipop chainsaw was such a great game


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOadwTF77tw[/YOUTUBE]

Also Cypher part 4 was confirmed


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 19, 2015)

new cypher fuck yes


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]06ksYyeWdLI[/YOUTUBE]

I feel like people are forgetting about this magnificent song


----------



## Spica (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello Bitches is out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o4Zj98FeX4[/YOUTUBE]

Is it supposed to be in English, I couldnt catch anything lmao


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 21, 2015)

too much engrish to be the korean version
not easy enough to figure out what the fuck she's saying
what the fuck

YG doing a JYP and ending up with a rather mediocre song

edit: reddit is complaining the video is way too ratchet. I sort of enjoyed it though


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2015)

like a ratchet version of that taeyang dance video


----------



## Chloe (Nov 21, 2015)

The pink braids on that girl have got to go
And the baby hairs on the yellow/blonde haired girl don't look right
Or the red ponytail hair

Also I wouldn't have known that that's the English version if you didn't tell me


----------



## Spica (Nov 21, 2015)

/r/kpop saying it looks amateurishly made, which I agree, but only because of the background dancers and their cringy faces. CL's been trained by YG and kpop industry to rock it though

/also, the way the dancers are named in the beginning makes me think of Bad Blood


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2015)

Apparently it's a pre release. Her actual solo song is to be released.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm actually really digging this cookie avatar all of a sudden
good change


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2015)

haha that video was pretty fun to watch.  i wonder if it was his idea to record himself on stage like that


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2015)

BTS comeback stage at Mama


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUg0mRpU-hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2015)

Also, I finally listened to a SISTAR's second CD. It's really weird not watching a video with the music... lulz


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2015)

Ma city audio dropped early

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CojNVWiJCZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Nov 27, 2015)

Sleepless Night sounds so different to what Namyu usually makes


----------



## Sansa (Nov 27, 2015)

Once again Koreans displaying their shit taste as it drops out of the charts

I feel so bad for these girls, they're like S tier or at the worst A tier musically, and no one in Korea bothers to give them attention outside of commenting on them being pretty.

I'm type mad that they just can't blow up


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 27, 2015)

props to bts for not getting bogged down into a defining sound which they rehash

this song is chill as fuck


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vMh1vML8Q94[/YOUTUBE]

damnit big hit stop going all YG on us and just release the damn thing


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2015)

My booobie 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZG8PYWJAUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2015)

is she holding a febreeze can as a mic?



mein bomi sides 



was she trying to say bobby?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2015)

i kinda wonder if she had been drinking


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wn85Ge22FQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 29, 2015)

Run is like I need u but better


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9VQSpEyJz8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xT2r3DvR4w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYwTW25XZzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Run is like I need u but better



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YHSgKp-BDDg[/YOUTUBE]

> not posting this gem


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry, Dead Leaves took priority.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

That said, parrotbill had better be their next MV.

Cause that song needs a dank ass dance.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 29, 2015)

also the combo of Prologue - Run - I need U is a nice story

7 Homeboys, Jin dies for some reason

Jimin and Jhope end up in a mental hospital, but after they get released Jhope OD's on pills and Jimin suicides by bathtub

Suga and Jongkook shack up together, but split after Suga beats up jongkook. Suga suicides by setting his house on fire. Jongkook starts getting into random fights then gets hit by a car.

Rapmon and V start roaming the streets. When they get arrested Rapmon decides to cut out the shit and focus on his shit job at a petrol station. V goes full alcoholic hobo, ends up stabbing a dude.

Rapmon is the only survivor


----------



## Spica (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> also the combo of Prologue - Run - I need U is a nice story
> 
> 7 Homeboys, Jin dies for some reason
> 
> ...



Well V is alive, he's just a murderer.


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2015)

BTS need moar dank dancing

like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5E9XPXKihQA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H09WUTSxuh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 30, 2015)

jhope is the only one capable of pulling that off

a full mv of jhope dancing like a fool would be so worth my money though


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2015)

Dope choreo >


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF27TNC_4pc[/YOUTUBE]

well at least it's catchy this time

he really is mining for that gangnam style success 

even had a similar break towards the end

and the t-ara disco move


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FjMxiBf2dN8[/YOUTUBE]

this is dope


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2015)

Chanyeol Solo when?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2015)

Also, I just started watching UPRS2 

Kasper's facial expressions are A 1

Truedy a qt tho, hope she wins


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 2, 2015)

tfw chanyeol could legit be a chart topper with a ridiculous enough song 

get on it sm


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2015)

Choa said:


> Also, I just started watching UPRS2
> 
> Kasper's facial expressions are A 1
> 
> Truedy a qt tho, hope she wins



she does win 

she is clearly the best out of them except for kitti b and yezi

who also make it to the finals

and kasper's funny face shtick stops around episode 3 or 4 and she is just a nuisance after that

none of the final songs were as good as puss puss or coma doe

like kitti b's was good and jiyoon surprisingly had a good track

exy and sua will also surprise u by the end

treudy's last track was somehow better than yezi's

yezi does better in diss battles 

she bodied sua and came close to completely burying treudy

shit was fucking hilarious

she made mediocre tracks doe

except for crazy dog 

also the hate treudy gets is unreal because she models herself after black people and said a line about how she grew up in the korean hood rofl

fucking kpawp new millennials a shit ragging on her because of her old school flow which they not feeling


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> tfw chanyeol could legit be a chart topper with a ridiculous enough song
> 
> get on it sm



jackie chan hall was pure garbage on UPR

ruined heize's song and that bitch must be tone deaf if she thought he sounded great


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2015)

Ayy, Wouter acknowledging Chanyeol 

Sua is really good, shame she's a YG trainee


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Sua is really good, shame she's a YG trainee



curious
what company would be better for a really good trainee?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 3, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> curious
> what company would be better for a really good trainee?



The main problem I have with YG and its trainees is the messy debuts. Some groups take forever to debut and some groups just straight up never get debuted even after advertisement and hype (Rip Jennie's group). But YG seems to have a penchant for scouting naturally talented people.

I'd say that SM would be the best company for a very talented trainee because of the work ethic that SM trainees develop and SM's ability to produce top tier musicians. But I think that SM is a shit company when it comes to the actual management of its idols.

As far as personal/ethical treatment of trainees I'd say probably JYP is the best out of the big 3, I can't really remember seeing articles about JYP idols/trainees being treated badly by the company in any way.

There are probably smaller companies like Loen who treat their trainees really well too.

Edit:
Oh my god, Sua the betrayer goes down 

Eedit:

Cheetah is bae

I need to date a Korean Rapper


----------



## Spica (Dec 3, 2015)

YG is a really crappy place for trainees though. Dat dungeon. They must have hundreds of trainees.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jghcj2RMp7s[/YOUTUBE]

Queen of Rap


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 4, 2015)

tbh most of the absolute shit companies are probably already gone / on the brink of bankrupcy

Also, new 12 member group from starship. Gonna promote in korea and china
what is going on with the large female groups again?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 4, 2015)

Namyu needs a new company desperately, aren't they star empire's only source of income now?



Someone save me from this woman


----------



## Sansa (Dec 4, 2015)

KittiB is so solid why the hell did Hyorin pick Heize over her?

Like, if you can't pair up with Truedy you go with Yubin, and if you can't get Yubin either then you pick KittiB

KittiB has basically no weaknesses

Edit:

Holy shit

Jiyoon is bad bad not good, does/did Gayoon carry her in the subunit or something?


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2015)

Hyorin actually ended up being better than Yubin which surprised me

at least flow and music wise


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2015)

Spica said:


> YG is a really crappy place for trainees though. Dat dungeon. They must have hundreds of trainees.


Bare the dungeon it seems like the best place for trainees. They don't have to pay back the all the training costs if they leave. They get such nice dorms compared to other companies. Plus he hires separate buildings for trainees to train in. Only issue is he doesn't debut them on time .


Choa said:


> Jiyoon is bad bad not good, does/did Gayoon carry her in the subunit or something?



She's a better singer than rapper


----------



## Spica (Dec 4, 2015)

I think Cara will be happy Bestie are at least mentioned haha (how does DAZED even know such a nugu)


1. RED VELVET – “DUMB DUMB”
Obviously. Didn't ICC come out this year too??

2. GOT7 – “딱 좋아 (JUST RIGHT)”
MEH.

3. EXO – “LOVE ME RIGHT”
MEH.

4. F(X) – “4 WALLS”
it wasn't THAT good........

5. BTS – “I NEED U”
Don't disagree, but SHOULD'VE mentioned Dope in the caption.

6. SHINEE – “MARRIED TO THE MUSIC”
View was better.

7. SEVENTEEN – “ADORE U”
Mansae was better.

8. BIG BANG – “BAE BAE”
Bang Bang Bang was better.

9. INFINITE – “BAD”
MEH.

10. VIXX LR – “BEAUTIFUL LIAR”
MEH.

11. 9MUSES – “HURT LOCKER”
Yes.

12. CL – “HELLO BITCHES”
She's basically DAZED Kpop mascot. They've featured her before plenty of times.

13. B.A.P – “YOUNG, WILD & FREE”
MEH.

14. BASTARZ – “품행제로 (ZERO FOR CONDUCT)”
hmmmmm

15. TAEYEON – “I (FT. VERBAL JINT)”
Aryan Taeyeon still freaks me out.

16. JANG HYUN-SEUNG – “MA FIRST (FT. GIRIBOY)”
MEH.

17. BESTIE – “EXCUSE ME”
Cara will like this.

18. iKON – “RHYTHM TA”
MEH.

19. SISTAR – “SHAKE IT”
DOUBLE TRIPLE QUADRUPLE MEH

20. EXID – “AH YEAH”
OH YEAH


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2015)

Uji best singer in kpawp

dahye best body

they deserve to not be nugu


----------



## Spica (Dec 4, 2015)

hep hap
naega 
naega 
naega


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2015)

Lord have mercy. This girl is wrecking my bias list.


----------



## Spica (Dec 4, 2015)

That jawline can't be real.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2015)

She 100% got that shaved at some point


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2015)

Kasper is so qt omg

I've been binging on her videos on yootube

Her reactions and facial expressions are just too fucking good

Edit:

Kasper is an English major

But she struggles with English

THE IRONY


----------



## Chloe (Dec 5, 2015)

i still haven't started s02

or finished s01


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 5, 2015)

lets make our own top 20's!

20 Crayon Pop - FM
19 Cl - Hello bitches
18 Bastarz - Zero conduct(?)
17 Monsta x - Hero
16 JYP - Butt song
15 Shinhwa - Sniper
14 Gfriend - Me Gustas Tu
13 Microdot & Bewhy - SMTM4 battle
12 Exid - Ah Yeah
11 Infinite - Bad
10 Seventeen - Mansae
9 Big Bang - If you
8 EXO - Call me Baby
7 Red Vevret - ICC
6 Pominit - Crazy
5 Jimin - Puss
4 Sonamoo - Cushion
3 BTS - Run
2 Ikon - Airplane
1 Shinee - View


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2015)

Episode 5 should've been double elimination where Gilme and Sua got eliminated.

Gilme should've been gone a long time ago and Sua is really only there at this point because the producers think she's cute


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2015)

Holy shit Heize is getting annoying with her beef with KittiB

KittiB is 2-0 against Heize and hasn't ever been close to losing to her

Heize got saved by producers twice already and only got the track with Jessi beause Verbal Jint has shit taste

Girl doesn't know when she's fighting a losing battle


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKDT6aufkWo[/YOUTUBE]

J Rapper stole GD X Taeyang's song and is denying he did so 

Even the choreography was stolen and slightly altered


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 6, 2015)

I Didnt think it'd be this blatant tbh


----------



## Spica (Dec 6, 2015)

Does J-music have a tradition of 'homage'?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't know why he thought he'd get away with that tbh 

I'm having an internal conflict over Kasper:

*Spoiler*: __ 






But it reminds me that she did have a lyric that said she was made fun of for being darker than her friends and I was like wtf Kasper are you literally friends with ghosts because you're pale as shit

Now it makes sense




Fucking K Netz always wanna shit in people's cereal


----------



## Spica (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd like to know her doctor tbh

She got some really good results


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2015)

holy shit she looks like literal dogshit

burn that bitch in lava

and that blatant gd x taeyang ripoff

no shame


----------



## Sansa (Dec 6, 2015)

How did she manage to get that dark is my biggest question

She's 3/4 Korean and 1/4 Japanese(Or Chinese I need confirmation on which one)

She shouldn't be getting that dark unless she spent like all day every day in the sun

But she was born and raised in Seattle and to my knowledge, Seattle isn't a particularly sunny or hot place.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 6, 2015)

KittiB is fucking flames


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 7, 2015)

maybe is blackface


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiWGMTep9r0[/YOUTUBE]

Man, I don't even hate Yubin, I really like her actually but you can't say she didn't get a hand out from Mnet on this one.

KittiB shat on her but they somehow said she won that

like

???


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2015)

Double B to be on RM. Justice for Yoyo but still hyped.

Just saw the tags. Best Twice grills.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Yezi"s "I'm bad" gimmick is so overdone it's actually cringe

Like

She tries so hard to the point where I legit get second hand embarrassment watching her talk so much shit even though she's really average

smh fam


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2015)

Yezus > your fav


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Except she lost to my fave 

Average rapper who gets by because of her gimmick in all honesty


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2015)

Like winning in UP counts for anything


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah you'll say that now

Yezi tried her hardest to win and Dok2 picked Truedy with 0 hesitation


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2015)

Your fav is Truedy? ew


----------



## Sansa (Dec 10, 2015)

#RuedyBoogie

Has anyone actually looked up the lyrics to the bonus track on Zico on the Block 1? 
It's an entire song dedicated to hating Chinese food (that he continues to order)


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 11, 2015)

should i check out the zico stuff


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2015)

Definitely.

Gallery is great 

Veni Vidi Vici is my favourite song on it right now but boys and girls is really chill

All of the tracks are good and have replay ability imo

I'd give the whole album a 4/5


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2015)

I played my friend some Truedy and some Cheetah and he said they're better than just about every popular female rapper in the West


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2015)

treudy da best

but slamming yezi? 

nah b


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2015)

they're calling her the next Victoria 

she cute doe


----------



## Spica (Dec 13, 2015)

The World said:


> they're calling her the next Victoria
> 
> she cute doe



she's really Japanese style


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2015)

She's Chinese


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2015)

but who is it lol


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2015)

Starship trainee I think


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2015)

Another girl group lol


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2015)

Hearing that someone dates an idol probably isn't even uncommon anymore in Korea.

Just about every female under 24 is a trainee or in a debuted girl group (no matter how nugu)


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONACez-twhc[/YOUTUBE]

of course all the top comments are shitting on treudy who has nothing to do with it and isn't even a singer 

great song doe 

sounds like it belongs in a k-movie or high production k-drama


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2015)

hue


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> hue





Any new good kpop songs recently?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2015)

Choa said:


> Except she lost to my fave
> 
> Average rapper who gets by because of her gimmick in all honesty



truedy who's literally 75% gimmick? And has managed to recycle her lyrics more often than my locale dump recycles bottles?

Mate, she's Jessi with slightly better flow. Aint nobody this season is more gimmicky.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2015)

man she only did that like twice towards the end 

and she's alot better than Jessi

Jessi was an awful rapper with some semi decent flow

only time I liked Jessi was with my type when she was basically a hype man for cheetah


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2015)

Choa said:


> Yeah you'll say that now
> 
> Yezi tried her hardest to win and Dok2 picked Truedy with 0 hesitation



Hustler isn't wrong though.

The most successful out of UPR that's not Jimin is Kisum. KISUM


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Like real talk bitch needs a ghost writer.



doesn't everybody
well except for the real winner


*Spoiler*: __ 



song minho


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Any new good kpop songs recently?



how recently is recently


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Hustler isn't wrong though.
> 
> The most successful out of UPR that's not Jimin is Kisum. KISUM



that's a damn shame

shamefru dispray ikea korea


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2015)

It's more due to the fact that kisum's company doesn't just leave her in the air and has been letting her drop music every single month since the show ended, compared to... well everyone else getting nothing.

Well besides jessi who's on a bunch of shows. But that's not really success as what she's branded as.

She also subscribes to the Jay Park/Primary school of Collab with fucking everybody.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 14, 2015)

IU can't catch a break

Now someone is claiming the album art for her new album is plagiarised from their work


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Dec 15, 2015)

Why your bitch ass posting a halfassed gif?


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2015)

sweet jeisus


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2015)

She deserves more love!

All of Fiestar deserve more love. Jeisus indeed!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Why your bitch ass posting a halfassed gif?



i was lazy and posted the first one i saw on tumblr

i actually watched the episodes that were subbed on youtube, it's kind of amusing in the idea of "i have no fucking idea what the point of this is other than lesbians"


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2015)

sweet jeisus she could join nine muses


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2015)

seeing koreans with tans is definitely an odd sight now


----------



## zenieth (Dec 15, 2015)

NudeShroom said:


> i was lazy and posted the first one i saw on tumblr
> 
> i actually watched the episodes that were subbed on youtube, it's kind of amusing in the idea of "i have no fucking idea what the point of this is other than lesbians"



That's literally the point. It's just odd to see cause it's korea.


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xntINgnZ5dc[/YOUTUBE]

choa makes better songs and MVs without AoA


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2015)

I miss Ara


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2015)

choa is such a great replacement


----------



## Hustler (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]StechXgYJb0[/YOUTUBE]
instant bias
I am so amused by this produce 101 stuff
just the right kind of over the top ridiculous to hook me tbh


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2015)

Wouter are you gonna watch produce 101 with me and shitpost this thread every episode with me?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Say yes


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 20, 2015)

will there actually be episodes
excellent
yes


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2015)

That girl who sang Taeyeon's I is really good


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2015)

King

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDz4dYCg-Vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2015)

4minute and Exo's next comebacks are being produced by Skrillex

Also the first song for Jhope's Mixtape is dropping today/tomorrow


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm kind of hype for everything mentioned in the post above


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHqy4lyPTGE[/YOUTUBE]

This friend


----------



## Sansa (Dec 21, 2015)

Yo skrill, drop it hard

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsaJsymfuWU[/YOUTUBE]

This song grew on me so much, but I feel like they released it 2 seasons too late

It's a summer song imo, but they released it in late fall/early winter


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 21, 2015)

JPOPE AYYYYY

edit: oh shit dat last part
I never considered jhope would be great for dankhop


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2015)

That's the level of dank Ikon should be at all times.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 21, 2015)

implying YG would let them


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LAjp5QQixVA[/YOUTUBE]

fuck i love finding good cover dancer groups


----------



## Spica (Dec 29, 2015)

Rediscovered Pink Tape on the flight back home. This song is a banger.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwE0fCjC56g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 30, 2015)

so like
2015 was a pretty great kpop year
lets take bets on if 2016 will either be as good/better or revert back to 2014 shittiness


----------



## zenieth (Dec 31, 2015)

So hani's dating xia


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2015)

impossible, at least 2 of them are gay


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2015)

shes in a straight relationship with a gay guy

i see it all the time


----------



## Chloe (Dec 31, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So hani's dating xia





NudeShroom said:


> impossible, at least 2 of them are gay



tfw i auto associate xia as rania's xia


----------



## Sansa (Dec 31, 2015)

Another one


*Spoiler*: __ 



When are you going to fix posting in this section


----------



## zenieth (Dec 31, 2015)

Isn't Xia the guy who's had rumors of constantly banging chicks in other countries.

Who isn't Seungri.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2015)

Chloe said:


> tfw i auto associate xia as rania's xia



i honestly thought that was 10x more possible than junsu when i first read it without seeing the picture

calling it now, they're beards for each other


----------



## Sansa (Dec 31, 2015)

Why do you think everyone is g@y Kara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2015)

cuz i'm a normal human being who lives in my own delusions


----------



## Chloe (Jan 1, 2016)

Choa said:


> Why do you think everyone is g@y Kara?



its the gay agenda


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2016)

So Kara(the group) is disbanded


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2016)

Not surprising

They haven't done anything in a while, the addition of Sojin didn't do much to revive them, DSP is a shit company, etc.

They were a really good group, shame they didn't have a better company backing them, but shit happens.

Wish them all the best whether the decide to live normally from now on or if they continue their careers as musicians.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 3, 2016)

> After netizens discovered that she released a song cover, Jessica Jung was faced with a wave of criticisms.
> 
> In response to the former Girls? Generation member?s song cover, netizens did not hold back on their criticisms.
> 
> Ranging from passive-aggressive questions to unveiled insults, the reactions of netizens online have been overwhelmingly negative. The singer and designer has been focusing on her business since her departure from her former SM Entertainment group.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCVw5yn_t-g[/YOUTUBE]



> [+ 726,  ? 60] I guess the business isn?t doing well?your boyfriend telling you to make some money?
> [+ 701, ? 80] What a retard
> [+ 561, ? 55] What a try hard
> [+ 38, ? 5] Stop poking your head in
> [+ 35, ? 4] What, did you run out of money already?



Knets just live to sit around and talk shit on the internet


----------



## Spica (Jan 3, 2016)

Good. Megami-sama deserved better. How the hell DSP messed up with her and Goo Hara I will never know. 









Ahhhh if only Gyuri was fluent in English, she'd conquer the world.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2016)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCVw5yn_t-g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Knets just live to sit around and talk shit on the internet



do these fools just love the brand or something?

funny how this was the opposite of some EXO members leaving


----------



## Spica (Jan 3, 2016)

TWO MONTHS LATER I FIND OUT ANGELABABY HAD A HUGE GLOBAL MEDIA BLOWOUT

I don't believe she's natural but she's a stubborn one, this Angela. 



this the face of determination


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2016)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2016)

Holy shit Cara how long is the posting in this section going to be fucked

I had an article to link but lost it


----------



## Spica (Jan 13, 2016)

I am freaking out too much about the Tzuyu thing. 

Situation is crazy. Even Innisfree had to go out and say she wasn't their endorser. Fuck those ultranationalists.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]wwL9TOsbA6E[/YOUTUBE]

best mino


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2016)

I've never liked this guy, he's always come off as a real fucking tosser and then he goes and does that.



Spica said:


> I am freaking out too much about the Tzuyu thing.
> 
> Situation is crazy. Even Innisfree had to go out and say she wasn't their endorser. Fuck those ultranationalists.



I don't know why Chinese netizens are in arms about Tzuyu's nationality being set as Taiwanese

Taiwan is a country separate to China (as far as Taiwan and its people are concerned) and mainland China doesn't even like Taiwan, so what's their problem?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol didn't she cry because Junsu was SM blocked?

Anyways, this song is the shit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6Xi0DNWj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2016)

So Tzuyu and JYP had to apologise to c netizens because cnets have their heads shoved so far up their own asses they make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2016)

Tzuyu having to apologise on cam was so distressing to see. Girl was broken down like a POW. 

I'm seriously worried for TWICE and not to mention their appearance in Golden Disk Awards next week. It may be held in Korea iso China this time, but they are livestreaming to Chinese channels in Chinese................

Fuck you China, I hope your stock market crash and destabilise your country. I can't fucking believe Huang An and all these shitty Chinese people who can defend this witch hunt using historical massacres to justify their "offence" and saying she needs to "learn to respect". Shit country, shit culture, shit politics.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2016)

But didn't China's stock market already crash and aren't they already unstable?

Also, my opinion of Minah has changed completely after seeing her act.

She's a qt and talented


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2016)

Several major Korean companies have blacklisted Twice in the wake of Chinese uproar.

JYP artists have cancelled all current chinese events or been editted out of them

JYP's stock has literally plummeted

China's literally crushing JYP under its thumb.

The power of the second largest economy and world debt owner.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2016)

And in another turn around. China's government just stated that they accept tuyu's apology and will allow Twice to be aired once more in the mainland.


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2016)

zenieth said:


> And in another turn around. China's government just stated that they accept tuyu's apology and will allow Twice to be aired once more in the mainland.



Source?

Also, another twist: Taiwan's anti-Beijing party just won the presidential election. JYP and Tzuyu getting the credit for making the younger voters active.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2016)

china is shit

she didn't have to apologize for anything

the guy who drudged up the controversy was actually waving a taiwanese flag himself before 

what a twat


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2016)

Spica said:


> Source?
> 
> Also, another twist: Taiwan's anti-Beijing party just won the presidential election. JYP and Tzuyu getting the credit for making the younger voters active.





Link removed

Basically in a move of pure irony both governments(China and Taiwan) have ended up supporting Tzuyu after all this fall out. After reports showed that the whole scandal was strum up by certain media outlets and celebrities(Huang An)


----------



## Spica (Jan 16, 2016)

Taiwan would never not support Tzuyu. I have friends in HK translating for me. Even with the apology, the citizens knew she was forced to it and sympathised with her. So did HK, Korea and the entirety of SEA.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow witch hunting a 16 year old to this level. The girl is a bit of an idiot, Jackson tried to correct her and she should have known better. JYP is completely incompetent at damage control. Funny seeing Koreans act like they're a level above China when they'll go above and beyond for Dokdo.

Either way I'm sick of all this witch hunting. Also I'm becoming a Bangtan trash, I can see why Wouter likes Jungkook.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Wow witch hunting a 16 year old to this level. The girl is a bit of an idiot, Jackson tried to correct her and she should have known better. JYP is completely incompetent at damage control. Funny seeing Koreans act like they're a level above China when they'll go above and beyond for Dokdo.
> 
> Either way I'm sick of all this witch hunting. Also I'm becoming a Bangtan trash, I can see why Wouter likes Jungkook.



Because Dokdo is legitimately theirs?????
Japan has 0 claim on Dokdo

How exactly is she an idiot?
She claimed her nationality and assblasted Chinese people made something out of nothing

Is she an idiot for saying she's Taiwanese?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2016)

Because it's a sensitive topic. She's an idol, not a freedom fighter. Nothing wrong with being pro independence but she should have at least figured when Jackson was trying to correct her. 

I'm not going to touch Dokdo issue because both of them claim its their land based on some medieval shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2016)

ICYMI Politically-connected newsman Tom Wang says China will "fix" Huang An for breaking its Taiwan policy taboo and manipulating media


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2016)

> The girl is a bit of an idiot, Jackson tried to correct her and she should have known better



Hust, maybe you should read up on it. Tzuyu didn't even say anything.  (AsianJunkie). Jackson tried to correct THEM. Tzuyu herself said NOTHING. This whole controversy was due to an overblown LIE.


In the meanwhile, Tzuyu has become Japan's goddess too. When TWICE debuts in Japan, they're going to have an easy time.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 17, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Also I'm becoming a Bangtan trash, I can see why Wouter likes Jungkook.



it's like his ridiculous shyness just adds to his appeal somehow


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4bC7tvYhk[/YOUTUBE]

her parents used to sell clothes in a night bazaar to make ends meet  i have family in bangkok doing that


----------



## Hustler (Jan 17, 2016)

Apologies!

The article I read said Jackson was trying to correct her and the video wasn't subbed. Muh bad!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 18, 2016)

that cant be real


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2016)

dying


----------



## Hustler (Jan 18, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> it's like his ridiculous shyness just adds to his appeal somehow



He's just an adorable little shit

 that guy obsessed with Tzuyu. At first it was believable but now eh..


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIj7j7mtNS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jan 19, 2016)

Dahyun's so fair (like tofu) and she's got a clean, unblemished complexion. If netizens really don't think she's pretty because she's a monolid, not even Kim Yuna should be pretty, then.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 19, 2016)

Hustler said:


> He's just an adorable little shit



still waiting for Jimin, V, Cookie subunit


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2016)

[vine]eBjah7xwzx7[/vine]

my dream is cumming true


----------



## Zach (Jan 19, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Lol didn't she cry because Junsu was SM blocked?
> 
> Anyways, this song is the shit
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6Xi0DNWj8[/YOUTUBE]


Good shit


Spica said:


> Dahyun's so fair (like tofu) and she's got a clean, unblemished complexion. If netizens really don't think she's pretty because she's a monolid, not even Kim Yuna should be pretty, then.



Honestly kpop fandom is the craziest fandom I have seen of anything I think. Everyone cares way too much about the stupidest things. I follow the Koreaboo page on FB and most of the articles and comments make me facepalm haha


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2016)

Zach said:


> Good shit
> 
> 
> Honestly kpop fandom is the craziest fandom I have seen of anything I think. Everyone cares way too much about the stupidest things. I follow the Koreaboo page on FB and most of the articles and comments make me facepalm haha



>following the Koreaboo facebook page

Do you enjoy seeing copious amounts of clickbait pop up on your newsfeed, or?


----------



## Zach (Jan 19, 2016)

Choa said:


> >following the Koreaboo facebook page
> 
> Do you enjoy seeing copious amounts of clickbait pop up on your newsfeed, or?



It was a mistake. I didn't know about koreaboo before. Now just too lazy to remove it lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2016)

Tzuyu making history. Winning elections.  Taking on China.  When will anyone else.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> still waiting for Jimin, V, Cookie subunit



Those 3 would be my fav and J-hope too. What is their best show? Bangtan Bomb?


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2016)

tzuyu is ok too i guess


----------



## Hustler (Jan 20, 2016)

Also all this boy group stanning reminds me of how we all used to stan Beast. Every day I shock, every night I shock..

Good times and what's wrong with Cube?


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Also all this boy group stanning reminds me of how we all used to stan Beast. Every day I shock, every night I shock..
> 
> Good times and what's wrong with Cube?



I know! I don't even know how they, MBLAQ and Block B could fall so hard


----------



## Spica (Jan 20, 2016)

I know the "incident" is dying, but holy shit, not only did Tzuyu get on BBC, NY Times, etc, she even got on . OH commenters can say what they want, this publicity is the best for Twice. 

Also, my friend in Korea is saying Tzuyu's got mad public recognition there now. She's way known beyond idol-fans.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2016)

Tzuyu > Suzy


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2016)

Starship has some gorgeous trainees


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2016)

Spica said:


> I know! I don't even know how they, MBLAQ and Block B could fall so hard



Actually pretty sure block b is more successful now than ever. Or well, at least Kyung, Zico and PO are.

Beast kinda lives in japan now and MBLAQ's just generally having their shit kicked in by their management(literally)


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2016)

Nayeon best girl. Tzuyu and Momo are ok too I guess.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2016)

ew

hard pass


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2016)

Ew? bath salts again?


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2016)

that bitch looks like a rat

at least pick a weird but semi attractive girl like dahyun

tzuyu, momo, and mina are da best anyway


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2016)

okay i was a bit harsh with that assessment but ya know i'm talkin bout

ya feel me


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2016)

If I only stanned people based on looks it would be just the visuals lol. Tzuyu and Dahyun are like 15. Nayeon overall has the best balance of skills and visuals.

Isn't she adorable?



And she's good friends with Jisoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2016)

momo best girl


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2016)

The one who got a free ride into the group? 

Also took poor Somi's spot


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2016)

She lost her spot cause she was weak. If she truly wanted it she should have fought momo to the death to prove herself the superior option.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2016)

Momo wasn't even there for the fight lol. I guess Jyp didn't want to add 2 Japanese members and send one home. Still thought it was unfair for the members that competed till the end.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2016)

momo best girl 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ZnQZvwcMw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yIElUuaIBU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrWb6RTuQVE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3YttydBKPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2016)

ryan got da yellow fever


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 25, 2016)

hyuna transcends yellow fever tbh


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2016)

didn't know hyuna or deadpool could cook


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> Jungkook transcends yellow fever tbh





Fixed it for you, Wouter


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2016)

that's true too

my boy Kookie listens to Kehlani


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2016)

Also stan my baby

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXgalt6VvnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 25, 2016)

nah cookie isn't attractive
nobody faps to cookie
that'd be weird


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2016)

i dream about my life where kookie is this part of my family where i get to spoil him rotten and buy him things and hug him regularly


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 25, 2016)

he's the baby brother everybody wishes he/she had


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2016)

TZUYU AND SANA FOREVA

I'm loving how my two biases are the closest. They hug a lot.





Hustler said:


> The one who got a free ride into the group?
> 
> Also took poor Somi's spot



Somi would never have debuted anyway even without Momo/Tzuyu "taking" her place, and . JYP already decided on the group before the end. She and Natty were only there to get hype, not to get a chance to debut. 



The World said:


> didn't know hyuna or deadpool could cook



That's definitely not Ryan Reynolds, that Deadpool is so skinny hahaha


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2016)

Spica said:


> Somi would never have debuted anyway even without Momo/Tzuyu "taking" her place, and . JYP already decided on the group before the end. She and Natty were only there to get hype, not to get a chance to debut.



If not Somi then Minyoung. Honestly pre planned or not, you can't justify someone getting eliminated first few rounds and then added to the group in the end while others competed week in, week out.


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm taking Korean "audition" shows with a pinch of salt and thinking like JYP. 

Minyoung had confidence and attitude issues through SIXTEEN, it was obvious she wouldn't get on with the other girls from TWICE. If she had patience, a stronger mentality and didn't like, you know, quit JYPE, she would debut in the next girl group in a few years, together with Somi. ?\_(ツ)_/?

She'll either be like Lena and fall into obscurity or become the next big thing in another, smaller company like Hyorin, Hani, Hyuna, IU, ChoA etcetc.


----------



## Spica (Jan 25, 2016)

Also, I just found out Somi is still only 14. Born March 09 2001..... She's not going to be able to debut before next year. 

There goes my theory of Somi being the next Yeri - new addition post-debut Twice ;_____;


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2016)

So SM's next boy group is called NCT: Neo Culture Technology.

It's debuting with 40 members.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it actually an SM group? I thought it was some sort of collab. AKB style won't work well in Korea.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2016)

Guys/girls, what are your top  10 Korean songs of 2015?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 28, 2016)

zenieth said:


> So SM's next boy group is called NCT: Neo Culture Technology.
> 
> It's debuting with 40 members.



Where the fuck are they going to get the resources to do that


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2016)

Dream said:


> Guys/girls, what are your top  10 Korean songs of 2015?



ikon airplane
mfbty bang diggy bang bang
jimin puss
bts silver spoon
bts run
exo call me baby
gfriend me gustas tu
red velvet ice cream cake
4minute crazy
big bang if you

no order, probably missing a lot of great stuff I'd rather put in but this is off the top of my head


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]-YJFr4pwwl0[/YOUTUBE]

this is pretty great tbh


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2016)

Dream said:


> Guys/girls, what are your top  10 Korean songs of 2015?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CTced9CMMk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVwAVbKYYeM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-CKVr6Z1Tw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blSCDrx0CDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrCA1OInoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdH3I9Kmq0g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLxRXoLaas[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1oTSAhdzNQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-cOZgaotPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JojOd079xwQ[/YOUTUBE]

I know I missed a lot but some of my favs off the top of my head


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2016)

Jungah graduated from Afterschool

(Gotta think on my top 10 of korean songs.)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb44bpn8fXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2016)

Apparently Tiffany's dating Gray from AOMG


----------



## Chloe (Jan 28, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Jungah graduated from Afterschool


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVKBQlcRmf8[/YOUTUBE]

Sometimes I really dunno what Bang does.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 30, 2016)

Please do it

Make sure you give rapmon whiplash


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2016)

For somebody who wanna clap back, he real quick to delete his tweets.

Kinda like how he deleted his instagram posts when Dok2 shat on him way back. *DOK2*

Aint nobody in the Cohort bout the life they be spittin.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2016)

Is Winner a rock band.

Cause this comeback would really make you think they're an indie rock band.


----------



## Spica (Feb 1, 2016)

4 MINUTE AND HATE IS TOO GOOD FOR KOREA

/tinaout


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

I literally cannot get over how good of a song Playboy is

Exo is literally the best boy group, too bad SM can't manage for shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LUtg60hzy7M[/YOUTUBE]

hawt



> Exo is literally the best boy group, too bad SM can't manage for shit



what
even the members who left are rolling in ridiculous amounts of cash
they're getting succesful in whatever solo thing the individual members are embarking in
each comeback is a guaranteed hit

define not managing for shit


----------



## Hustler (Feb 5, 2016)

SM manages Exo the best lol but considering they're their biggest money maker, its not a big surprise. 

B.I and Hodong are match made in heaven 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqYRXVqVguk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]LUtg60hzy7M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hawt
> 
> ...


They obviously aren't doing something right if members keep leaving


----------



## Spica (Feb 6, 2016)

somebody stahp this hep hap


----------



## Hustler (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2016)

awww


----------



## zenieth (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't find that video of Jungkook catching Rapmon checking out that chick from AHL.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 8, 2016)

jungkook 

never change
pls


----------



## Sansa (Feb 8, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with this unless he was trying to be REALLY creative with his racism by choosing Kanye because its the year of the Monkey.

But I don't know anything about Taeyang and he could very well be a big Kanye fan.
The Haan isn't a monkey sound anyway, that's Kanye's trademark adlib.

People are always gonna get upset about something I guess


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah he's a big Yeezy fan. Called him a genius etc before.

I don't think he meant any harm with that post but I can see the stupidity in it too. Kpop fans are always have to take it to the extra length.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 9, 2016)

Kris cast in a vin diesel movie   

eat your hearts out SM


----------



## zenieth (Feb 9, 2016)

been about 2 months. That Baepsae comeback should be around soon enough.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2016)

So Namyu is in the idol athletics thing this year

Guess I'm gonna watch that


----------



## Chloe (Feb 10, 2016)

Not digging woori blonde


----------



## Chloe (Feb 10, 2016)

HYUNYOUNG THO


----------



## Chloe (Feb 10, 2016)

Also fuck y'all I'm not resizing shit


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2016)

Chloe said:


> HYUNYOUNG THO



Fine as fuck


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2016)

she looks like she wants it in the butt


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2016)

your avatar kinda looks like it's getting it in the butt


----------



## Spica (Feb 10, 2016)

Jaekyung just has such a likeable face!

To quote a stereotype: "She's bursting with charms!"


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> your avatar kinda looks like it's getting it in the butt



it's better to give than to receive


----------



## Sansa (Feb 11, 2016)

> If what Nine Muses' Kyung Li says is true, the CEO of Star Empire Entertainment may lack for some very, very, very basic manners.
> 
> Kyung Li expressed not without some discontent the slights she has experienced when she tried to be polite to Star Empire Entertainment CEO Shin Joo Hak. The idol explained on the February 10 broadcast of 'Gold Medal Duty,' "When I greet [the CEO] with 'Hello,' he ignores me."
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2016)

the CEO is a hardcore closeted gay


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2016)

Isn't he an ex gangster? shows that he can't run his company for shit


----------



## Chloe (Feb 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]URPYRLiGAnY[/YOUTUBE]

I LOVE EVERUTHING ABIUT THIS


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2016)

chloe you would drink their bathwater


----------



## Chloe (Feb 15, 2016)

LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

Still can't believe this happened


----------



## Jimin (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm tempted to buy this mini-CD because the cover and extras look great... but it's only got 4 songs in it...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2016)

So Jimin is going to have a solo.

also have some Ladies Code

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcgT1eq3CLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2016)

great song but another ladies code song that will be hard to listen to

i love so wonderful but it has such a bittersweet theme that it just sorta makes me sad now

it just sorta hurts a little bit when you see the blue room with the two people joining them in formation


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2016)

Testing something


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2016)

Dream said:


> Testing something



Testing something.


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> great song but another ladies code song that will be hard to listen to
> 
> i love so wonderful but it has such a bittersweet theme that it just sorta makes me sad now
> 
> it just sorta hurts a little bit when you see the blue room with the two people joining them in formation



Final test.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2016)

testing something


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2016)

Nighty said:


> testing something



testing something


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2016)

Dream said:


> Final test.



final test


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2016)

kinda crazy to see that Kidoh just went right back to being an underground rapper.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 25, 2016)

Top Dogg disbanded?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2016)

nah kidoh and gohn left topp dogg

before that they also had lost seogoong


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 27, 2016)

Just noticed Brave Girls comeback.

YEJIN IS BACK.

Nope.

Yejin has retired along with my hopes and dreams.

Good song tho.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2016)

So a member of that JYP band got kicked out.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> nah kidoh and gohn left topp dogg
> 
> before that they also had lost seogoong




AKA Topp Dogg might as well have disbanded.

(cause let's be real now.)


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2016)

can never recognize that group cuz they using the name of Kendrick and crews label

nah fam


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 27, 2016)

meanwhile in produce 101

sohye is the nation's mascot


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2016)

zenieth said:


> AKA Topp Dogg might as well have disbanded.
> 
> (cause let's be real now.)



it's true, best rapper and their main vocalists left

not that i don't like the remaining members, but this is more of an omen that shit is gonna hit the fan eventually because stardom is shit


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pdFfJbCy0mo[/YOUTUBE]

bow to your new queen bitches


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 29, 2016)

#OTP2016


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2016)

solar time


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2016)

Naisutime said:


> Just noticed Brave Girls comeback.
> 
> YEJIN IS BACK.
> 
> ...



Fuck off

I read Brave Girls and Yejin is back and got hype


----------



## Sansa (Mar 1, 2016)

That XX is still G Dragon's best song


----------



## Hustler (Mar 2, 2016)

Missing you, A boy, Who you as well


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8K7-BQcRV0[/YOUTUBE]

God damn.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gazsVQ7GCIA[/YOUTUBE]




Choa said:


> Fuck off
> 
> I read Brave Girls and Yejin is back and got hype



Know the feeling


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 3, 2016)

so who else is watching produce


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2016)

Not watching, but that Sohye girl is cute as fuck


----------



## Matariki (Mar 3, 2016)

yeah, she is ca-ute


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2016)

she got that cum drunk face


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2016)

Idk who to tell off

Both of you bitches need G-sus


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2016)

Curious about how SMTM5 is gonna go.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 4, 2016)

Would you rather buy a brand new car or bang G.na three times?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2016)

Bang G.Na 3 times, no question.

Get her pregnant and secure yourself future bang sessions, you can always buy a car later.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH5KHdDvlSk[/YOUTUBE]

leooooooooooooo help me speak the tongue of kpawp


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2016)

You don't need subs for Mamamoo, you just go with the crazy.

Ah man I love their side tracks. So talented.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvnvjJ05_1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2016)

Hyeri got hospitalized for the same disease that caused that nugu group Bob girls to disband

meningitis I mean


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2016)

she been kissin face and suckin dick/vag with the wrong people


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 7, 2016)

produce lineups:

Sejung
Mina
Jellyfish girl number 3 (3 of them make a great core)
Sohye (team mascot)
Cathy (allrounder)
Pinky (dancer)
Yoojung (the one chick who's at #3 right now) (center)
Somi (face)
Yuna (main voc)
Soyeon (cube) (main rapper)
that chick that won the rap challenge (lead rapper)


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

3 bil from his dad?

Goddamn, I don't even know what I'd buy first with 3 billion dollars.

Probably stocks in apple or splurge for a year straight.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

why even say 3 billion when you know it's like 3 million

american monie is the only monie that matters 

and maybe swedish


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2016)

No, Choa actually means 3 billion dollars. Tao's family is that rich. Even if it was 3 billion in yuan that's like half a billion in US.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2016)

Well he's Chinese and Chinese real wealth will never leak


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2016)

The World said:


> why even say 3 billion when you know it's like 3 million
> 
> american monie is the only monie that matters
> 
> and maybe swedish



Nah, it's literally 3 billion USD.

20 trillion yuan is 3.72 billion usd


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2016)

got a list of smtm5 contestants.

Hash Swan
Donutman
infinite(No, not them, but that'd be pretty top kek)
Xitsuh
#Gun(mino's cousin)
Jung Junha(toppest kek right here)
One(What is YG even doing?)
Jin Jin(Astro)
BNa
D-9ine
Yano, Jenissi, Atom(topp dogg still exists I guess)
Reddy
G2
Y-Gun
Superbee
BeWhy
Baby J(jewelry)
Seungyoun(Uniq)


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

Man I fucking hate Bewhy

He's so trash


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2016)

?

**


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 10, 2016)

his songs are dope as fuck though


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2016)

Am I missing something?

Why is Bewhy trash?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 10, 2016)

he doesnt look like your avg korean idol pretty boy
so he must be scum

choa logic


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2016)

Da fuck? That's all? I love Bewhy

I thought he pulled some weird shit. Scared me for a sec Stars.

This lineup of judges though. Illionare back, Gray and Simon D, Madclown and YDG who I don't care for, just need Tablo and Zico back.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 10, 2016)

idk im just assuming
YDG is aight though


----------



## zenieth (Mar 10, 2016)

YDG is hilarious, but he's a shit judge.

Also Sanchez is joining.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 11, 2016)

So the last judges are Zion T and Kush


----------



## Hustler (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll miss Tablo, but excited for Illionaire


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> he doesnt look like your avg korean idol pretty boy
> so he must be scum
> 
> choa logic



Who's talking about looks?

I think he sucks at rapping


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2016)

guess who this is


----------



## Hustler (Mar 12, 2016)

Jiyoung        ?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 12, 2016)

Choa said:


> Who's talking about looks?
> 
> I think he sucks at rapping



oh ok
I disagree


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2016)

Flowsik is participating.

I can't even


----------



## Hustler (Mar 12, 2016)

Rooting for Chul Goo. I was so disappointed about how he went out last time, good bloke. One and Bewhy too.



Deputy Myself said:


> oh ok
> I disagree



^


----------



## zenieth (Mar 12, 2016)

Some new rookie rappers came in strong.

Dino T.
Jimyeol
D-9ine
BNa

Also a couple idols started out

24k's Jeonguk destroyed Astro's JinJin


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2016)

I was reading a list of underrated singers and saw Sunny listed as one.

Honestly, Sunny isn't anything remarkable when it comes to singing and imo she's on Soshi's vocal line up because she's definitely not a rapper.

She's pretty average when it comes to pure singing ability.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 14, 2016)

None of SNSD are rappers. She's a singer cause she can actually sing by most pop standards. She'd be a 'rapper' if she couldn't sing at all. She may be the weakest of their singers, but she's leagues above the other 4

Also Kahi's getting married.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 15, 2016)

good on kahi
came out of the bullshit idol industry alive and sane


----------



## Vix (Mar 15, 2016)

Sunny's voice in half of the songs..meh. But she's only really good in ballads imo, not a strong singer tho.

Kahi unnie 

also Sanchez has an amazing voice


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8WJLo7PaAjc[/YOUTUBE]
OH NO NO NO NO NO
NO THANK YOU
YOU DNT MATTER

this was the soyeon and juna show tbh
and that girl with the massive eyes
who the fuck is she

[YOUTUBE]6ce3NOfBQHg[/YOUTUBE]

what the fuck is this and why do i like it
mina what are you doing
you're supposed to be getting less relevant

Loen girl needs to step up her game. Being anything short of top dog in this program isn't good enough

srsly if these kinds of songs actually become a thing I'll be so happy

[YOUTUBE]qex5g3lcl_w[/YOUTUBE]

discount red velvet
chanmi is completely outmatched in this here show
somi is fantastic
yoojung somehow managed to merge into the background (???)
dani also managed to distract from somi for a little bit so props to her

[YOUTUBE]7CF_13UVS[/YOUTUBE]

sejung
cathy
chungha
shin

fap material for days

song is aight

[youtube]_1NbzOE4HTQ[/youtube]

sounds like gfriend
which isn't a bad thing tbh
yeunjung is alright as a main vocal
sohye being qt mascot character
hyeri is so dank she just keeps fucking delivering


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 18, 2016)

top 11

1 sejung duh
2 dank mina
3 we all know she was destined to be in here from the start somi
4 fap yoojung
5 dank soyeon
6 mascot sohye
7 fap chungha
8 basically bom without plastic aka juna
9 oh god its so cute hyeri
10 fine i guess your vocals are good yeunjung
11 up for grabs, either: Pinky cus people say she's pretty, Loen girl is an allrounder but lacks charisma, SHIN because she looks weird


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2016)

So Miryo is making a rap group.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Mar 19, 2016)

all female?
could be hype


----------



## Hustler (Mar 19, 2016)

Cara pls, come back

Trump for president


----------



## Matariki (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes. Anyone but Hillary


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2016)

none of u are even american 

u can't vote for shit!


----------



## Matariki (Mar 19, 2016)

True. I'm from Denmark


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> all female?
> could be hype



nope. Only one chick


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2016)

there was so much more rap in got7's latest title track than I expected.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdRCzrSVLnU[/YOUTUBE]
Honestly a top 3 Namyu song


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2016)

found their first song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P0TEMCIwoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Cara pls, come back
> 
> Trump for president



ALL HAIL LORD BUSINESS


----------



## Spica (Mar 22, 2016)

I am feeling the spring spirit. Busker Busker is the playlist, but new Neonbunny is a strong contender. Lee Hi is also good these days.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfyc2YHj3zM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuUEnho33so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2016)

Dean's pretty good


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1xB6furf0[/YOUTUBE]

This one wasn't as fun as the other 3


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2016)

>shows 4minute

>not showing crazy

this is why you don't watch finebros anymore in the year of our Lord 2016


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2016)

So YG got his hands on Incredivle and Zion T.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2016)

Idols must despise Dispatch at this point


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol can't say that was a random couple like usual. Most people expected them to be dating.

I'm curious about the young idol Simon D is dating.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2016)

I think it's more top kek that it was posted on april fools.

That's good work, Dispatch


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2016)

HIGHGRND's April Fools is pretty great.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2016)

So looks like Minzy's looking for a new agency.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2016)

And 2ne1 are donezo


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Yep, Minzy's officially left YG entertainment.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

And 2ne1 is going to drop a single next month as 3.

YG aint shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2016)

^that was a mistranslation, their contracts are up next month from what it seems


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol tis a sad day for Kpop, but I don't blame Minzy. She didn't get to do anything at all, waste of her talent.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Also seems like UEE and OC have left After School


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Also all these teaser videos for SM's new boy group.

They haven't even dropped a song yet and yet they're swimming in more Yolo swag than Ikon ever has since debut.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2016)

yeah a lot of these drops are expected cuz the companies aren't doing shit for people who could be getting work

i don't know much but my only theory is that these companies aren't properly growing along with their own talent.  even with (somewhat) nugu starts Gfriend and Mamamoo have done well as rookies cuz they're getting personalized attention and good promotions

though YGs case is unique


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

YG is known for just letting artists rot though; I'm surprised Minzy didn't leave sooner when the initial rumours of her leaving came up like last year.

Lee Hi was MIA for years and lost a lot of her buzz, Akdong musician is still kill, Jenny Kim's group is MIA still, future 2ne1 is MIA. YG is just kinda shit if you're trying to actually produce music. If you're not bik beng or ikon (since 2ne1 is kill at this point) you're just going to get shelved.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Lee Hi actually did manage to substantially bounce back(but then again that'a cause tablo).

Winner on the other hand...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Also

Rainbow and 4minute exist completely in tact.

Who the fuck would have expected those two to make it through the clear?


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2016)

4minute I thought was going to disband 2 years ago and hyuna would be safe

rainbow thought would disband years ago


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2016)

YG face every time a group falls through


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

4minute is still alive probably because they still have to potential to come back and have a really hot song, Hyuna practically carries the group anyway (in terms of her solo popularity rubbing off on the group's).

Lainbow can't disband or Chloe would die.

Surprised SM hasn't completely thrown f(x) under the bus either cause Sulli.

Speaking of Sulli it's like she turned into a nympho


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2016)

daym sulli u into the kama sutra and shit?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Yo, Hustler.

How's it feel knowing YG has yet to deliver on the dank with ikon

And yet SM's coming out with this new group of trainees that look like they fucking slept in the weed house

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4D6PbPryZk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc640xgdz3g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XovV6CuWRhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2016)

Ikon's doing fine physically and digitally. B.I will mature as he goes on musically too. Not too worried about them. I believe in the dank will deliver, have patience my friend.

NCT are damn good dancers and their songs sound dope, but I'm not sure about the whole rotation thing.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2016)

Just to add and rant. YG is so lost when it comes to his trainees because BB is too damn huge. He expects them to do everything. Have to write songs, have to look up your own choreography and practice, practice your own rapping and the only thing YG actually seems to do is provide a place to train and a vocal trainer where as SM is professional as fuck. Trainees get proper/intense choreo lessons, vocal lessons, people to write songs for them etc.

SM knows what direction they want to take each group too. If they say they're gona debut a rookie, you better damn believe they'll release 25 teasers before that and debut them not a single minute late. Whereas YG's direction depends on who writes the songs and add delays on top of it. I still think Taehyun shouldn't be writing the title tracks for Winner, he has no versatility. Should be Mino or some other producer.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2016)

Was less about how they're doing and more their sound and lack of dank.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2016)

Their sound is fine, just a bit all over the place because they just debuted and have lack of direction. Let the dank flow through you.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2016)

So looks like the YG break isn't going to be clean.

Minzy's going to war.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2016)

Just fucking spill the truth already

A 40 year old guy leaving ambigous hash tags on Instagram is just cringeworthy


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2016)

Pretty sure he can't just do that considering you know. Big Business.

Just doing an expose without any proper backing'll just land you a nice big lawsuit.

It's dumb he did it through instagram hashtags, I'll give you that.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 6, 2016)

I mean if he wants to hold a press conference, why not just do it? Nothing wrong with explaining your side of the story as long as you don't make half the shit up.

YG's stupid ass needs to be exposed a bit.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2016)

Poor 2ne1. Goodbye the best girl group there was. Gonna miss their music.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2016)

So NCT debuted.

And it was so dank to the point that it became snooze worthy.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2016)

NCT?

More like THC am i rite?

(please understand my joke)


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> Goodbye the best girl group there was..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2016)

That was such a lame weed joke, Choa.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 8, 2016)

NCT have so much potential. SM finally got themselves a decent rapper in Mark.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2016)

Mark really needed more parts in the song. He was the hyp man, but he only got to go off once. I'd have easily traded ten's part of the first verse for a second for him.

He gives the needed energy to the song.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 9, 2016)

I am really digging what SM is doing here with NCT
I dont know what the fuck they're doing
but I'm digging it

also the rotational thing they have going on has 3 relatively brilliant consequences that solve issues that plagued their former groups:
1. the easy one, group won't get as fucked if one member decides to leave, SM probably made sure to put an easy exiting option in the contract, with the necessary conditions of course (finish current promotions, no shittalking the company, dont go to direct competitors)
2. the less succesful individual members will not be stuck doing nothing waiting for the more popular member to have the time and prepare for a comeback with them. One member is filming a movie while a comeback was planned? No biggie he gets rotated out for this promotional cycle.
3. Remember the shitfest that was kyuhyun joining SM? Remember the shitfest that was Henry and Zhoumi being 'added' to suju out of nowhere? No more of that. Temporary members will be introduced well ahead of time, public's reception will be judged, new members either move on to other things or stick with the group based on how well they do.

It's brilliant
absolutely

brilliant


also 6 chinese units is what.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2016)

Why do they even need six chinese units?


And man does that sound like akb


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 9, 2016)

Hustler said:


> NCT have so much potential. SM finally got themselves a decent rapper in Mark.



leo pls

dankest rapper irene


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 9, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Why do they even need six chinese units?



probably because china is fucking huge


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2016)

but it's not like they have different stations n shit. Their main source of streaming is generally the same.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 10, 2016)

its an idol business

give each major area some pretty boys to stan
the fanwars between subunits will be delicious


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel like that shit will either work out well or implode so hard that the rest of the industry'll be laughing for years.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2016)

GD's flow on one of a kind is truly one of a kind.

I may legitimately cry when he goes to the army.

One last GD & TOP album before he goes pls YG


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 10, 2016)

zenieth said:


> I feel like that shit will either work out well or implode so hard that the rest of the industry'll be laughing for years.



idk man
we made fun of exo at debut
look where they ended up


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2016)

So 2NE1's stylist is being investigated for Cocaine...

Man, you might as well just put a fork in em.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2016)

2no1

They've been kill since Bom's drug scandal, you may as well disband them and push CL at this point, there's no way their reputation in Korea is going to be salvaged.

About 3 years after T-Ara's scandal and even after it was revealed that Hwayoung was lying through her teeth, Korea still doesn't like T-ara.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2016)

Hwayoung said something?

All I remember was those girls fighting over twitter and then the media and korea doing the rest.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2016)

it was either K-netz doing more digging and finding out it was all a lie and that Hwayoung was actually the bad apple in the group or her saying something.

I can't recall, I think it happened last year though.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2016)

Welp.

The stylist has been officially busted.

There's another shit storm to brew.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2016)

byul decided to slay her fangirls suddenly

[YOUTUBE]PaUm9ErydCM[/YOUTUBE]

and since it's a moonbyul post, gotta include dem moonsun memes that b appearin


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2016)

Why would you even try smuggling high profile drugs like coke into S. Korea unless you're a kingpin and know what you're doing


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't remember anything stating he was a smuggler.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2016)

hahahaha holy shit, this Produce 101 group is a mess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2016)

Choa said:


> Why would you even try smuggling high profile drugs like coke into S. Korea unless you're a kingpin and know what you're doing



pretty sure coke can be made in SK no problem lol

nvm thinking of crack


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 11, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> byul decided to slay her fangirls suddenly
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PaUm9ErydCM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and since it's a moonbyul post, gotta include dem moonsun memes that b appearin



Tis all good, agency has obviously decided that Solar needs a beard.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2016)

Like fans of these individual girls are already fighting each other over their bias' screen time and MNET/YMC's bullshit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2016)

Naisutime said:


> Tis all good, agency has obviously decided that Solar needs a beard.



yeah, i think the resurfacing of a news site having definitive proof of idols within a group being in a relationship likely scared them because mamamoo is steadily rising

obvs foreign fans don't care, and korean fans likely don't care, but since mamamoo is a girl group they still depend on non-fans to like their music to rise on digital charts

so unfortunately the beard is probably necessary   moonsun will not falter tho




zenieth said:


> Like fans of these individual girls are already fighting each other over their bias' screen time and MNET/YMC's bullshit.



yeah dude it's pretty fucking crazy.  they can't appear on major networks either because it's too much work when you have girls from 8(?) different agencys


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2016)

It must suck for the girls that they can't appear on broadcast.

It must also be a proper headache for the people who spearheaded the show because now they're in an iffy situation.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2016)

The eyeroll


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2016)

I would give kyungri the D 

wouldn't be able to walk right for days


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2mqrzKHb3w[/YOUTUBE]

ayy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE0eV2YR51k[/YOUTUBE]

Unbelievably good


----------



## zenieth (Apr 12, 2016)

So Yubin's tomboy pictures came back up again.

This time however it came with a post she made during that time.

"Kim Yoobin: Any interested b*tches contact me...
Picture name: Looking for an s/o

I broke up with that *** b*tch a couple days ago so if you want to have some fun under me, try and seduce me now. You know I only want bottoms, right? 010-***-****"


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2016)

daym that shit take me back


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2016)

yubin doesn't need online ads anymore

huehue


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2016)

Hyomin's SKETCH album is literally gravure/soft core porn


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2016)

so taeyeon's phone's number got leaked and she's being called every minute of the day


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2016)

what the fuck

link


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2016)

I wonder how much Taeyeon's Kakaotalk number is going for 

That sasaeng must be making mad bank, they have GD's number too.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSnXI96cGMc[/YOUTUBE]

try to watch this without melting

that dimple part


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2016)

somebody needs to keep yongguk as far away as possible from production.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2016)

Also, while I might not like Chanyeol's rapping.

I feel like he'd be the greatest producer of a compilation album SM has ever seen.

Like that kid would get all of korea on it. And every song would be legit.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2016)

Baeyeol is the besto EXO rapper

In other news



> SM Entertainment's famed performance director and BeatBurger member Shim Jae Won seems to miss the 9-member Girls' Generation as much as we do.
> 
> On April 15, Shim Jae Won uploaded a photo on his Instagram of himself with the formerly 9-member Girls' Generation, on the MV set of the group's last comeback as 9, "Mr. Mr."
> 
> ...


Does he miss OT9 or is this foreshadowing?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2016)

I dunno, I just know Taeyeon followed him immediately after he posted that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2016)

BTS coming back with 3 mvs

Twice coming back

AkMu coming back and then two year hiatus(at minimum) since the guy's entering the army

IOI is doing... fuck knows


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2016)

So that taekwondo/dance crew became an actual kpop group.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7_LUev_aTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2016)

These motherfuckers dropping MVs like they don't even give a shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvE0FV_70U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

Did Tzuyu get held back or something?

She's 17 (I think she's 18 in Korea land) but she only just started high school?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

Also, Na Yeon is definitely my #1 bias in TWICE rn

She's too qt


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgGucPgb-48[/YOUTUBE]

This group 

My favourites so far are
Nayeon
Momo
Chewy/Chaeyeong/Dahyun
Sana
Everyone else


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2016)

How do you not notice Mina?

Also Eunji slaying, bebe is flawless


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I like everyone in this group I think twice are amazing.

Mina was just kinda low key in that but I'm watching more of their reality and variety shows so maybe she'll start standing out to me more.

Momo and Nayeon are just queens though


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2016)

Nayeon best grill, no doubt. Mina is the prettiest to me though.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, Mina is really pretty.
I actually like the J Trinity a lot.




Look at this dweeb 

I think Momo might be their variety queen, it's either her or Jihyo.

Have you noticed that Momo looks like Fei a bit from certain angles?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2016)

I like momo jungyeon and dahyun


----------



## Hustler (Apr 19, 2016)

Never noticed the Fei thing before

Jungyeon is super pretty. Don't know why they are giving her the early Dara treatment with shitty hair and outfits.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2016)

Mina's Korean isn't bad but she only went to Korea like a year ago.

San Antonio born too 

Yeah, Jungyeon is pretty, but my god her stylist deserves to be shot.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm selling my soul to Hirai Hime.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2016)

So Ikon is competing against Monsta X, VIXX and Tao on a dance survival show


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol why does Tao even bother with that type of stuff anymore

Isn't he busy being part of the .0001%?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2016)

He likes it.

Literally the reason he does it.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 20, 2016)

If I became filthy fucking rich I'd turn into the laziest mother fucker ever. Granted I'd still go to the gym and stuff because I wouldn't allow myself become over weight, I'd be lazy in everything else.

Dem Ga In sex pics doe


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2016)

Already debunked.

Just random korea chick with smokey eye


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 21, 2016)

zenieth said:


> So Ikon is competing against Monsta X, VIXX and Tao on a dance survival show



why monsta x of all groups
jesus

vixx could be hype

tao being on it is hilarious


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2016)

Deputy Myself said:


> why monsta x of all groups
> jesus
> 
> vixx could be hype
> ...



Speaking of MX, their rapper IM is dropping a mixtape. Cause of course he is.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Apr 21, 2016)

yo fuck IM, cheap replacement for #gun

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2016)

they knew the line up was too strong with jooheon and #Gun.

So they chose I.M cause he pretty.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2016)

Why is she so nice? making me fall for her even more and shit


----------



## Sansa (Apr 22, 2016)

Hirai Momo is a blessing sent to us by Japan.

Thank you Nipland, I accept your gift.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 22, 2016)

Momo = Nayeon

Dahyun

Chewy = Chaeyoung = Mina 

Jihyo = Sana

Jungyeon

I have the best taste


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 22, 2016)

i would object but i really don't have any issue with the list

jihyo and sana being tier 4 makes me sad but what can i do


----------



## Sansa (Apr 22, 2016)

Jihyo is pretty kkab and all, but I don't know other than that she seems pretty average. Sana is cute and entertaining at times but I think she doesn't get time to really show herself on variety shows.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe9UVM4yfhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Apr 22, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> i would object but i really don't have any issue with the list
> 
> jihyo and sana being tier 4 makes me sad but what can i do



Cara, focus. Wendy is all you will seek


----------



## Sansa (Apr 22, 2016)

>Not selling your soul to twice and becoming a teudoongie
>Not voraciously stanning every member of twice
>2016

Come on Leo, don't tell me you're getting old too


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2016)

>stanning

>in the year of our Lord 2016

neva dat


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2016)

fuck, why does all of Stellar look so good?

God Damn Minhee might just be QT GOAT


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2016)

based wheein


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2016)

So watched Cheer Up.

Not as good as Ooh Aah despite sounding almost the same.

MV was a lot better (save momo cause Ooh Aah Momo was GOAT)

Jungyeon and Mina were standsouts style wise.

Also Tzuyu

Badass Momo was really strong too. Really Strong. Just not Ooh Aah strong


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2016)

Also holy fuck Seventeen.

Take your L and go elsewhere.

That shit after mansae is an offense.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 24, 2016)

zenieth said:


> So watched Cheer Up.
> 
> Not as good as Ooh Aah despite sounding almost the same.
> 
> ...


Momo is Queen and saviour of this world.

Cheer up confirmed to me that Nayeon is definitely a better singer than Jihyo.

When the scene changed to Chaeyoung in an old west setting I immediately thought of Gun from Namyu 

I love the ChaeHyun rap duo, their voices play off of each other well.

Sana got loads of screen time this time around

Words can't even describe Momo, I don't even know where to start when it comes to Momo and this song & MV.

I really liked Mina in this MV

I'm gonna make so many gifs of momo from that MV


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2016)

so this stalker shit has extended to bomi, eunji, luna and key.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheer Up views counter on youtube keeps getting stuck

It was stuck at 450k for 13+ hours yesterday, and now it's stuck again today at 1.3m

Youtube trying to stop twice from breaking records


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 25, 2016)

What happened to NF?

Where is my most recent posts?

Halp.


10 million Rainbow pics so my post is a little more relevant.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

NF is being NF, which means NF is being shit.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 25, 2016)

So Tao dropped some music today


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh yeah, he was supposed to be doing that. Lemme go check that shit.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2016)

Lovelyz had the best comeback out of 3

Praise lord Jisoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2016)

^Album sales?  If so 36,000 is really high for Gfriend a month after release.  Either this is numbers for something else or it's totally weird


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

those numbers seem incredibly off.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 25, 2016)

It might be total digital + physical sales and preorders idk

I've been trying to get the context behind it for a while


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

That list is correct for total physical. But that other list is way off.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 25, 2016)

It is a weird list but seems about right for RV and Mamamoo


----------



## Sansa (Apr 25, 2016)

It makes me think that it's an amalgamation of actual sales as well as the preorders (since companies like bulk preordering then cancelling at the last moment to inflate numbers).

I'll try to find out what relevance it has.

On another note, Twice sold like 6k copies maybe 12 hours after release or so, Lovelylz sold I think 2k at the same time and I think G Friend sold 7k. I'd have to go check again.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 26, 2016)

FRESH HANTEO STATS

160426 [Hanteo] (2nd Day) TWICE #PageTwo 14:30 PM KST: 3,039 copies. Total accumulated copies: 12,505 copies.

3000 new copies of Twice's album have been sold today after they ended the 25th (1st day) at 9400


----------



## Sansa (Apr 26, 2016)

Momo looks and sounds exhausted

Of course Chewy is fresh because she sleeps like 2 hours more than the other members on average


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Watched Seventeen perform on M!Countdown

Fucking trash


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2016)

^Why?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

They sounded uber generic for starters, their choreo looked really lazy but at the same time it pandered so hard to fangirls it was cringe.

The rapping was average and the vocals were too tbh, the song sounded like one of those dime a dozen summer love longs. My biggest qualm is with the choreo, it was legitimately cringe tier.

NCT U performed, the three that were on stage can sing really well, but idk what the hell they were wearing 

Then Twice performed, but both of their sets were pre-recorded which meant they were most likely too busy to actually do a live set.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

I said Seventeen's new song was garbage

also BTS Fire teaser


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Lmao you sound biased as fuck

If you look at it from an objective point of view, Twice is the same. No good rappers, average vocalists and the song is pretty damn generic. I don't even care about Seventeen, but you're being harsh.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Lmao you sound biased as fuck
> 
> If you look at it from an objective point of view, Twice is the same. No good rappers, average vocalists and the song is pretty damn generic. I don't even care about Seventeen, but you're being harsh.



Ignoring Choa's complaints. I really think this new song's a failure for them. Not because of what Choa said about their singing, but just cause coming off of Mansae, this song is a hella step back in terms of what those kids do well.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm not biased though, that was literally the first time I've ever even listened to Seventeen and I don't have anything against them 

Twice should've performed Going Crazy or Candy boy + Cheer up instead of Touchdown + Cheer up if it was up to me, they sound a lot like Soshi imo.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Ignoring Choa's complaints. I really think this new song's a failure for them. Not because of what Choa said about their singing, but just cause coming off of Mansae, this song is a hella step back in terms of what those kids do well.



Yeah but his complaint wasn't about the song but about their vocals, dancing etc , which was pretty harsh. Their new song is not as good as Mansae though, I do agree with that.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Candy boy is from the first album. Why would they promote it now? did they release a remix or something

Support Lovelyz, thanks


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

lovelyz new song was the best from that line up. But they video gives me dizziness.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Like fucking old school T-ara 

Trying to watch "You drive me crazy" drove me crazy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh yeah it is off of Story begins 

Lovelyz had a monster crowd, really strong and loud fan chants.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Also leaving RV out, out the new groups

Twice - Best visuals
Gfriend - Best songs
Lovelyz - Most talented


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Also leaving RV out, out the new groups
> 
> Twice - Best visuals
> Gfriend - Best songs
> Lovelyz - Most talented



fairly accurate.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

160428 [Hanteo] (4th Day) TWICE #PageTwo 18:00 PM KST: 7,756 copies. Total accumulated copies: 30,510 copies

[Data] Twice #PageTwo surpassed 30,000 copies on Hanteo.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Is Somi like an 8th Korean or something?

She looks like she's more than half white tbh.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like they might cap out at 90k


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Twice seems to sell well physically, pretty impressive, but SM will find a way. Make 5 different covers of Wendy and 5 different ones of Baerene and I'll buy them all.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 28, 2016)

Choa said:


> Is Somi like an 8th Korean or something?
> 
> She looks like she's more than half white tbh.



She is half white. Her dad is.

You should watch "Sixteen" since you're invested in them.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

BTS new album dropping and from their sales numbers, if exo doesn't comeback, it looks like they're literally going to outsell all of the first half of the year alone.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll watch Sixteen after I'm done with Twice's elegant private life and Twicetv2 tbh


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

zenieth said:


> BTS new album dropping and from their sales numbers, if exo doesn't comeback, it looks like they're literally going to outsell all of the first half of the year alone.


Exo is long overdue for a comeback imo

Need some fresh Chanyeol verses


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

Choa said:


> Exo is long overdue for a comeback imo
> 
> Need some fresh Chanyeol verses


They're apparently working on a full Japanese album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 28, 2016)

Choa said:


> Is Somi like an 8th Korean or something?
> 
> She looks like she's more than half white tbh.



it's just how genetics work lol

while a good chunk of me is african i really don't look black at all


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2016)

never thought I'd see Fabulous on a korean song. But there he is.

Least she chose the right irrelevant rapper.


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 30, 2016)

I guess this'll read a bit like a shitty ass blog but w/e

After running out of subbed Mamamoo content on youtube, I decided to catch up on girl group (Twice and Lovelyz specifically) comebacks, but was honestly fairly underwhelmed by them.

*Destiny* - Visuals were great as usual, no complaints on the outfit, I'm sure the dance was ok, but I didn't really pay attention. The song however was just flat and forgettable without any sort of noticeable build up of any kind.
*Cheer up* - There was nothing wrong with it except being worse than "Ooh-ahh", it just didn't transition/flow between parts as well as their debut song did.

Then decided to visit KMD since it's been a while where accidentally stumbled upon:



Didn't "waow" me, but was enough to make me interested which led to:


The music sounded a bit Red Velvet'y to me particularly at the start, but I haven't really listened a lot RV so I can't say more than it. Other than that my first impression was fairly good, except that the song towards the middle had really good build up, but kinda just fizzled out instead of busting out something amazing.

Significant improvement from Closer imo.

After having Liar Liar on repeat for a couple of hours and watching a bunch of random stuff from them I came across:


FUCKN DIABETUS GET

Could see myself being a fan if their next comeback is a good one.

Oh, and the acronym of Oh my girl is OMG, that's greatxD

That's all I think.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2016)

i've really liked all of OMGs songs so far

also choa


ded cuz of momo's wink

she just decided to be a bias killer


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> i've really liked all of OMGs songs so far
> 
> also choa
> 
> ...


Goddess Momo coming for the top of all your bias lists 

Also, SM wants to have Tiffany debut solo when Jessica comes back solo.
It's unfair for Jessica because she's a way better singer than Tiffany and is probably going to have the better debut, but Korea doesn't like her now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2016)

netizen opinions don't mean much really

they give jessica a lot of shit but it could jsut as well be people from sm spreading shit


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope they both do well.

Saw some people saying Jessica stole songs/lyrics from Taeyeon lol


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

I also can't be the only one who thinks that Dubu looks like IU


----------



## Hustler (Apr 30, 2016)

She looks nothing like IU


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 30, 2016)

nah Dubu is the most unique looking of pretty much all idols right now

no mistaking her for anyone


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

Wat
I always get reminded of IU when I look at Dubu


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2016)

Jessica's the better singer, but something's telling me, Tiffany'll have the better songs. AOMG producers know how to make fucking music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2016)

Tzuyu is seriously on another level of gorgeous


And she's not even fully mature yet.
Jeez.


----------



## Chloe (May 1, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> i've really liked all of OMGs songs so far
> 
> also choa
> 
> ...


momo is so cute im cry


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2016)

> anonymous asked:
> Saying a majority of ksones hate Jessica is a reach especially when her all Sone fancafes are still open. Comments like that start fanwars, please guard your words better and have the correct information before you say stuff like that next time.





> oh………… my god. coming into my askbox and chastising me like i’m a child………. not a good look my pal


>getting upset when someone respectfully corrects you
This is why people hate tumblr


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2016)

SM is really good at turning the public against you lol


----------



## Sansa (May 2, 2016)

I really wanna know what actually happened that Jessica got kicked from Soshi.

Like, there had to have been some sort of catastrophic meltdown that neither SM nor Jessica are mentioning that resulted in her just straight up getting booted out of the group.

I sort of believe the whole "It's fashion or Soshi" thing, but I sort of don't at the same time.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2016)

I wanna believe it's lesbians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2016)

Wasn't it stated that the members themselves wanted her out?

I think it just didn't sit well with the members how she wanted to be in Soshi but wanted to secure her own brand as well. She even brought her bf to certain events etc. Bit of jealousy and annoyance I guess.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2016)

yeah, but it'd be awesomer if the reason was lesbians.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2016)

I've become Twice trash. Mina can have my babies.


----------



## Chloe (May 2, 2016)

Omg you're still alive


----------



## The World (May 2, 2016)

you're all dead to me


----------



## The World (May 2, 2016)

NudeShroom said:


> i've really liked all of OMGs songs so far
> 
> also choa
> 
> ...



tzuyu legit looks like taeyeon in that thumbnail

asians all look alike


----------



## Naisutime (May 2, 2016)

This cat needs more cameos in kpawp.



NudeShroom said:


> i've really liked all of OMGs songs so far



I just thought that it sounded like Closer was run through various audio editing programs one time too many.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2016)

Hustler said:


> Wasn't it stated that the members themselves wanted her out?
> 
> I think it just didn't sit well with the members how she wanted to be in Soshi but wanted to secure her own brand as well. She even brought her bf to certain events etc. Bit of jealousy and annoyance I guess.



jessica definitely put shade on the other members

but then soon afterwards like 4 of  them were wearing shades she designed 



Naisutime said:


> I just thought that it sounded like Closer was run through various audio editing programs one time too many.



i've only heard it through youtube playlists so most imperfections i'm not noticing cuz i'm usually working or playing hearthstone haha

usually i have to have an mp3 or it be REALLY obvious for me to hate the production


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2016)

Naisutime said:


> This cat needs more cameos in kpawp.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought that it sounded like Closer was run through various audio editing programs one time too many.


oh hey, it's the weeaboo sisters. They're hot.


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2016)

not sure how I'm feeling that Fly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2016)

my fave AoA members are fattie, Samuel J and Dead Eyes.


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2016)

The World said:


> tzuyu legit looks like taeyeon in that thumbnail
> 
> asians all look alike


>thumbnail

Chewy isn't in the thumbnail though


----------



## The World (May 3, 2016)

it got changed for some reason


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2016)

China probably boycotting her.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

She will never change


----------



## Vix (May 4, 2016)

zenieth said:


> not sure how I'm feeling that Fly


Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about Jessica being a solo artist. Taeyeon, yeah, bc her vocal abilities are pretty much top notch. As much as I loved Sica, there's parts of her tone of singing that irks me here and there at times. She's flawless at singing ballads, but with the tempo of this song.. not really sure tbh.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2016)

tiffany's album preview


----------



## Naisutime (May 5, 2016)

I don't see why Jessica wouldn't (assuming she gets the right songs) do well tbh, besides it's not vocal ability determine whether or not one become a successful solo artist.

On the topic of vocals in kpop


Interesting stuff



NudeShroom said:


> i've only heard it through youtube playlists so most imperfections i'm not noticing cuz i'm usually working or playing hearthstone haha
> 
> usually i have to have an mp3 or it be REALLY obvious for me to hate the production



Ahaaa, I usually put a song I somewhat like on youtuberepeat for a couple of hours. If I can't figure out what I like/don't like about the song after that I prolly have issues.


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2016)

Please let this be true


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2016)

>that source
>that title

HAH


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2016)

Netizens speculated Kaistal for years before it actually happened, so...


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2016)

People were speculating about taeyeon and GD when he was obivously and blatantly fucking kiko.

Just cause speculation happens doesn't mean it's right.  In case you forgot about Krystal and TOP which was speculated just as much and just as hard as Kai and Krystal


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2016)

Just cause he was with Kiko doesn't mean he couldn't have been with Taeyeon


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2016)

They would look good together, but yeah I don't think this will ever come true


----------



## The World (May 8, 2016)

Hustler said:


> They would look good together, but yeah I don't think this will ever come true


----------



## Sansa (May 8, 2016)

GD x Taeyeon would be idol couple of the century tbh


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2016)

Why are you abusing my Wendy ava cunteo?


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2016)

So Seventeen's pretty much dead public wise if that wonwoo article hits a main site.


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

I love this


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

zenieth said:


> So Seventeen's pretty much dead public wise if that wonwoo article hits a main site.


Was the apology unprovoked?

I never saw anything about him being an anti until he apologised for it, but then again I don't follow 17.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2016)

Choa said:


> Was the apology unprovoked?
> 
> I never saw anything about him being an anti until he apologised for it, but then again I don't follow 17.


I heard his snsd anti posts was floating about blogs, but not any actual news site.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2016)

the wonwoo thing seems to be passing okay

i'm glad because it's a shitty thing to be judged for something you did when you were 12.


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

So Tao dropped a new song with Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

So Japanese antis started some outmomo, outsana, and outmina tags on twitter today because they want the J-line to leave Twice but they also don't want them to go back to Japan(?)

I still don't know what they did, the tag is full of people making jokes about their sexuality to try and counteract it.


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2016)

So they're mad that the girls are maybe eating pussy, but they don't want them eating pussy in korea but also not eating pussy in Japan?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2016)

they're all probably stupid 12 year olds


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

Okay so apparently, the japanese antis are upset that Momo seemingly forgot Japanese and think she's turning her back on Japan because she made it big in Korea and think it's egregious that she's always going on about Jokbal instead of Japanese food.

So basically, it's the Japanese being xenophobic (as usual) and throwing hissy fits about complete non-issues (as usual).


----------



## zenieth (May 9, 2016)

In other news. One of the NCT boys apparently got found out to have distributed porn pics of himself.

SM keeps racking up those Ls


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2016)

oh hay that's the guy who did the dance break i think

winwin i think? he would have been 15 in those pictures, careful of what you find.

edit: also tbh he looks pretty good for 15 on whats on netizenbuzz lol


----------



## Sansa (May 9, 2016)

Cara likes em young confirmed


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2016)

Taeyeon's still getting hacked.


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2016)

I love this woman so much


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2016)

Show me the mess 5 begins

Bewhyyyyy!


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2016)

waiting for that bts emoji to get someody famous to ask what the fuck it's about.


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2016)

What bts emoji?


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2016)

twitter


----------



## Chloe (May 16, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2016)

oh my god i wish that lasted longer


----------



## The World (May 16, 2016)

BROTHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2016)

Solid Tzuyu 

Jessica's album seems to be getting a lot of praise.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2016)

Twice doin crazy well for a second album.  I know this one isn't over but if they get an amazing song for their third promotion, they'll probably be closing in on SNSD prime numbers haha


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2016)

I need another RV comeback

Jiae's styling is on point this comeback


----------



## Sansa (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, Twice is doing numbers even through all the people calling them mediocre or Soshi clones.

One in a million


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2016)

Apparently Crush wants to produce RV's next comeback.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2016)

Bobby releasing a track soon.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2016)

>YG teasing his girl group once again

No one even cares about them anymore you teased until people just lost all interest, and it makes it look like you want to have them debut to stop Twice from steamrolling everyone, which is most likely not going to happen.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2016)

Jia left Miss A

Nobody's surprised. But I am surprised at who dealt the death blow.


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2016)

Who was it?

All I'm getting is she decided to leave JYP with no other reasons


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2016)

Jia.

Obviously.

I mean, they're not continuing afterwards.

And without Miss A as an entity there's not much reason to care about em.

Well besides Suzy.

But if you want a shitty actress who's hot, Scarlet johansson already exists.


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2016)

tbh Suzy carried that group anyway.

She is/was to Miss A what Hyuna is to pomminit.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2016)

That's not saying much given the fact that Miss A always had shit sales.


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2016)

It could've been a lot worse.


----------



## Hustler (May 20, 2016)

Miss A had decent digitals though

Jia's case is just like Minzy's, she just wasn't promoted enough. I can understand why she left.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2016)

Jia, Fei > Suzy

good riddance Miss A

riip rop


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2016)

Twice beat Gfriend's record of having a song on top of the charts for 488 hours a while ago.

>people saying Cheer up is a copy of Soshi's Oh!
The MV looks like *nothing* like Oh!'s and Soshi weren't the only ones to do the cheerleader concept


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2016)

That's new record

2ne1 had 500+ and WG had 7 weeks


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2016)

Dat twice support


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2016)

So Kangin got charged with a DUI...again.


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2016)

Kangin status = BTFO


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2016)

yeah theres no redeeming him at this point tbh


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2016)

Lol, it looks to me like SM is doing to Jessica what they did to JYJ.

All of her shit is getting cancelled with some really weak reasoning and now Taeyeon is coming back solo.
I just wanna dance sounds like someone wrote a song for TTS and just tweaked it until it could match Tiffany's register. It's not an exciting song at all.

Jess's song is good (miss me with Fabolous verses) and suits her voice and despite all the shit Knetz talk about her, she was getting a lot of praise for it.

How mad could SM be at this point


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2016)

Twice - "Page Two" - 68,888 (160425) update May 25
Jessica - "With Love - 43,990(160517) update May 25
I.O.I - "Chrysalis Std Ed" + "Chrysalis Special Ed" - 43,035 (160509) update May 25
Tiffany - " I Just Wanna Dance" - 42,514 (160511) update May 25
Lovelyz - "A New Trilogy" - 16,748 (160425) update May 22
AOA - "Weekend" + "Week" Good Luck - 22,773 (160516) update May 25


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm so sad right now, like this actually saddens me.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah, losing Erin is a huge blow to the group.  i love minha as well but Erin was a huuuuuuge part of what made some of their songs so good.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2016)

They lost their two strongest musical components in Erin and Sera.

I don't know how good they could really sound now.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2016)

Everything this group does is perfection.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2016)

Meh Exodus was better


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2016)

So pomminit is officially kill


----------



## Chloe (Jun 13, 2016)

stop this


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2016)

Chloe said:


> stop this


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2016)

They all unfollowed Hyuna at the same time


----------



## Spica (Jul 2, 2016)

got into Unnies' Shut Up and decided to check out the show. 

Tiffany is so sweet and pretty but so boring
Jessi is awesome and I love how she looked up pictures of Lucy Liu when getting inspo for Asian makeup
I want to be best friends with Min Hyorin, she is a cute little duck and just seems so chill and fun


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2016)

Namyu coming back with a 4 member sub unit next month.

Sungah is gonna be the rapper probably.


----------



## Spica (Aug 1, 2016)

Hyuna could've been great this comeback. The new song sounds like it's building up to something but it never happens. Anticlimax the song.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2016)

Just waiting for that Twice comeback


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2016)

seolhyun's dating zico.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2016)

Zico scored big


----------



## Sansa (Aug 11, 2016)

More like Seolhyun scored big

AOA is ruined in Korea and Zico more popular than her


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm talking in terms of a quality girl ya fool. Seolhyun is gorgeous.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2016)

Suga is the actual Korean trap lord


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2016)

Bannai said:


> when you going to meet shiner?



Who the fuck is Shiner? does he shine shoes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2016)

wtf happened to this forum


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2016)

You left


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2016)

Sasori said:


> wtf happened to this forum





Hustler said:


> You left



aaaaand i think theres so many groups now that we probably don't really have much to discuss tbh

everybody is all spread out


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy shit Sasori is alive


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2016)

So what do y'all sick cunts think of the new 2NE1?

I've been out of the kpawp scene for a hot minute but I came back to watch dis boolsheet






Lalisa is my bias 

but Jennie and Rose got me fucked up

one is an aussiefag and a kiwi

LEO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2016)

Love em

Rose is my Australian queen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2016)

YG actually releasing content?



dat hair bruh


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 8, 2016)

Who else is CL/HyunA trash?


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2016)

get out


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2016)

Hwiparam 

Para para para parapam. Jennie's accent got me shook though. Didn't think it'd be so strong.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2016)

Jennie is the most talented in that group easily and also the prettiest easily imo


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2016)

Rose is the most talented/all rounder, but yes Jennie is up there too.

They're all hot


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2016)

really hard to pick a bias they are all so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2016)

i'm another Rose fan 

even with the YG tryhard effect they seem pretty likable for the most part, but YG will fuck them up somehow


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2016)

a wild shroom appears


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2016)

CHLOE IS A DINGO DINGUS ANUS


----------



## Chloe (Sep 10, 2016)

what did I do now


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2016)

I





Chloe said:


> what did I do now


 knew that would get your attention 

das wat


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2016)

we need to get the kpoop shitposting skqwad back together


----------



## Chloe (Sep 10, 2016)

I would never post shit


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2016)

is lying 101 a course in aussie queensland prison skool?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2016)

>shitpost

but my love of idols is the only thing i don't shitpost about

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 18, 2016)

NCT U is actually bretty gud

The other NCT (I think it was 127) is bretty bad doe


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2016)

127 is fire truck

dream is chchchchchewing gum


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2016)

Isn't Mark in both? 

He is pretty good


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2016)

mark is actually in all of them lmao


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2016)

There are more than 2? I only know 127 and Dream


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2016)

NCT U is the first one with 7th Sense (that's a long ass ride)
NCT 127 is second with Firetrap (be anywhere everywhere)
NCT Dream is pedonoona delight third with Chewing Gum (CHEWING GUM)



Hustler said:


> They all unfollowed Hyuna at the same time



jesus i saw this and was like holy shit what did 9M hyuna do to leave with this malice

then i realized it's an old post about 4minute Hyuna lol


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2016)

9M hyuna is too sweet for anyone to unfollow her


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2016)

I love Kwon Jiyong


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2016)

Stay, stay, stay with meeeee

My love is on fiyahhhh


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2016)

@Hustler 


solji2pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone likin Aoa excuse me?? Loving that shot.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2017)

they need to go back to this because their last 3 singles have been straight dog shit


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2017)

well this is different concept for them 

looks like they trying to snipe pomminit and 2ne1's style

i dig it cuz of how hot sorn is


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2017)

Hyuna is incharge of them now. Explains the Pominnit style.

Why is Nugushroom banned?


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2017)

The World said:


> well this is different concept for them
> 
> looks like they trying to snipe pomminit and 2ne1's style
> 
> i dig it cuz of how hot sorn is





Hustler said:


> Hyuna is incharge of them now. Explains the Pominnit style.
> 
> Why is Nugushroom banned?


no wonder

Yeeun even looks like hyuna @1:22 

also why does it look like they on a plantation at night growing weed? 

Nudie prolly banned herself when she finally realized she couldn't gay it up with mamamooooooooo


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2017)

designer


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2017)

@Chloe you did this


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2017)

Almost 5 years ago and this is still G Dragon's best song


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 12, 2017)

I stopped listening to kpop years ago, but something made me look up some today. I was super excited to see that 4Minute had an awesome song with "Crazy" that I really liked. But, then I learned that they broke up while I was away from the music, made me kind of sad. Also made me want to just come by here and say I really thought they were pretty awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2017)

Hyuna's voice is really grating after a while. Should have stayed on as a group. What did Cube have to lose anyway?

That CLC girl sounds like a mini Hyuna now.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Mar 29, 2017)

2017, still no Sooyoung solo... what is this, smh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> 2017, still no Sooyoung solo... what is this, smh...


TRU


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

The World said:


> [LINKHL]143611[/LINKHL]
> 
> [LINKHL]143612[/LINKHL]
> @Chloe you did this


TBH i probably did


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

DO YOU EVER JUST START CRYING IN PUBLIC


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

CAUSE I DO


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

THESE WOUNDS DONT SEEM TO HEAL


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

WHEN WILL YOUR FAVES


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2017)

Chloe said:


> THESE WOUNDS DONT SEEM TO HEAL


wanna trade places with jaek rn

cept i would be face down dick up SKWAD


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2017)

also dat 4 month late reply chloe kill urself but leave ur curly hair behind


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

The World said:


> also dat 4 month late reply chloe kill urself but leave ur curly hair behind


fite me


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2017)

Chloe said:


> fite me


how can you fite what you can't hit?


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2017)

my bitches bad and boujee @Chloe 

you can't handle muh SKWAD babe


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

The World said:


> how can you fite what you can't hit?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 6, 2017)

The World said:


> my bitches bad and boujee @Chloe
> 
> you can't handle muh SKWAD babe


LEAVE THEM OUT OF THIS


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2017)

Twice making a comeback. Kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2017)

Lol why is SISTAR randomly disbanding


----------



## The World (May 24, 2017)

I'm surprised they lasted this long

it always looked like hyolyn and soyou wanted to do their own thing anyway

I've been out of the kpawp loop for awhile now


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2017)

Think everyone here slowly phased out of the "checking kpop news everyday" loop.

I just get random posts on my facebook feed from akp and saw that they were disbanding.

Weren't SISTAR digital monsters or something?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2017)

SISTAR disbanded... ;___;


----------



## jaiOtaku (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm def not into kpop but this mix is


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2017)

Twice killing it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2017)

Dead thread


----------



## Chloe (Dec 18, 2017)

rip


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2017)

Enno chirps and the thots flock


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow Chloe is still around


----------



## Chloe (Dec 18, 2017)

yep, idk how


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2017)

Whatchu doing nowadays? Working? Finished uni?


----------



## Chloe (Dec 18, 2017)

working and uni, got a year left but I'm not studying full time

wbu?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2017)

RIP 
*Kim Jong-hyun*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

Rip Jonghyun. Such sad news.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 23, 2017)

was talking to my friend about this, hope korea starts paying more attention to mental health after this


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2017)

The comments have been supportive atleast.


----------



## selfconcile (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2018)

They will talk about it for a week and go back to bashing idols again. 

It happens everytime a student commits suicide too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2018)

Taeyang got married!


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 23, 2018)

RIP weekly idol?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2018)

It's back with some new hosts


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2018)

Man K-pop is Abit lame this year lol. But I do like that Latata song.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2018)

I know this place is deader than dead but hey it's been like 84 years..............


----------



## AsunA (Jun 15, 2018)

So they waited one year to actually bring out _that_?

Maybe I'm just old, but just like 2NE1, I never understood the appeal of BlackPink  YG is becoming weak ass.

KPop was awesome between 2007-2010. Everything after is just meh and occasionally some fun stuff (like Taeyeon solo's and RV).


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2018)

heathen


----------



## Sansa (Jun 15, 2018)

AsunA said:


> So they waited one year to actually bring out _that_?
> 
> Maybe I'm just old, but just like 2NE1, I never understood the appeal of BlackPink  YG is becoming weak ass.
> 
> KPop was awesome between 2007-2010. Everything after is just meh and occasionally some fun stuff (like Taeyeon solo's and RV).


That's classic YG though.

Groups/Artists debut and have a lot of momentum, then YG shelves them for x amount of time and releases something long after their buzz has faded.

Look how they killed Lee Hi and that duo with the twins' careers. iKon, Winner, all of them.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2018)

he must be a BTS fan

they are rabid

u not wrong tho LEL


----------



## AsunA (Jun 16, 2018)

Sansa said:


> That's classic YG though.
> 
> Groups/Artists debut and have a lot of momentum, then YG shelves them for x amount of time and releases something long after their buzz has faded.
> 
> Look how they killed Lee Hi and that duo with the twins' careers. iKon, Winner, all of them.



The only artists I like from YG are Big Bang and Se7en (is he still signed with them?). 

What I admire from. YG groups are the fandoms (VIP, Blackjacks and crazy Blinks) that are insanely loyal to them, despite releasing new stuff once per year... Kudos to them!


----------



## hocuspocus (Feb 2, 2019)

Does anyone know some cool kpop songs that aren't too popular, they don't have to have MV they can be B sides too


----------



## Gadaffi (Feb 2, 2019)

twice's music suck ass


----------



## Gadaffi (Feb 2, 2019)

hocuspocus said:


> Does anyone know some cool kpop songs that aren't too popular, they don't have to have MV they can be B sides too


Thirsty by Girl's Day


----------



## hocuspocus (Feb 2, 2019)

Gadaffi said:


> Thirsty by Girl's Day


You got me thirsty with this song for more


----------



## Gadaffi (Feb 3, 2019)

hocuspocus said:


> You got me thirsty with this song for more


----------



## hocuspocus (Feb 3, 2019)

fuck me I didn't realize that Bad Boy and Peakaboo were from the same album until now

thank you for recommendation


----------



## Hustler (Feb 7, 2019)

hocuspocus said:


> Does anyone know some cool kpop songs that aren't too popular, they don't have to have MV they can be B sides too



We probably don't have similar taste but

Ikon - Bestfriend
Red Velvet - Campfire
Lovelyz - Circle
Fx - Beautiful Stranger
Going Crazy - BYG and Song Jieun

Off the top of my head


----------



## Hustler (Feb 7, 2019)

Also Oh My Girl songs like Closer and Windy Day, but guess they are decently popular enough


----------



## hocuspocus (Feb 7, 2019)

Hustler said:


> We probably don't have similar taste but
> 
> Ikon - Bestfriend
> Red Velvet - Campfire
> ...


Thank you and I think that we probably do have similar taste
going crazy is one of my all time favorites


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2019)

hocuspocus said:


> Thank you and I think that we probably do have similar taste
> going crazy is one of my all time favorites



No problem! What are some of your fav songs/groups? So I can probably recommend something similar


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Mar 11, 2019)

RIP Big Bang.

Seungri you dumbass.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2019)

Disgusting..

I hope they can continue without him


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 1, 2019)

I normally don't like K-Pop music, but having recently listened to Taeyeon and Blackpink, I think I'm gonna dive deeper into this rabbit hole. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2019)

Blackpink has been killing it on this American tour.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

Blackpink needs to plan their 2020 American tour ASAP.  Their global brand has grown drastically the last couple of months.


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Jun 30, 2019)

hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi I'm new to Kpop

I hope to meet people that share the same interests


----------



## Austin (Sep 16, 2019)

same i'm new here


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2019)

Haven't been around here in like 2 years but damn we going out sad tonight bois

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

The World said:


> Haven't been around here in like 2 years but damn we going out sad tonight bois


It's so sad to see young bright girl like Sulli go away 
RIP Sulli you will be remembered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altace (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like Loona is moving on up. Haven't listened to any of their stuff but I guess now is a good of time as ever.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 8, 2019)

dead thread RIP

where my fellow koreaboos at


----------



## Irene (Nov 24, 2019)

Just a month ago we had the sad news about Sulli , now her friend Hara too , this is really heartbreaking , hope she rest in peace


condolences to her family


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

Alicia said:


> dead thread RIP


Because you said this K-Pop stars keep dying


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2020)

@Hustler @Chloe @Ennoea




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Feb 3, 2020)

NudeShroom said:


> @Hustler @Chloe @Ennoea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH ITS FUCKING LIT


----------



## Austin (Feb 3, 2020)

Noice


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 4, 2020)

What a week for releases. GFriend, Everglow, and on top of those a new group called Cignature also dropped their debut MV.

And the announcement of Dreamcatcher's first album has me fucking excited! These costumes aren't as great as the Piri ones, but they're way better than Deja Vu's costumes:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Feb 7, 2020)

NudeShroom said:


> @Hustler @Chloe @Ennoea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmfao! Finally she can be herself

I had to do a double take to see who actually quoted me


----------



## Chloe (Mar 14, 2020)

just here to say i’ve been on a nostalgia trip

and after school are so under appreciated and underrated


----------



## Chloe (Mar 14, 2020)

like they’re so good what the fuck


----------



## Gadaffi (Mar 14, 2020)

had a f(x) marathon. red light is pure gold. boom bang boom!


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

now thinking about it I think I preferred f(X)'s b-side tracks over their title tracks 
my fav f(X) title song is still this




Chloe said:


> just here to say i’ve been on a nostalgia trip
> 
> and after school are so under appreciated and underrated


First Love is a good song and concept 

I also miss old Kpop compared to now new groups don't interest me much


----------



## Austin (Mar 14, 2020)

Kpop sux now 
Bring back 2011


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

I liked kpop songs the most from 2009 - 2017


----------



## Austin (Mar 14, 2020)

I miss @NudeShroom


----------



## Chloe (Mar 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> now thinking about it I think I preferred f(X)'s b-side tracks over their title tracks
> my fav f(X) title song is still this


i’m literally still struggling to listen to f(x), kara and shinee still cause the music starts and my brain goes


----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

yea it really hurts that they are not here anymore  rip


----------



## Chloe (Mar 14, 2020)

*slay *



(i’m in a nostalgia hole i can’t get out ((i’m losing it seeing them laugh in the background while performing)))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

Block used to have a lot of bops <3

feeling nostalgic these days over VIXX


----------



## Austin (Mar 15, 2020)

I get sad every time I look at my vixx light stick


----------



## Irene (Mar 15, 2020)

I thought they disbanded?  But seems like only Ravi left and members gonna join the army so I wonder about what might happen to them  

They had so much iconic songs and theme tho <3


----------



## Austin (Mar 15, 2020)

out of all the male groups i saw live they were the weakest tho


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2020)

Been out the kpop scene since 2017

What are some fucking bangers i should hear?
my top 5 kpop songs for reference are
Big bang A good man
2pm adtoy
Twice tt
speed why im not


and of course this g.o.a.t banger


also Everglow is the prettiest group ive come across, fight me.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Been out the kpop scene since 2017
> 
> What are some fucking bangers i should hear?
> my top 5 kpop songs for reference are
> ...


rainbows 10 year anniversary, block b shall we dance and anything song mino releases


----------



## Chloe (Mar 31, 2020)

i honestly didn’t read past the second sentence but i’m here to plug rainbow for the rest of my life


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Been out the kpop scene since 2017
> 
> What are some fucking bangers i should hear?
> my top 5 kpop songs for reference are
> ...


Lol Open The Door is such a bop


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2020)

What is a good site for info on KPop groups if they come to the US? It would be cool to see them if they go on a talk show or late night comedy show.


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2020)

twitter


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2020)

stream rainbow 2020


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2020)

BLACKPINK


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2020)

Doesn't twitter require you to follow artists? There isn't like some fansite?


----------



## Chloe (May 6, 2020)

twitter fansites


----------



## Hustler (May 9, 2020)

Chloe said:


> stream rainbow 2020



Died with Hyunyoung for me. What a woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (May 10, 2020)

leo with the taste


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

NCT Dream new comeback is so good


----------



## Artist (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Legend (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Chloe (May 25, 2020)

gackt is jpop  sir


----------



## Altace (Jun 12, 2020)

My brother and I were planning on seeing G-Idle this year and it got canceled a while back.

Would've been our first kpop concert


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2020)

I feel that, I was supposed to see BTS at Metlife, It was gonna be my first ever concert.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 23, 2020)

Several hours worth of meme videos have converted me.

Stan Loona, stan talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

not really one of their best.  But a fun little video to watch to start my day.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2020)

Jesus! 61 Mill views already?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

Now we wait until next year for their next song and music video.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2020)

Jisoo is out of this world though 

What a woman


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> not really one of their best.  But a fun little video to watch to start my day.



It's catchy and Lisa can step on me, but the chorus is SO FUCKIN BAD.

There's just too much english in this song and you can't fix that by turning off subs.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 1, 2020)

yooooooo I'm coming out.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 3, 2020)

> *In an Instagram post, former AOA member Kwon Mina reveals she left the group because she was bullied for ten years and considered committing suicide*



Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 4, 2020)

Naisutime said:


> Jesus Christ.


saw this yesterday 

it is really disturbing, I hope Mina gets better and stay strong <3


----------



## Irene (Jul 7, 2020)

Seulgi and Irene new song 

The song the video the dance and their visuals are on point


----------



## Chloe (Jul 7, 2020)

it’s so good


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

Am I being pervy or is there serious homoeroticism in this MV...? @_@


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 7, 2020)

^Looks that way


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

OK, so it wasn't just me. : o

Think Yeri and Joy will get their own MV too? Hopefully Wendy is almost back to normal. They could give her a short solo MV when she's back.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 7, 2020)

I think a full group comeback is more likely before we get another sub unit, but yes. It would be strange that only two members should get a song and MV.

COUGHBLACKPINKCOUGH


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

For Blackpink, the next three songs would be pretty easy. A solo for each gal. It would be foolish to not take advantage of Lisa's popularity in Southeast Asia and Rose's Aussie background. Jisoo might be the least popular but she's my bias.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 7, 2020)

I mean if there continues to be a year between every comeback, YG could easily fit two solos between each comeback if he wanted. I mean what does the members even do between comebacks? Lisa was a judge at Youth with you, but that's about the only think I remember.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2020)

Personally, I just want each member to get equal exposure. Sistar19 was actually really bad for Sistar in that it reduced the popularities of Soyou and Dasom.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2020)

imagine thinking yg is gonna do shit for the girls


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2020)

also you’re talking out of your ass, soyou’s solo songs were well received (bc they were good)
not to mention bora is/was disliked by netizens bc she’s “talentless”


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2020)

That's after they disbanded (unless my memory is off). Sistar was already a small group with four. Is it neccessary to have a subunit if two? Not to mention Dasom got very few lines even in their main songs. Hyorin also dominated the lines. There was no balance with the group.

Even if Bora is disliked by a few netizens, doesn't change the fact she was part of a subunit while Soyou and Dasom struggled for screen time. Jennie of BP may be disliked by some netizens. Doesn't change the fact she's the only one with a solo single with a official MV and a performance MV.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 8, 2020)

you said a lot of words without saying anything


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2020)

I randomly came across a video compilation of Moonbyul..

Damn if she isn't my type


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2020)

Also Soyou was probably the most successful solo out of Sistar, features aside. 

Some still slays everything Sistar released for me


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Chloe said:


> you said a lot of words without saying anything



I guess stating actual facts mean nothing now. 



Hustler said:


> Also Soyou was probably the most successful solo out of Sistar, features aside.
> 
> Some still slays everything Sistar released for me



Soyou seems to have really shined after the group disbanded and she went solo. She was always my bias anyways. Dasom was my bias wrecker.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2020)

Oi! Stop arguing about pointless shit. 

I thought Some came out when she was still part of Sistar. 

Anyways, I wish Taeyeon would release more songs like Rain.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Soyou didn't really solo debut until the group disbanded. 

But Dasom is actually a decent.actress. She's not as good as IU as an actress but she's not the weakest link.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 11, 2020)

bruh i told you you’re talking out your ass

she’s been dropping solo collabs since 2012/13
cause stupid in love with mad clown was an absolute chune and that was in 2013


----------



## uvertherainbow (Aug 28, 2020)

-Oop...

I came in at the wrong time apparently.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2020)

All right, so SM is putting out a new GG that has digital avatars...is this Korea's attempt to get into the V Tuber market?


----------



## Altace (Nov 4, 2020)

Maybe we'll have more people doing KDA things since the group is so successful.

G-Idle has gotten lots of popularity due to KDA too, so that is cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 4, 2020)

Altace said:


> Maybe we'll have more people doing KDA things since the group is so successful.
> 
> G-Idle has gotten lots of popularity due to KDA too, so that is cool.


Twice actually has a handful of members joining KDA.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2021)

Sasori? Da fk, did I time travel back to 2009?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 22, 2021)

Would this count as kpop?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2021)

Damn the memories. Hope Enno, RA and Nudes are doing well.


----------



## Altace (Jun 27, 2021)

Not a fan of GG's stuff from what little I've heard but this is a certified bop.

But its not on Spotify .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

